# Hetzpropaganda



## Xorras (8. Februar 2010)

Es sei zuerst gesagt: Sicherlich existieren schon unzählige Threads zu diesem Thema und eure geschätzte Meinung dürfte diesbezüglich auch ein und dieselbe sein.

Eben erst auf KabelEins wurden Bilder von Blizzard Entertainments World Of Warcraft zur Anti-MMO-Proklamation missbraucht.
Natürlich wieder einmal komplett zusammenhangslos zum eigentlichen Thema: "Kostenfalle".
Wieder wurde vor der Sucht gewarnt, die ja, wie uns allen bekannt ist, eher darin besteht, dass sich Individuen durch Ingame-Erfolge etc. profilieren und somit den Bezug auf das eigentliche Leben verlieren; damit meine ich, dass diese Personen in Einzelfällen vergessen, dass es auf den Erfolg im richtigen Leben ankommt und ein MMO als Unterhaltungsmedium und nicht zur Selbstverwirklichung dient.
Ist diese gesunde Einstellung zum Medium gegeben, sehe ich es als "Üble Nachrede", wenn sämtliche Kunden / Konsumenten von Unterhaltungsmedien, insbesondere World Of Warcraft, mit den vereinzelten Extremfällen über einen Kamm geschert werden. In aller Öffentlichkeit müssen wir uns als "Süchtige" und "Realitätsferne" beschimpfen lassen.

Natürlich werden jetzt viele sagen: "Ist halt so" oder "mimimi - der X-te Thread".
Wir können das nicht ändern. Wir tragen dieses Stigma mit uns herum. Wollen die Proklamisten der "MMO-Ist-Böööse"-Fraktion erreichen, das wir uns schämen, dass wir anstatt uns jeden Abend mit immer schwachsinniger werdenden Filmen und TV-Shows das Gehirn abstumpfen, unser Gehirn beanspruchen, indem wir Raiden, Movement beachten (Naja gut, Palas mit Faceroll sind ausgeschlossen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) etc..?

Ich finde es Schade, dass andere Unterhaltungsmedien so einen Hass auf PC-/Konsolenspiele hegen. Aber ich kann es verstehen:

Sehen wir uns den Umsatz der Spieleindustrie an, wird klar, dass Film und TV um Lichtjahre abgeschlagen sind. Und das obwohl es immernoch weniger "Zocker" als TV-Dauergucker gibt.
Es ist der Neid. Es ist Prävention. Kunden sichern, damit sie sich ja nicht dem Feinde zuwenden.

Und ganz ehrlich, an alle TV-Futzies da draußen: Das ist SO peinlich. Seht ein, dass wir die Zukunft sind und ihr das alte Eisen.

Wenn man daran denkt, wie viel technischer Fortschritt der Spieleindustrie zuzuschreiben ist und wie viel dem TV wird einiges noch etwas klarer.
Vermutlich ist das nächste Medium das Handy. Lasst es uns also jetzt schon besser machen und offen sein für alles, was da kommt.

Lasst uns über der Hetzpropaganda im TV stehen. Über der Meinung von Leuten, die diese nur eins-zu-eins aus dem Fernsehen kopiert haben. Oder aus der Bild. Über Menschen, die kein Recht haben über etwas zu urteilen, was sie nicht kennen und noch nie selbst getan haben. Ähnliches erzählen wir unseren Kindern. Bringen es ihnen bei, wollen sie zu guten Menschen erziehen. Bringen ihnen Toleranz und Verständniss für alles Neue und Fremde bei. Stellt euch vor, ihr hättet als Kinder alles was neu ist, nicht lernen bzw nicht kennen wollen.

Was wäre das heute für eine Welt..?

Bis dahin bleibt mir nur zu sagen: Ich bin verdammt stolz, das wir Haltung bewahrt haben und nicht zu blinden, tauben Meinungskopierern geworden sind!

Zocker sind halt die besseren Menschen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viele Grüße


----------



## Sevydos (8. Februar 2010)

Ich sehe das Fernsehen als weitaus schlimmer an, mit ihren ganzen hohlen Sendungen. Natürlich gibts auch bessere Sender, die nicht nur den letzten Dreck über irgendwelche pseudotollen Menschen mit zuviel Geld und zu wenig Grips zeigen.
Was du schon ansprichst...Ja, die sehr erfolgreichen MMOs und eigtl die ganze Computerspieleindustrie greift dem Fernsehen die Kunden ab. Und das ohne Ende. Das ganze Internet mit seinen Videostreams usw trägt dazu stark bei.

Meiner Meinung nach sollte man die Hetze verbieten, Spieler solcher Spiele werden oftmals als "gestört" oder "irgendwie nicht ganz normal oder richtig im Kopf" von den Medien abgestempelt, wobei man hier vergisst zu erwähnen, dass es nur um den "normalen" Anteil an "unnormal ausartenden Süchten" geht, und man das nicht auf alle Spieler beziehen kann. Verallgemeinerungen sind natürlich toll, Vorurteile ebenso, braucht man sich nur einen (schlechten) Aspekt über die Spieler zu merken und nicht jeden als Individuum zu betrachten. Das vereinfacht(e) in der komplexen Welt schon immer alles. Ich kann nur Matrix zitieren: "Ignorance is bliss." Irgendwas brauchen die Medien, dass sie dem dummen Volke vorwerfen können, damit sie darauf rumtrampeln können, früher waren das Menschengruppen, die "irgendwie anders" waren oder als "irgendwie anders" dargestellt wurden ... heute ist das immer noch so, nur sinds andere Menschengruppen mit anderen "Merkmalen" und "Erkennungszeichen". Ist das, was die tun, wirklich Hetze? In meinen Augen ja. Zumeist schlecht mit Informationen oder Belegen ausgestattete "Dokumentationen" über gleichzeitig damit verallgemeinerte Suchtprobleme zu veröffentlichen, welche den "normalen nicht-MMOler", welcher nicht in Kontakt mit solchen Dingen kommt, zur Meinung bringt, dass jeder Spieler "irgendwie süchtig" und "krank" sei ist für mich eindeutig eine Art von Hetze oder "Mobbing". Scheinbar braucht jeder Mensch irgendwen, auf dem er rumtrampeln kann. Hier in dieser Zeit, in Deutschland, sind wir MMOler oder gesamter gesehen die Spieler es...

Und wenn man nicht damit klar kommt, dass jeder Spieler ein Individuum ist, dann soll man - als Medienverbreiter - gefälligst entweder deutlich zu erkennen geben, dass es sich um Einzelfälle handelt, die nur möglicher Weise ein extrem Fall sind, oder einfach die Finger von solchen Problemen lassen statt es auf diese Art und Weise zu Verallgemeinern und als Vorurteil gegenüber allen (!) Spielern stehen zu lassen.


... Ich bin grundsätzlich für einen Verbot von fehlinformierenden Medienverbreitern wie der BILD, Problem im Bezug auf Verbote gegenüber solchen Zeitungen wäre, dass der Staat soetwas ausnutzen würde, um auch Dinge zu verbieten, die ihm nicht passen. Das ist nunmal der bittere Nachgeschmack der Meinungsfreiheit...Wobei das bei der heftigen Korruption sowieso fraglich wird...


----------



## Nania (8. Februar 2010)

Ich würd mir da keine weiteren Gedanken zu machen. 
Ist natürlich ärgerlich, aber so ist das schon immer gewesen - selbst beim Farbfernsehen und dem Automobil. 
Etwas Neues wird misstrauisch beäugt und etwas, was ein Großteil der Bevölkerung nicht versteht, noch misstrauischer. 
Beweise, dass du ganz normal bist, in dem du betonst und zeigst, dass du auch raus gehst, dass du dich mit deinen Freunden amüsierst und nicht aussiehst wie der Typ aus der South Park Folge. 
Das ist alles, lass die Leute einfach reden und denke dir deinen Teil dazu. Das Fernsehen sendet eine ganze Menge Müll.


----------



## aufgeraucht (8. Februar 2010)

Xorras schrieb:


> das wir uns schämen, dass wir anstatt uns jeden Abend mit immer schwachsinniger werdenden Filmen und TV-Shows das Gehirn abstumpfen, unser Gehirn beanspruchen, indem wir Raiden, Movement beachten wird


Also es sei mal gesagt, es gibt offline Alternativen zum stumpfsinnigen Konsumieren von Filmen. Nichtdestotrotz ist es natürlich unsinnig, WoW in den Kontext Kostenfalle zu stellen. Ich hab kaum je ein so billiges Hobby gesehen.

Gerade das Fernsehen ist wohl ein Geldgrab schlechthin. Neben den fälligen GEZ-Gebühren wird dem Zuschauer eingetrichtert, man müsse sich mit HDTV, Festplattenrecordern, Decodern, Premium-TV und weiß der Fuchs was für Abos eindecken. "Schärfer als die Realität", so einer der Slogans. Aha. Wer nur eine Sekunde darüber nachdenkt, merkt, wie unsinnig dieser Spruch ist.

Das in WoW eine Menge realitätsferner Suchtis rumschleichen, ist wohl unbestritten, aber das TV züchtet zum Teil gleichermaßen verdummtes Volk heran. Kürzlich sah ich nen Bericht bei "Welt der Wunder". Ich war derart entsetzt, wieviel Dummheit man in dem Bericht unters Volk streut, dass ich eine Email an den Sender geschrieben habe. Die Antwort in etwa so:
"Im Gegensatz zu ZDF und ARD haben wir keinen Bildungsauftrag, bekommen aber auch keine Zuwendungen aus GEZ-Gebühren. Daher müssen wir Fernsehen machen, das den Wünschen der [Anm. von mir: geistig geplätteten] Zuschauer entspricht. Und diese Wünsche decken sich nicht immer mit bildungsnahen Sendungen"
(Wer es wünscht, bekommt die Email von mir. Kein Mist, man vermittelte mir wirklich "Wir machen doofes Fernsehen, denn das wollen unsere doofen Konsumenten gucken")

Andererseits sehe auch ich keinen Bildungsauftrag, Menschen über das Für und Wider eines Computerspiels aufzuklären. Sollen sie denken, was sie mögen.


----------



## Nasiria (8. Februar 2010)

Also ich verstehe dieses ganze Gehetze gegen Computerspiele im Allgemeinen auch sehr gut.
Wenn man sich nur einmal betrachtet, wie viele Menschen man im nahen Umfeld kennt, die eigentlich zu nichts mehr wirklich den Fernseher anmachen, sondern ihre ganzen Filme auf irgendwelchen Online-Seiten anschauen. Das gibt den Sendern natürlich auch zu denken und sie wollen ihre restlichen Konsumenten natürlich nicht verlieren.
Allerdings ist die Methode dieser Hetz-Reportagen nun wirklich nicht sinnvoll, da sich so ja eher ein Medienkrieg entwickelt.

Und mal ganz davon abgesehen. Wenn mir jemand mit den Worten kommt "Ich habe neulich in der Bild gelesen..." *mental weg* Bild ist keine Zeitung, dazu ist der Wahrheitsgehalt offiziell (!!!) zu gering. Und das sollte den Leuten doch eigentlich mal zu denken geben. Aber die Leute, die etwas auf die Bild geben, sind ja ohnehin bereits so abgestumpft, dass sie das überhaupt nicht mitbekommen. Schließlich wurde in der Bild wohl kaum darüber berichtet, dass ihr Wahrheitsgehalt zu gering ist um sich Zeitung nennen zu können.

Und wenn mir jemand aus anderen Medien sagt, dass er etwas gegen Computerspiele gelernt hat. Soll er doch, ist seine freie Entscheidung, was er glaubt und was nicht.

In soweit... Bild dir deine Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xondor (8. Februar 2010)

Ich bin so froh, dass das klassische Fernsehen am verrecken ist.
Wenn die Werbung hin und wieder durch das eigentlich Programm unterbochen wird, ist es zu 99% zu vergessen.
Es gibt einfach keinen Grund den Fernseher einzuschalten.
Hoffen wir, dass die Sender weiterhin pennen und es nicht zustande bringen ihr lächerliches "Programm" ins Internet zu übertragen.
Internet >>>>>> TV
In allen Belangen.


----------



## Lintflas (8. Februar 2010)

Weiß noch zufällig jemand, wie die Menschen seiner Zeit auf die Erfindung der Dampfmaschine und des Automobils reagierten?
Richtig! Sie hielten diese Erfindungen für "Teufelswerk" oder "böse Magie".
Genauso verhält es sich mit dem Internet und den neuen Medien. Sie sind neu, und deshalb werden sie verflucht, verdammt und bekämpft.

In 10 oder 20 Jahren wird man über solche naiven TV-Beiträge nur noch lachen. 


MFG


----------



## Topfkopf (8. Februar 2010)

omg, die kleinen suchtis heulen wieder weil die bösen fernseher böse sachen über wow sagen...jetzt müssen wir ja angst haben das die killerspieler nich amoklaufen gehen mimimi....

Ne mal spass beiseite, das ist ganz normal. Wenn wir den ganzen abend vor dem PC hängen anstatt uns Bauer sucht frau, die supernanny und Big Brother reinzuziehen sinken die qouten, und die verdienen kein geld mehr. Aber ich muss sagen, wenn ich da beim supertalent irgendwelche typen beim ausziehen sehe, oder wie sich promis im dschungelcamp känguruklöthen reinziehen dann bin ich lieber der absolute hyperobersuchti des Planeten. Fernseh ist einfach niveaulos, da kann man nix machen. Und das was die jetzt tun ist einfach nur der lächerliche versuch dafür zu sorgen das wir uns so minderwertig vorkommen das wir die rechner auslassen und wieder fernseh schauen. Das beste was wir dagegen machen können ist uns zu sagen wie dumm diese fernseh idioten sind und allen "unwissenden" die wahrheit über das böse WoW (und alles andere)zu erzählen.


----------



## zacke666 (8. Februar 2010)

Was gebt ihr den noch auf die Sendungen, ne da lass ich den Fernseher aus, Gez muss ich bezahlen hab ja  ein Geschäft aber hilft ned, 

Das Nivea ja Nivea das da rauskommt, sieht sich ned mal mehr meine Katze an.

Und überhaupt aufregen, für was klar sind wir Potenziele was weiss ich Kriminelle, aber hey wir sind in guter Gesellschaft,

Kleiner Tipp höhr mit WoW auf und geh Daten klauen irgendein Bundesland kaufts dir doch e ab,

WÜRD MICH SO FREUEN WENN MAL NE CD ANGEBOTEN WIRD MIT hELLO kITTY CLIENT DRAUF,

Getarnt als steuer CD das währ doch ne Sache,

Wir werden als Kriminelle und Amokläufer dargestellt ok, aber von Leuten die Datenklau befürwortet

Heiligt der Zweck alle Mittel, wenn ja hmm wo hab ich das schon mal gehöhrt China DDR hmm glaub da war was

Also Scheiss drauf, diese Politik der Straftaten Befürworter hab ich nicht Gewählt,und ja Jemand stiehlt was ein anderer kaufts = Helerei

Helerei wird mit 5 Jahren bzw Geldstrafe belegt,

Egal weit ab vom Thema mmorpgs sind Teil der Kultur geworden

Nur weil manche es nicht verstehen mögen ect.

oder besser gesagt wos da Bauer ned kennt frisst a ned


----------



## Tjialda (8. Februar 2010)

Ich muß der Community da größtenteils Recht geben,es ist nunmal so,dass Dinge,die die Masse nicht kennt,die ihr nicht geheuer ist,
schlecht gemacht werden.
Daraus resultiert nunmal,dass immer nur das schlechte dieser Dinge an die Öffentlichkeit gerät,
zudem leidergottes auch die Leute gehören,die die Realität aus den Augen verloren haben.

MMO´s als Kostenfalle ist dabei noch der schlechtere Scherz...
Ich gehöre z.B. zu den wenigen Menschen (denke ich),die nichtmal einen Fernseher Besitzen und anstatt der Quartalsmäßigen
30 Euro an die GEZ zu bezahlen,zahle ich halt 13 Euro im Monat an Onkel Blizz und keiner zwingt mich dazu (im Gegensatz zur GEZ).
Ich bekomme aber immer wieder mit (ja,im Job,unter Freunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )was sich manche Menschen da geben wenn sie Abends den Fernseher 
einschalten,da bin ich doch recht froh,dass ich dem entkomme indem ich meine Freizeit mit einem Computerspiel verbringe.

Aber alles reden bringt da leider nicht viel,denn wir müssen uns  immer mit solchen Dingen auseinandersetzen,denn ehrlich
gesagt will die Wahrheit doch keiner sehen,denn die Leute die Fernseh oder Bild konsumieren wollen doch 
Leid und Elend sehen,sonst funktioniert bei denen der Alltag nichtmehr so richtig.....Aber uns als realitätsfremd bezeichnen....

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn,steht zu dem was ihr tut,so wird es irgendwann vielleicht auch mal anerkannt.


----------



## Empedokles (8. Februar 2010)

Mir ist noch kein BLÖD-Leser begegnet, der mich wegen WoW abfällig angesehen oder angemacht hätte.
Schade eigentlich, denn das wäre ein Fest für mich.

Ansonsten habe ich mal das Gerücht gehört, daß man mit einer BLÖD-Zeitung auf dem Armaturenbrett sogar straffrei auf Behindertenplätzen parken kann. Angeblich sollen nachsichtige Politessen das lesen der BLÖD-Zeitung als geistige Behinderung anerkennen. Weiß da jemand was genaueres?


----------



## Toamar (8. Februar 2010)

Xorras schrieb:


> Eben erst auf KabelEins wurden Bilder von Blizzard Entertainments World Of Warcraft zur Anti-MMO-Proklamation missbraucht.
> Natürlich wieder einmal komplett zusammenhangslos zum eigentlichen Thema: "Kostenfalle".
> Wieder wurde vor der Sucht gewarnt, die ja, wie uns allen bekannt ist, eher darin besteht, dass sich Individuen durch Ingame-Erfolge etc. profilieren und somit den Bezug auf das eigentliche Leben verlieren; damit meine ich, dass diese Personen in Einzelfällen vergessen, dass es auf den Erfolg im richtigen Leben ankommt und ein MMO als Unterhaltungsmedium und nicht zur Selbstverwirklichung dient.
> Ist diese gesunde Einstellung zum Medium gegeben, sehe ich es als "Üble Nachrede", wenn sämtliche Kunden / Konsumenten von Unterhaltungsmedien, insbesondere World Of Warcraft, mit den vereinzelten Extremfällen über einen Kamm geschert werden. In aller Öffentlichkeit müssen wir uns als "Süchtige" und "Realitätsferne" beschimpfen lassen.



Also....
wenn Du nicht Zockersüchtig bist, dann wirst Du auch nicht angesprochen!
Wer beschimpft Dich in der Öffentlichkeit als "Süchtig und Realitätsfern" ? Warst Du in dem Beitrag ?

Klar ist das WoW und andere MMo´s ein Suchtpotenzial haben!
Klar ist das es in Deutschland Menschen gibt, die wegen WoW alles verloren haben, und manche deswegen sogar Obdachlos geworden sind.
Klar ist das Blizzard ganz auf das Suchtpotenzial setzt, und den Preis trozt starken anstieg der Mitglieder (von 4 auf 12 Millionen Abbos) nicht gesenkt hat.

Für viele ist WoW schon lange kein Spiel mehr, und ich finde es nicht schlimm wenn Sender in Beiträgen darauf aufmerksam machen. 
Wenn World of Warcraft nicht Suchtgefährdend wäre und es so viele Schicksale geben würde, dann würde auch kein Sender darüber senden.

Denkt einmal darüber nach, und dann bedenkt mal genau euer Spielverhalten, vieleicht habt auch Ihr ein problem mit World of Warcraft !

Grüße, Toamar


----------



## inselberg (8. Februar 2010)

es wird doch im moment gegen soviel gehetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und auf anhieb fallen mir z.b. bundestrainer, fdp-mitglieder oder kath. priester ein die sich sicherlich wünschten man würde sie als "wow-süchtige" bezeichnen.

also grinsen denn "morgen" wird wieder ne andere sau durchs dorf getrieben.


----------



## Rolandos (8. Februar 2010)

Interessant.

Für mich sind diejenigen Suchtis, die schon seit Jahren WOW ohne Pause spielen und dann im Chat nach drölftausen DPS oder mega Gearscore fragen . Nicht gegen WOW ich spiel es ja auch, na OK im moment nicht, aus den Grunde, weil es Langweilig geworden ist und es Nervt, ständig das gleiche zu machen und diesen oder jenen Boss zum zigtenmale umzulegen. 
Diejenigen die sich das antun ist, wie sich immer wieder eine Spritze zu setzen.
Genau so wie ständig die Flimmerkiste an laufen zu haben.
WOW in maßen und Fernsehen in maßen das ist ok.
Das WOWmaß ist für mich, maximal 3 mal einen Boss legen, und dann ist schluß, bis zum nächsten Addon. Wobei mir völlig egal ist ob ich den Lich king gelegt habe oder nicht.
Einen Spieler der alls daran setzt den King immer wieder anzugreifen, und wenn es nächtelang dauert, stufe ich auch entsprechend ein.
Das Fernsehmaß ist, nur das anzusehen was wirklich interessant erscheint, und das ist fast garnichts, zumal Werbung mehr als Nervtötend ist. So schaue ich die Privaten eigendlich nie, ausser, ich habe eine Sendung aufgezeichnet, wobei ich die Werbung durchspulen kann..


----------



## Juupy (8. Februar 2010)

Hi zusammen!

eine kleine Anecdote:
Wir haben jedes Jahr eine Fantasy-Con im Ort. Nichts großes, evtl. 500 Besucher, es geht hauptsächlich um Rollen-, Brett-, Tabletop-, TCG-Spiele und LARP! Jedes Jahr kommt eine Reporterin von der Stuttgarter Zeitung, macht sich 2 Stunden Notizen und wenn man dann hinter her den Artikel liest, dann wir einem übel. Wenn ich als Aussenstehender so einen Artikel lesen würde, dann wäre mir auch echt bange um die Menschheit!
Doch Fakt ist: Schlechte Recherche, kein Interesse und jede Menge Vorurteile!
Und so siehts auch immer bei den "WOW-Reportagen"!
Hinzu kommt auch noch, daß in solchen Sendungen immer "Deutschlands Elite"(Ihr wisst was ich meine!?!?)  und "Hardcore-Fälle" gezeigt werden. Und Zielpersonen für solche Sendungen sind auch meist nicht die hellsten. Das sind dann (um auch mal in Klichees zu denken) so Leute die nachdem das mit der Schweine-Grippe war, gleich zum impfen gerannt sind und 4 Wochen Urlaub genommen haben und sich zuhause eingeschlossen haben, um sich nicht anzustecken!

SF

PS: einfach sich drüber amüsieren was andere Leute für ne Meinung über einen haben! ^^


----------



## Enyalios (8. Februar 2010)

Xorras schrieb:


> Sehen wir uns den Umsatz der Spieleindustrie an, wird klar, dass Film und TV um Lichtjahre abgeschlagen sind. Und das obwohl es immernoch weniger "Zocker" als TV-Dauergucker gibt.Es ist der Neid.


 Du laberst einfach Müll, selbst ein Hausfrauensender wie RTL macht mehr Umsatz als die meisten Spieleschmieden. Quelle: Klick mich

Und das ist nur (!) ein deutscher Sender, da sind die großen amerikanischen Sendeanstalten noch völlig unbeachtet.

Von der Filmindustire reden wir da auch noch garnicht.

also etwas mehr Objektivität hätte deinem Beitrag nicht geschadet, so liest es sich eher wie ein Fanboy-Mimimi.


----------



## Abeille (8. Februar 2010)

Omg da sitzen nun Kinder und Jugendlich - ganz vereinzelt und allein im Zimmer und versenken sich in eine Fantasiewelt. Ständig gehts dort um Drachen, Helden, böse Hexen. Stundenlang sind die dann kaum ansprechbar und müssen trotzdem immer mehr von ihrem Stoff haben. Dies Medium birgt eine enorme Suchtgefahr!!!! Man sollte es verbieten - Das Buch und das Lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie schon erwähnt, neue Medien werden immer kritisch betrachtet von der vorhergehenden Generation. 

Davon ab, klar kommt im TV ein Bericht, der reißerisch ist und Klischees bedient. Es handelt sich ja meist nicht um objetkive Reportagen a la Phönix oder Arte sondern eher um Bild RTL Niveau. Ich sag nur Chaoswinter mit empfohlener Vorratshaltung von Lebensmitteln, Verkehrschaos, Schneemassen haha vor 20 Jahren nannte man sowas schlich "Winter" aber das ist ebenso unspektakulär.

Aaaber es gibt trotzdem Menschen, wie auch mit dem Wow-Spielen im Sinne von Sucht nicht mehr klarkommen. Dies ist aber nicht die Ursache sondern ein Symptom, dass bei diesen manches im Argen liegt. Suchtberatung kann da durchaus helfen.


----------



## Velias (8. Februar 2010)

Jeder Pol hat seinen Gegen-Pol.
Da gibts kein Richtig oder Falsch, nur Meinungen und Ansichten und wo es die gibt gibt es auch Meinungsmache und verblendung. Das lässt sich problemlos auf jegliche themen portieren und ist hier nichts anderes. Es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis die Generation jener die ohne Computerspiele aufwuchs ausgestorben ist aber was soll dann anders sein? Dann sind wir halt die jenigen die dann da stehen und die neusten Gaming Trends schlecht machen werden, weil bei uns alles anders (und natürlich besser) war.

Hier isses jetzt Gamer vs.  TV Medien aber sowieit muss man doch gar incht gehen.
Was ist it PC Gamer vs. Konsolero? Oder den anspruchsvollen Rollenspielern die über hohle Shooter "Kiddys" den Kopf schütteln?

Fakt ist das jeder irgendetwas vertritt von dem er überzeugt ist, gegen das was er als Feindbild dazu ansieht. Und dabei  greift ausnahmslos JEDER in die Vorurteils Schublade - Warum? Weils einfacher ist.

Gamer sind verantwortungslose Suchtis und kindisch obendrein
Wer TV Glotzt ist einfach nur dumm, weil das Programm ja restlos verblödet ist
Wer lieber ein gutes Buch liesst ist ein uncooler Eierkopf
usw usw usw....

Der Mensch an sich ist halt eher Mißgünstig und Egoistisch, das ist ein genetisches Laster =D


----------



## Sapper13 (8. Februar 2010)

Hi,

ich sehe es so. Wir spielen alle sehr viel und sehr intensiv. Wir entziehen uns damit einer Maschinerie die uns täglich mit ihren Dauerwerbesendungen und Verblödungsgameshows zu indoktrinieren versucht. Vielleicht ist es ja genau umgekehrt?

Vielleicht sind wir ja die normalen und die Leute die sich leiber die ganze Woche mit DSDS fremdschämen sind die wirklichen Loser?

Grüsse

Sapper


----------



## Enyalios (8. Februar 2010)

Sapper13 schrieb:


> Vielleicht sind wir ja die normalen und die Leute die sich leiber die ganze Woche mit DSDS fremdschämen sind die wirklichen Loser?



Vielleicht ist auch keiner ein Loser weil er das macht was ihm Spaß macht (im gesetzlichen Rahmen !).


----------



## Aträdis1 (8. Februar 2010)

Also das mit dem Tv schauen und so sollten die von der Freien Selbstkontrolle (FSK) mal ihre Arbeit machen,dann brauch ich nicht alle Fernsehsender bis auf KIKA sperren für meinen Sohn (9Jahre) weil es kann ja nicht angehen das kurz nach dem mein sohn ausse schule ist und alles feddich hat seine 1std tv schaut und sich wilde sexorgien oder sonstiges anschaut .. und ich muß wenn 20.15  ist,Trickfilme auf den besagten Sendern schauen . 

Fehlt nur noch das per Gesetzt bestimmt wird was mann machen darf und was nicht .... 

Was vieleicht auch angebracht wäre in jahre 2010 wo hartz4 als beruf angesehen wird  und normale Berufe als unwürdig erscheinen,das die  Regierung und die Verantwortlichen mal die Augen öffnen und wirklich mal was Politisches machen anstatt dumm rumzulabern und ihre Diäten zu erhöhen ! 

Thema verfehlt,keine Ahnung, aber muste mal raus ! 

mfg

Atrâdis


----------



## Sapper13 (8. Februar 2010)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist auch keiner ein Loser weil er das macht was ihm Spaß macht (im gesetzlichen Rahmen !).



/ironie on Soll das jetzt etwa heißen ich darf im Park keine alten Leute mehr belästigen? Toll du hast mir den Montag versaut :-D /ironie off


----------



## Grushdak (8. Februar 2010)

Gerade RTL, Kabel Eins und co sollten mal ganz schön stille sein mit ihren Machenschaften.
Sie handeln gegen das Gesetz und zocken die leichtgläubigen Menschen ab.

Sendungen wie Astro-TV oder die ganzen "Gewinn"- Sendungen gehören verboten.
Seit wann ist es z.B. erlaubt, daß 14 Jährige an Derartigem teilnehmen dürfen (zumindest bei den Gewinnsendungen)?
Gesetzlich ist das nicht ok - zumal gerade da bewußt den Zuschauern was vorgegaukelt wird mit diesen 01379 Nummern (früher 0900er Nummern).

Auf meinen Beschwerdebrief hin kam bisher noch keine Antwort. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Daß WoW zwar Suchtpotential birgt ist unumstritten.
Aber mal ehrlich, wenn man empfänlich ist, kann sooooo Vieles süchtig machen und somit quasi zur Droge werden.


greetz


----------



## Linchen85 (8. Februar 2010)

Es gibt ja wirklich ein paar schöne Sendungen im TV aber auf Hartz4 TV hab ich meistens keine Lust 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und Werbung nervt sowieso ... Pay TV kostet abgesehen davon noch mehr als WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Egal ob WoW oder Counter Strike oder was auch immer ... im TV wird immer alles durch den Dreck gezogen ... ich denke die meisten Leute haben ein gleichgewicht zwischen zocken und RL gefunden ... 

Nicht jeder der Counter Strike spielt ist ein potentieller Amokläufer genau wie nicht jeder der WoW spielt zwangsläufig davon abhängig ist!


Ich find ja Big Brother Popstars und DSDS um Welten schlimmer als WoW ... bei WoW verblödet man wenigstens nicht ganz =) man lernt wenn man es denn wünscht auch nette Leute und Gute Freunde kennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



&#8364;dit: 



Grushdak schrieb:


> Daß WoW zwar Suchtpotential birgt ist unumstritten.
> Aber mal ehrlich, wenn man empfänlich ist, kann sooooo Vieles süchtig machen und somit quasi zur Droge werden.
> 
> 
> greetz



da geb ich dir 100% recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Angita (8. Februar 2010)

Hi,

ich spiele seit 2 Jahren WoW, in dieser Zeit wurden unzählige Meldungen über die Game-Süchtigen Menschen und sogar über deren Verwanten erstellt.
Und was hat das gebracht? Nichts absolut Nichts!
Warum hat es nichts gebracht?
Weil der großteil der Gamer an der Sucht "ich will Spaß" erkrankt ist und bitte wer lässt sich schon seinen Spaß nehmen?

Die die wirklich in diesem oder einem anderen Game leben, bekommen von solchen Meldungen eh nichts mit.
Für diese Menschen ist Zeitung lesen, Nachrichten schauen und Radio hören eine massive Zeit- und Gold... ehm Geldverschwendung.

Also abwarten und Tee trinken, das ganze kommt und geht wie Kopfweh bei einer Frau. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


So far
Angita


PS: Der Mensch ist von Grundauf ein Angsthase und alles was er nicht verstehen kann oder selbst erlebt hat wird schlecht gemacht.


----------



## Enyalios (8. Februar 2010)

Sapper13 schrieb:


> /ironie on Soll das jetzt etwa heißen ich darf im Park keine alten Leute mehr belästigen? Toll du hast mir den Montag versaut :-D /ironie off



Mein Gott, ich habs extra in Klammer dazugeschrieben weil ich schon ahnte das Leute wieder mal das Lesen was sie wollen.


----------



## Velias (8. Februar 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Gerade RTL, Kabel Eins und co sollten mal ganz schön stille sein mit ihren Machenschaften.
> Sie handeln gegen das Gesetz und zocken die leichtgläubigen Menschen ab.
> 
> Sendungen wie Astro-TV oder die ganzen "Gewinn"- Sendungen gehören verboten.
> ...



Teilnahme an TV-Telefon Gewinnspielen ist allgemein erst ab 18 Jahre
Und das ein Anruf aus dem Deutschen Festnetz 49 cent kostet steht auch drunter genauso wie ein hinweis auf die Teletext Seite mit den Teilnahmebedingungen.

Aber das führt einen alles zu Problem 2. Der Dümmling.
Sicherlich wollen unter anderem auch kriminelle subjekte per Netz, telefon, TV dein Geld abzocken. Das ist ein viel Besproiochenes und Vorgewarntes Thema und trotzdem schliessen Leute verträge weiter an der haustür oder am Telefon ab, geben auf dubiosen Seiten groß JA oder EINVERSTANDEN ein  um Zugriff zu erhalten oder rufen eben bei TV Gewinnspielen oder astro Hotlines an ohne sich um Kosten und Konsequenzen zu scheeren. Mein Mitleid hält sich da so langsam aber sicher in Grenzen.

Sicher sollte stets versucht werden eindeutige Abzock-Aktionen rechtlich zu unterbinden, aber letztendlich ist es doch meine, deine und unser aller verantwortung was wir tun. Wenn man bei ner Hotline anruft ohne zu wissen was es kostet ist das schlichtweg dumm. Die Preise und Bedingungen stehen immer irgendwo, aber man wills ja gar nicht sehen.... man entschuldigt sich dann damit das es nicht überdeutlich lesbar permanent eingblendet war ?!

Ich persönlich mag diese Astro Shows und Quizspiele auch nicht und was mach ich dann? abschalten oder umstellen... Das System ist sehr einfach: Du siehst im TV was die Mehrheit im TV sehen will und du liesst in der Bildzeitung nur so reisserische artikel weil es sich damit viel besser verkauft. Wenn der Konsument etwas das er nicht mag, will, unterstützt einfach meidet verschwindets automatisch denn jedes Unternehmen ist letztendlich erfolgsorientiert. 

Und man weiss ja wie es ist... keiner leisst die Bildzeitung aber jeder weiss was drin steht =D
Und nein Mama ich hab noch nie wutzekram auf DSF gesehen... ;P


----------



## Creazy (8. Februar 2010)

Ich finde es auch schade das man sich als PC/Konsolen-Spieler schon fast als verbrecher vorkommt wenn man nicht nur die abzocke Minispielsammlungen auf der Wii spielt, sonder auch mal spiele mit hand, fuss und der ein oder anderen blutlache bzw suchtpotential. Aber es is nunmal einfach so das die medien sich auf was stürzen müssen das die hälfte der bevölkerung nicht versteht und deswegen missbilligt. aber diese zeit wird vorbeigehen. So wars mit dem Rock´n´roll und Pop-Musik damals in den 60igern anfang der 70iger ja immerhin auch. Die Musik wurde als dreck und Abfall beschimpft und es wurde behauptet das es zur moralischen verrohung der bevölkerung führt... und schaltet heute mal das Radio an.

Also alleman kopf hoch in 10-20 jahren lache wir drüber und holen die alten reportagen raus um uns mal wieder an die gute alte zeit der Medialen dummheit zu errinnern =)


----------



## Raveneye (8. Februar 2010)

Natürlich hetzen die TV Sender gerne, das gibt Einschaltquoten und darauf kommt es an. Ich schätze 90 % der privaten Sender bauen auf diesem Konzept weil die Leute halt gerne über andere herziehen.

Andererseits dürft ihr auch nicht vergessen das WoW ab 12 Jahren freigegeben wurde, also eigentlich für Kinder ist. Die können sich schonmal in so einer Spielwelt vergessen weil sie noch eher eintauchen in Filme und Spiele, also für kleinere Kinder kann es schon gefährlich werden mit dem Spielen weil sie dann in einer komplett anderen Welt sind.


----------



## Grushdak (8. Februar 2010)

Velias schrieb:


> Teilnahme an TV-Telefon Gewinnspielen ist allgemein erst ab 18 Jahre
> Und das ein Anruf aus dem Deutschen Festnetz 49 cent kostet steht auch drunter genauso wie ein hinweis auf die Teletext Seite mit den Teilnahmebedingungen.


Tja, da mit 18 war/ist auch meine Auffassung.
Nur anfang letzten Jahres kam mal eine Ansage (Stimme) bei einem Gewinnspiel, was mich aufschrecken lies.

Teilnahmeberechtigt und gewinnausschüttungsberechtigt sind Menschen ab 14 Jahre (so in etwa).
Die Ansage kam aber schon kurz danach nicht mehr.
Heute steht aber genau das aber immer ganz untendrunter.

*Und sowas darf einfach nicht sein!*

Und mit den Anrufen hab' ich so meine Spekulation.
Die werden ganz bewußt manipuliert, es wird ganz gezielt erst dann ein Anruf freigeschaltet, wenn genügend "Blindanrufe" eingegangen sind.
Auch glaube ich, daß so manche durchgekommene Anrufe vorgespielt werden, eigens inzeniert - aber gar nicht live da sind.

Und toll, diese Hinweise im TV auf Internet und Teletext.
Nicht jeder schwimmt in dem KonsumStrom mit und hat immer diese Möglichkeiten.

ps. Ich lese keine Bild (100%ig)
pps. Bild darf sich übrigens nicht mehr Zeitung nennen.


----------



## Yaondri (8. Februar 2010)

Creazy schrieb:


> Ich finde es auch schade das man sich als PC/Konsolen-Spieler schon fast als verbrecher vorkommt wenn man nicht nur die abzocke Minispielsammlungen auf der Wii spielt, sonder auch mal spiele mit hand, fuss und der ein oder anderen blutlache bzw suchtpotential. Aber es is nunmal einfach so das die medien sich auf was stürzen müssen das die hälfte der bevölkerung nicht versteht und deswegen missbilligt. aber diese zeit wird vorbeigehen. So wars mit dem Rock´n´roll und Pop-Musik damals in den 60igern anfang der 70iger ja immerhin auch. Die Musik wurde als dreck und Abfall beschimpft und es wurde behauptet das es zur moralischen verrohung der bevölkerung führt... und schaltet heute mal das Radio an.
> 
> Also alleman kopf hoch in 10-20 jahren lache wir drüber und holen die alten reportagen raus um uns mal wieder an die gute alte zeit der Medialen dummheit zu errinnern =)




das sehe ich ebenso 

und dazu passt die Information, die heute mit dem Duden - Newsletter kam:

*Digital Native* [zu engl. native = Einheimischer, Eingeborener]

_Digital Natives,_ also alle nach 1990 Geborenen, kennen kein Leben ohne Internet und Handy. Die 90er-Jahre des 20. Jahrhunderts markieren somit eine Zäsur zwischen den Generationen, die bislang ihresgleichen sucht. 

Während es vor allem vielen Älteren und sogenannten _Digital Immigrants_ schwerfällt, bei den ständigen technischen Neuerungen up to date zu bleiben, erlernen die digitalen Eingeborenen den Umgang mit der Technik genauso selbstverständlich wie das Rechnen und Schreiben.

------------------------------
immigrieren = einreisen, einwandern, sich ansiedeln, zuwandern, zuziehen 
das kann man mehr oder weniger erfolgreich - vielleícht gehören die Leute die so rumhetzen, zu denen , die das weniger erfolgreich schaffen.

PS: ich bin auch immigriert - Handy wollte ich erst gar nicht- jetzt hab ich eins und WOW spiele ich sehr gern


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alaar (8. Februar 2010)

ich finde computer spielen ist produktiv im gegensatz zum fernsehen
da man beim computer spielen einfach nicht drauf los gugt und sich mit etwas beschäftigt darüber nachdenkt etc. pp.

beim fernsehen glotzt man eig nur auf die matscheibe und vervolgt 40 bilder pro sekunde dein gehirn wird regelrecht dabei gebraten da du nichts aber auch rein gar nichts produktives machst


und das die medien spiele wie wow u.a. missbrauchen um sich bei besorgten müttern beliebt zu machen is unter aller sau


----------



## RasDvaTri (8. Februar 2010)

Wer Fernseh schaut ist selber schuld!

Ich hab seit Monaten den Fernseher nicht angemacht!


----------



## uguluk (8. Februar 2010)

Da stellt sich mir die Frage: wer ist schuld an der sogenannten Volksverblödung?

Das Fernsehen mit seiner schwachsinnigen Berieselung oder diese schlimmen, suchtfördernden Onlinespiele?

Ich weiß es nicht, aber wenn ich mir hier einige Beiträge anschaue, sollten die Ersteller etwas mehr Zeit mit einem Schulbuch verbringen, um das Anwenden von Satzzeichen oder das Umsetzen von Groß- und Kleinschreibung zu lernen. Da kriegt man teilweise Augenkrebs.

Und jetzt zerreißt mich in der Luft. Ich gehe inzwischen mein Suchtpotenzial erhöhen.


PS. ich glaube das Fernsehen ist schuld. Grade schalte ich das Gerät ein, da kommt auf SAT1 eine Sendung: Pures Leben mitten in Deutschland.

Diese Sendung handelt von einer Öko-Ossi-Familie, die einen Campingplatz in Marokko aufbauen will.

In der Schule würden wir bewerten: Thema verfehlt.


----------



## mmm79 (8. Februar 2010)

Sevydos schrieb:


> ... Ich bin grundsätzlich für einen Verbot von fehlinformierenden Medienverbreitern wie der BILD, Problem im Bezug auf Verbote gegenüber solchen Zeitungen wäre, dass der Staat soetwas ausnutzen würde, um auch Dinge zu verbieten, die ihm nicht passen. Das ist nunmal der bittere Nachgeschmack der Meinungsfreiheit...Wobei das bei der heftigen Korruption sowieso fraglich wird...



Dann müssten die jeden Fersehsender abschalten und jede Zeitung einstampfen ...
und wer hier noch glaubt das Deutschland in Afganistan verdeitigt wird, dem ist sowieso net mehr zu helfen ...

Das Internet kann wesentlich informativer und objektiver sein, wenn man weiß wo man suchen muss.


Find ich ganz gut: 
http://www.infokrieg.tv/


----------



## erak (8. Februar 2010)

So ich will auch mal,

ich muss den meisten hier recht geben, alles hat
seine Vor- und Nachteile. Das Fernsehn sowie 
auch Das Zocken.

Auf Dinge wie Suchtpotential geh ich jetzt
mal net ein, hatten wir ja schon zu genüge.

Aber auch ich seh das mit dem Fernsehn genauso,
wie viele andere hier. Da ich kleine Geschwister habe,
ist der Fernseher natürlich des öfteren an und grade wenn
ich zum Mittagessen zuhause bin und dann seh was für ein "Müll"
auf den Sendern läuft (RTL2, Nick, Super RTL etc.) da denk ich mir auch
"Was zur Hölle ist das fürn Scheiß?" Da schnapp ich mir lieber meinen Bruder
und spiel mit ihm en paar Runden Yu-gi-oh.. Ja das Kartenspiel ist durchaus akzeptzabel
die Sendung....na ja

Was ich damit sagen will ist halt einfach, das unmengen an Gebühren bezahlt wird und dafür
bekommt man nur "Crap" zu sehen. Ich persönlich sehe wenn überhaupt im Fernsehn nur samstags
die Sportschau auf ARD und gelegentlich die Simpsons, da ich lieber Zocke weil meine 13 Euronen an
Blizzard mir sinnvoller erscheinen als GEZ-Gebühren für irgend en Müll. 

Wenn ihrs mir nicht glaubt dann macht mal zur Mittagszeit eure Glotze an und schaut euch den Sender
"Nick" einen Sender für kinder an. Ihr werdet mit dem kopf schütteln.


----------



## Noxiel (8. Februar 2010)

Ich finde es immer wieder faszinierend, wie sich über die Gleichmacherei der TV-Landschaft beschwert wird und dass laut Fernsehen alle MMO-Spieler potentielle Mörder und Amokläufer sind, hier aber dann mit den selben Phrasen um sich geworfen wird. Als bestünde das Programm nur aus Bauer sucht Frau, die Supernanny und Richterin Barbara Salesch. (man könnte natürlich annehmen, dass für die meisten User die Fernsehlandschaft tatsächlich so aussieht und dass sie am Ende noch nicht gemerkt haben, dass TV auch qualitativ hochwertiges Programm sendet und die Fernbedienung mehr Knöpfe besitzt als "RTL, PRO7 und SAT1")




Und ihr fühlt Euch allen Ernstes auf der richtigen Seite, wenn hier so undifferenziert alles als Lug & Trug und Mediengeilheit beschimpft wird? Is' klar...


----------



## Sergeant_Clark (8. Februar 2010)

Na ja, wer auf das Gesülze der Medien etws gibt ist wohl selbst Schuld.
Lustig war aber, daß direkt nach dem Beitrag die Call-In Abzocke lief.
Irgendwie schon traurig wenn sich der erhobene Zeigefinger selbst ad absurdum führt.


----------



## sama92 (8. Februar 2010)

Xorras schrieb:


> Und ganz ehrlich, an alle TV-Futzies da draußen: Das ist SO peinlich. Seht ein, dass wir die Zukunft sind und ihr das alte Eisen.
> 
> Wenn man daran denkt, wie viel technischer Fortschritt der Spieleindustrie zuzuschreiben ist und wie viel dem TV wird einiges noch etwas klarer.
> Vermutlich ist das nächste Medium das Handy. Lasst es uns also jetzt schon besser machen und offen sein für alles, was da kommt.



das beste beispiel hierfür ist das neue HDplus...


> kurzerklärung:
> HD-receiver können es weder empfangen noch aufnehmen, man muss erst erweitern bzw. sich einen neuen kaufen.
> dann kann man aufgenommenes in HDplus nicht brennen oder kopieren (ganz schön doof, aber der hammer kommt noch
> 
> ...



und dann wundern die sich, warum die spielindustrie mehr wächst und all das!? (bzw. sind darauf neidisch)
ich zock lieber, wo ich weiß, was ich für mein geld bekomme, als eine zusatzgebühr für mehr bildpunkte zu zahlen, um dann nicht mal meine aufnahmen kopieren bzw. uneingeschränkt sehen kann.

liebe grüße 
sama92


----------



## rocksor (8. Februar 2010)

Dazu fällt mir immer der Fall von Frauentausch ein, wo ein Mann der mit Sohn und Tochter WoW gezockt hat ( auch in echt ), mit all dem was ihm da widerfahren ist an die Öffentlichkeit getreten ist. Er erzählte davon, dass Kameraleute "aus Versehen" Scheinwerfer umgeworfen haben und so Brandflecken entstanden und Mülleimer extra vollgepackt wurden um die Familie möglichst asozial aussehen zu lassen. Alle Vorurteile gegenüber Zockern wurden dort durch solche Dinge einfach bestätigt. Er sagte auch noch, dass ihm mit einer Geldstrafe von über 3000 Euro (sofern ich mich recht entsinne) gedroht wurde falls er aufhört mitzuspielen.

Wenn ich die Sendung heutzutage im Fernsehen beim durchzappen so sehe denke ich jedes mal daran, dass das ganze eigentlich das totale Verbrechen ist. Leute: guckt euch das nicht an und unterstützt es somit nicht! Das ist das Einzige, was man als normaler Mensch dagegen machen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (8. Februar 2010)

Mich nervt an meisten diese Aussage: "WAS? Du spielst WoW? Suchti!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich weiss nicht, ob das von der maßlos übertreibenden Fernsehindustrie herführt, aber ich glaube kaum, dass es sich wirklich stoppen lässt. Es wird immer Feinde von Computerspielen, insbesondere MMOs, geben (Siehe C. Pfeiffer). Ich hoffe nur, dass die Gesellschaft sich langsam dran gewöhnt und endlich kapiert, dass das Fernsehen immer nur die Extremfälle zeigt.


----------



## Powerflower (8. Februar 2010)

reden lassen ist ja eh nur Heiße Luft... na gut villt. eher so: 99% Hot Gas 1% Evil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja oder auch nur die "sucht" mal in den medien vorzukommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (und haben selber keine ahnung was sie reden)
und es ist bestimmt nicht nur gamen "böse"... wenns wirklich SOOOO schlimm wär hätten se was gemacht und müssten wohl bei viel mehr noch was machen... und das wird dann ein wenig arg teuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


also who cares 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 morgen ist das wieder vergessen und es geht um xy... eben leute verrückt machen


btw: irgendwas muss ja herhalten ich mein er ist nicht schlecht aber halt nicht meins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (8. Februar 2010)

Powerflower schrieb:


> reden lassen ist ja eh nur Heiße Luft... na gut villt. eher so: 99% Hot Gas 1% Evil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Lass mich raten. Du hast mal Spongebob angeschaut? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich möchte übrigens noch hinzufügen, dass, wie Noxiel erwänht hat, nicht alle Sender, sondern vor allem die... nun... ich nenn sie mal Bild-Sender, nicht richtig recherchieren bzw alles so zurechtschneiden, dass es auf das breite Publikum schockierend wirkt und sie eine negative Meinung von solchen "Dingen" bekommen.


----------



## Messerset (8. Februar 2010)

Ich möchte es einmal so formulieren:



> Cheri, Cheri lady
> Going through emotion
> Love is where you find it
> Listen to your heart


----------



## Zomgitsrub (8. Februar 2010)

''Hetzpropaganda'',kein Wunder,dass die solche Berichte bringen,schaut euch eure Begrifflichkeiten an&wie deep sowas bei euch geht,genau das ist die beschriebene Sucht..
So n Pseudogehabe,echt mal-.-
WoW macht so süchtig wie Rauchen,eigentlich sinds nur Fakten,ist doch keine Schande,ich mein,die Raucher gehen doch auch ned mit ner Tüte überm Kopf ausm Haus..


----------



## Shaila (8. Februar 2010)

Diese "Hetze" gegen gamer jeder Art, mag vielleicht auch etwas damit zu tun haben, das die Spieleindustrie und gerade das INTERNET Unmengen an Alternativen bietet, Inhalte aus dem Fernsehen zu schauen, aber das ist nicht der springende Punkt.

Es wäre jetzt unmöglich den springenden Punkt ausführlich zu erklären, aber ich versuche es mal. kurz gesagt: Wir verblöden. Deutschland verblödet, die Welt verblödet, zumindest die Westliche Welt. Schleichend, lautlos und ohne das es jemand bemerkt. Angefächert durch die Medien, Propaganda von diversen Aktionen und vieles mehr. Das ist der alte Trick der Reichen und Mächtigen, es war immer so, wie lange es so sein wird weiss ich nicht.

Nur ein dummes Volk kann konsequent "kontrolliert" werden. Dadurch wird es gezielt verblödet. Denn würde jeder Bürger halbwegs kritisch sein, Sachen hinterfragen, mündig usw. sein, dann sage ich euch, dann wäre hier in Deutschland und auf der gesamten Welt schon gewaltig was anderst.
In den Medien wird in regelmäßigen Abständen von dramatischen Ereignissen von einzelnen Menschen berichtet, es werden Hetzen gegen (meist kleinere) Gruppierungen geführt. Auf Viva läuft mal wieder Hot or Not, während man sich auf RTL über die Schulden von anderen bei Peter Zwegert belustigen kann. Kurz gesagt: "Belustige den Pöbel und er wird zufrieden sein, manipulier ihn, damit er keine Fragen stellt und wir alles kontrollieren können".

Die Killerspielhetze ist nichts anderes als Teil eines gewaltigen Plans der schon seit geraumer Zeit überall angelaufen ist. Das Ziel: Verdummung. Warum aber ausgerechnet Gamer ? Warum wird ausgerechnet auf dem interne etc. rumgehackt ? Und hier ist die "Verschwörung" wenn man so will begraben.

*Das Internet ist die letzte Informationsquelle auf der Welt, auf der man unabhängige Informationen erhalten kann, die nicht von irgend jemandem (Regierung) manipuliert wurden.*

Warum wollen die Regierungen denn das netz stärker kontrollieren ? Kinderpornos ? Terroristen ? Wacht mal auf! Sie fürchten sich vor aufgeklärten Bürgern, das ist der ganze Witz. Wer sich mal intensiv mit der Sache aus einander setzt, wird feststellen das im netz ein regelrechter Infokrieg herrscht. Nur werden die unabhängigen Informationen immer mehr eingeschränkt. Und alles was Deutschland tut, ist jubeln. Mehr Überwachung. Mehr Sicherheit. Sie jubeln und sehen nicht wie dumm sie doch sind.

Ihr denkt jetzt, das ist am Thema vorbei, aber ist es eben nicht. Denn genau die Gamer sind eben die Leute, die auch oft internet nutzen. Und genau DIESE GRUPPE fürchtet die Regierung. Die Internetgemeinde. Die älteren glauben die Inhalte in den Medien und die Regierung will, das das alle tun. Deswegen soll das Internet kontrolliert werden.

Desweiteren wird immer gezielt von nebensächlichen Sachen berichtet, wie über irgend eine Trennung von Stars oder wie ein Mädchen entführt wurde. Gezielt werden dramatische Schicksale gezeigt und breitgetreten und leere Diskussionen über Nichtigkeiten wie Killerspieleverbote diskutiert. Nur um von WICHTIGEN Themen abzulenken, gezielt abzulenken.



Wir leben in einem Witz, einem schlechten Witz und einer Lüge. Und alles was Deutschland tut ist jubeln. Und während die Meisten noch denken, das Politiker denken, das Killerspiele Amokläufer hervorbringen, setzen die ihren Plan der Volksverdummung freudig fort. Armes Deutschland, ihr Plan funktioniert, schaut euch doch mal die Jugend an, die Leute werden immer dümmer. *Wacht auf!*


----------



## Braamséry (8. Februar 2010)

Xorras schrieb:


> Eben erst auf KabelEins wurden Bilder von Blizzard Entertainments World Of Warcraft zur Anti-MMO-Proklamation missbraucht.
> Natürlich wieder einmal komplett zusammenhangslos zum eigentlichen Thema: "Kostenfalle".
> Wieder wurde vor der Sucht gewarnt, die ja, wie uns allen bekannt ist, eher darin besteht, dass sich Individuen durch Ingame-Erfolge etc. profilieren und somit den Bezug auf das eigentliche Leben verlieren; damit meine ich, dass diese Personen in



Erstmal voraus gesagt muss ich betonen, dass ich kein WoW mehr Spiele. Ich habe es lange Zeit gemacht und kenne daher Anti-Propaganda Kacke vom TV und wie sie mich aufgeregt hat sehr gut.
Auch soll gesagt sein, dass ich an Blizzards Stelle schon lange gesagt hätte, dass jeder, der WoW Szenen ohne Erlaubnis zeigt, verklagt wird. Sie hätten dads Recht, wissen aber auch, dass die, die gerne WoW spielen nicht darauf acht geben, weshalb sie es nicht tun.

Dann zum eigentlichen Thread:

Ich habe einen kurzen Teil zitiiert auf welchen ich mich hauptsächlich beziehen werde, da dieser immer der wichtigste ist.

1. Sucht
Die Sucht ist immer anders definierbar. Ich finde richtige "Sucht" zeigt sich bei sowas wie Zigaretten, nicht bei WoW. Da zeigt sich wirklich, dass viele Leute so abhängig sind, dass sie nicht aufhören können obwohl sie wissen wie scheiße die Sache ist. 
Bei WoW gestaltet es sich so, dass viele Leute spielen, weil ihnen das Spiel sehr gefällt. Es gibt ja auch bei anderen Spielen wie Fifa oder CS viele Spieler, die das sehr lange spielen. Auf diese Spiele wird aber nur aus einem Grund nicht drauf rumgehackt.

Man könnte bei denen zwar sagen: Das Spiel, meinetwegen, wurde X-Millionen mal verkauft. Weil man aber ohne Account spielen kann, kann keiner sagen wieviele Leute wirklich spielen. Wenn es auch einen Pflicht-Account gäbe, der zeigt wie oft Fifa genutzt wird, könnte man darauf schließen. Da es einen solchen nicht gibt, wird es immer Spekulation bleiben.
Bei WoW jedoch kannst du sagen: Im Monat X haben Y-Millionen Spieler ihren Account weiter geführt. Das zeigt praktisch, dass diese Leute warscheinlich spielen. Wieviel ist nicht gesagtm aber sie werden keine 13€ für nichts bezahlen.

Man kann also getrost sagen, dass Leute auf kostenpflichtigen MMOs nur rumhacken, weil es die Möglichkeit gibt auf etwas rumzuhacken. Bei CS wäre es nicht die Spielerzahl, sondern, dass man Pixelmänchen tötet. Dass sie es auch im Fernsehen tun ist klar.
Wenn etwas z.B. in der Zeitung steht kannst du dir vllt vorstellen wie ein Ort, z.B. eines Verbrechens, ausgesehen hat. Wenn sie ihn aber im Fernsehen zeigen hast du den Ort real gesehen. Es ist nur ein Mittel um genau zu zeigen mit was man es da zu tun hat. Sie wollen also allen, die das Spiel nicht kennen, weiterhin zeigen, dass die Leute, obwohl es bei vielen nicht stimmt, ihr Privatleben gegen eine fiktive Welt eintauschen, bei der ältere Leute noch sagen, dass sowas ja auch beschissen aussieht (Meine Eltern tun es genauso, deshalb kenne ich das durchaus)

2. Kostenfalle
Das neben der Sucht das beste Druckbeispiel es anderen zu verbieten o.ä.

Nur verfälschen sie hier, allein schon wegen der Verbindung zur Sucht (siehe oben), die Ergebnisse sehr heftig.

Sie erklären Sucht+WoW=Kostenfalle
Dass dieser gedanke absolut behindert ist merken sie nicht. 
Klar muss man sagen, dass Leute, die wirklich ihr Privatleben aufgegeben haben für WoW, und man muss davon ausgehen, dass es sowas wirklich gibt, auch wenn es die ganz klare Midnerheit ist, in einer Kostenfalle sind. Da die Sucht aber den ersten Rang in der Beziehen hat, spielt die Kostenfalle eine nebensächliche Rolle. Außerdem ist der Ausdruck immernoch schlecht.
Ich würde jemanden, der wirklich zwanghaft spielt, nicht als Opfer einer kostenfalle sehen.

Er zahlt ja noch auf eigenen Wunsch. Selbst wenn dieser eigene Wille sehr heftig beeinflusst wird, würde er, wenn er kein Geld mehr hätte z.B., gezwungen aufzuhören.
Wenn du aber bei irgendeinem rechtkräftigen vertrag in einer Kostenfalle getappt bist, MUSST du zahlen. Ob du kannst oder nicht. Die scheren sich nicht darum ob du Geld hast oder nicht. Bei Blizzard sieht es weningstens so aus, dass der Betrag auch nicht soooo hoch ist, dass sie notfalls allein durch Zahlungsunfähigkeit gezwungen werden aufzuhören. 
Das wäre bei einer Kostenfalle nicht der Fall.

MFG


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (8. Februar 2010)

@Meneleus01

Danke, dass du das geschrieben hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber leider befürchte ich, dass es hier nicht gerade viele lesen können und es nur eine Handvoll Personen mitbekommt und auch versteht.


----------



## Noxiel (8. Februar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> *Das Internet ist die letzte Informationsquelle auf der Welt, auf der man unabhängige Informationen erhalten kann, die nicht von irgend jemandem (Regierung) manipuliert wurden.*


Und das ist deine Überzeugung? Wirklich?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Im Gegensatz zu dem hier oft wiedergekäutem Mantra "Das Fernsehen verblödet", ist es immer noch die Entscheidung des Individuums wie weit es sich darauf einlässt. Wer im Fernsehen wirklich nicht mehr kennt als Super Nanny etc pp, dem wird das Internet auch nicht helfen "intelligenter" zu bleiben, geschweige denn zu werden. Es ist ein Irrglaube, dass das Internet ehrlicher ist als unsere bekannten Print- und/oder audiovisuellen Medien. Im Gegenteil, wer sich erst eine Meinung bilden möchte, ist meiner Ansicht nach im Internet schlecht aufgehoben. Denn hier prallen Realität, Fiktion und Fantasie ungebremst aufeinander. Wer nicht weiß, dass es in Deutschland 16 Bundesländer gibt, wird irgendwann auch glauben, dass es 15 sind, wenn er es nur oft genug im Netz liest. 

Jeder kann immer und überall seine Meinung breit treten, völlig egal ob sie wissenschaftlich fundiert oder geschichtlich korrekt ist, solange er nur "gut" schreiben kann, wird es irgendwo Menschen geben, die es auch glauben. Diese Gefahr ist im Internet wesentlich größer, denn das Internet filtert nicht, es präsentiert einem schlicht.


----------



## Shubunki (8. Februar 2010)

Bei aller Nölerei sollte man aber nicht vergessen: Das Fernsehen bringt, was der Großteil der Bevölkerung sehen will. Das ist dies alte Beispiel mit DSDS: Keiner schaut sichs an, aber jeder weiß Bescheid!


----------



## Harokto (8. Februar 2010)

also dieses gehetze der medien gegen wow spieler erreicht aber aus meienr sicht eh langsam neue dimensionen .. in meiner klasse werd ich die ganze zeit runtergemacht weil ich wow spiel und ab und zu irgendwelche sahen die mir in wow passiert sind ( jemand hat sich extrem blöd verhalten oder so) als beispiel nehm
und wenn man dann versucht mit denen zu diskutieren das wow in erster linie ein spiel is ... udn sie selber rauchen  und ich vor allem den besten klassendurchschnitt hab mit nur einsen und zweien und das leute die von wow abhängig werden sowieso grenzdebil sind .. dann schaltet die eine hälftze ab und die andere  schreit auf einma los 
"das stimmt doch ga nich " " wow is voll das suchti spiel" " du laberst nur kacke " " du bist doch selber abhängig " 
und wehe ich versuche bei dme letzten satz zu argumentieren das ich wenn überhaupt nur gelegenheitszocker bin und selten über 4 stunden komm .. eig bin ich nur wenn ne halbe stunde online .. mach die rnd hero und geh wieder
manchma am wochenende das ich länger bleib wenn ich gute gelegenheiten hab irgendwo mitzukommen
aber das sind ja alles nur lügen und ich spinne und hab eh keine freunde 
UND WOLLEN DANN VON MIR ABSCHREIBEN


----------



## Racziel (8. Februar 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7uyAl2rU7s

Die Leute wollen immer wen auf dem sie rumhacken können. Dank der ''glorreichen'' Mediengeselschaft und ihrer Volksverhetzung sind wir nun die Leittragenden.
Computerspiele werden ja ohnehin momentan für jedes Fehlverhalten in der Geselschaft von Leuten unter 30 propagiert.


----------



## dragon1 (8. Februar 2010)

Racziel schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=Y7uyAl2rU7s
> 
> Die Leute wollen immer wen auf dem sie rumhacken können. Dank der ''glorreichen'' Mediengeselschaft und ihrer Volksverhetzung sind wir nun die Leittragenden.
> Computerspiele werden ja ohnehin momentan für jedes Fehlverhalten in der Geselschaft von Leuten unter 30 propagiert.



ahhh danke, das thema hier ist zwar 1000 mal durchgekaut und langweilig, aber das lied ist toll. Jetzt hab ich wieder was zu tun


----------



## Chmas (8. Februar 2010)

Mir ist relativ egal was die "Medien" von meinen Hobbys halten von mir aus können sie 24h/7Tage in der Woche nur solche Sendungen zeigen wo sie gegen WoW aufrufen,(und so weit ich weiß ist Deutschland ein freies Land wo man seine Freizeit noch selbst gestalten kann). Werde auch nicht mit dem Fußball spielen und Fallschirmspringen aufhören nur weil das Verletzungsrisiko zu groß ist und es irgend wann mal in der Öffentlichkeit verpönnt ist. Habe auch nichts gegen Leute die Kickboxen betreiben selbst wenn ich es etwas dumm finde sich nur aus Spass gegenseitig die Fresse einzuschlagen^^.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (8. Februar 2010)

Empedokles schrieb:


> Ansonsten habe ich mal das Gerücht gehört, daß man mit einer BLÖD-Zeitung auf dem Armaturenbrett sogar straffrei auf Behindertenplätzen parken kann. Angeblich sollen nachsichtige Politessen das lesen der BLÖD-Zeitung als geistige Behinderung anerkennen. Weiß da jemand was genaueres?







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der war gut ... ich kriege einen Lachanfall .... made my Evening. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (8. Februar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Diese "Hetze" gegen gamer jeder Art, mag vielleicht auch etwas damit zu tun haben, das die Spieleindustrie und gerade das INTERNET Unmengen an Alternativen bietet, Inhalte aus dem Fernsehen zu schauen, aber das ist nicht der springende Punkt.
> 
> Es wäre jetzt unmöglich den springenden Punkt ausführlich zu erklären, aber ich versuche es mal. kurz gesagt: Wir verblöden. Deutschland verblödet, die Welt verblödet, zumindest die Westliche Welt. Schleichend, lautlos und ohne das es jemand bemerkt. Angefächert durch die Medien, Propaganda von diversen Aktionen und vieles mehr. Das ist der alte Trick der Reichen und Mächtigen, es war immer so, wie lange es so sein wird weiss ich nicht.
> 
> ...



Sehr guter Text; Stimme ich mal vollends zu.


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (8. Februar 2010)

@Noxiel

Ok, vielleicht ist dieser Satz falsch formuliert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Mir ging es hauptsächlich um die Aussage, dass die Regierung das Volk so "dumm" wie möglich halten will und es so die Medien so manipuliert, wie es ihre Mittel zulassen. 

Edit: Mir fällt grad das Buch "Farm der Tiere" von Orwell ein. Die Schweine haben dort auch die anderen Tiere so beeinflusst, das sie machen konnten was sie wollen. Egal was sie gemacht haben, immer haben sie einen Sündenbock dafür gefunden. Ich weiss nicht mehr genau wie es ablief, aber es ging auf jedenfall in diese Richtung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ukmâsmú (8. Februar 2010)

ich würd des au net verallgemeinern das fernsehn so bitterböse ist.
Klar rennen aus (zu 90% privatsenedern) der abschaum der Gesellschaft rum der sich in irgendwelchen billigen casting oder realityshows zum vollaffen machen, nur damit se ins fernsehn kommen, aber es gibt acuh informative Sachen im Fernseh. Andererseits gibts im internet auch übelst den scheiß. Auch wenn du glaubst ne sichere quelle zu haben, für die naiven ist das Wikipedia 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , dann stimmt das noch lange net was da steht. Das internet bietet eine todesfülle an information die sich an der einen stelle finden lassen und an der nächsten wieder wiederlegt ( ja das kennen wir schon von dem diggen buch was die komische kreuztragende MIMIMIMI-Fraktion ließt).

einfach net alles ernst nehmen was im internet steht oder was im TV gesendet wird...


----------



## Pennsylvania (8. Februar 2010)

Ja die Medien brauchen jetzt, wo sie bei "Killerspielen" versagt haben, nen anderen Sünder...

Ich hab die Sendung gestern auch gesehen und war echt ziemlich überrascht, das sie (wenn auch nur sehr kleine) Ausschnitte von WoW gezeigt haben.

Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht, was sich die Sender davon versprechen... Das hörte sich gestern so an, dass wenn man sowas spielt gleich 1000 Euro Schulden hätte oder gleich süchtig davon wäre.

Naja sollen sie machen...

mfg


----------



## Allystix (8. Februar 2010)

Ich persönlich werde nur in einigen seltenen Fällen auf Sucht oder Derartiges angesprochen. Und an den, der geschrieben hat das sein Sohn Sexorgien anguckt und er nur Trickfilme: Da hast du voll ins Schwarze getroffen *pwned*

Ach ja noch ne frage die nicht zum Thema passt aber ich muss sie stellen: Was ist "Faceroll"?


----------



## Fedaykin (8. Februar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Und das ist deine Überzeugung? Wirklich?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




DANKE....wirklich!

Ein großes dickes DANKE für diesen Absatz.

Dies ist wirklich der beste Post den ich seit Monaten in diesem Forum gelesen habe.


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (8. Februar 2010)

Allystix schrieb:


> Ach ja noch ne frage die nicht zum Thema passt aber ich muss sie stellen: Was ist "Faceroll"?




Damit ist gemeint, dass man nur mit dem Gesicht über die Tastatur rollen muss, um gut zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bannogk (8. Februar 2010)

Bild Zeitung verblödet die Menschen? RTL verblödet die Menschen? Wenn ich mir so manche Texte im WoW-Chat ansehe könnte man meinen WoW verblödet die Menschen.
Aber: schreibt jemand sinnfreie Texte im Gruppenchannel weil er WoW spielt oder Bild liest oder RTL schaut??? Oder ist derjenige schon von jeher nicht der Hellste? Das ist genauso müßig zu klären, wie die berühmte Frage ob das Huhn oder das Ei zuerst da war. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wichtig ist doch nur das Hirn zu benutzen, nicht alles zu glauben und einfach mal selbst zu überlegen was stimmen kann und was nicht und Dinge zu hinterfragen. Egal wo es geschrieben, gesagt oder sonstwie veröffentlicht wurde. Das gilt natürlich noch mehr bei Informationen aus dem Internet. Hier kann ja nun wirklich jeder von sich geben was er will und man weiß nichts über den Hintergrund des Verfassers. Höre ich etwas aus dem Munde eines Politikers, weiß ich, dass er bestimmt nur meine Stimme will und interpretiere vor diesem Hintergrund seine Aussage.
Wenn ich nach einem 10 Stunden-Tag von meinem Job als Professor für Marketing nach Hause komme, will ich halt auch nur noch abschalten, logge mich in WoW ein oder hör mir Bohlens blöde Sprüche an. Deshalb verblöde ich nicht.

So, nu ist Feierabend. Ich schmeiß WoW an, laß nebenbei DSDS laufen und wenn ich Glück hab, hat der Kioskbesitzer meines Vertrauens noch ne Bild für mich, die ich neben den Rechner legen kann.
Morgen schalt ich dann mein Hirn wieder an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So long
Bannogk


----------



## Shaila (8. Februar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Und das ist deine Überzeugung? Wirklich?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja, es ist meine überzeugung. Natürlich darf man auch im Internet nicht alles glauben, was einem vor die Nase gesetzt wird. Das ist beim Fernsehen so (oder sollte zumindest so sein) und das ist auch beim Internet so. Ich habe auch nicht behauptet, das das Internet nicht dafür genutzt wird, um gezielt Propaganda für diverse Aktionen zu führen, da so ziemlich alles im Netz möglich ist.

Natürlich gibt es Pressefreiheit und den ganzen Kram, auch das will ich nicht bestreiten. Es geht mir viel mehr um die *INHALTE*. Sag mir doch mal, welche positiven Inhalte das Fernsehen hat. geschätzte 95% der gezeigten Inhalte zielen auf eine einzige Sache ab: Volksverblödung. Und von dieser verblödung bleiben auch scheinbar seriöse Sendung wie z.B. Stern TV etc. nicht verschont. Denn auch da wird in regelmäßigen Abständen über dramatische Trennungen von irgendwelchen Prominenten erzählt oder wie irgend ein Drogensüchtling Extremfall irgendwo scheiße gebaut hat.

*ERNSTHAFTE* Themen, die alle Menschen betreffen, findet man GANZ selten im Fernsehen. Und wenn überhaupt im Nachtprogramm. Und auch da, macht das falsche Wissen KEINEN Halt. Ich erinnere mich an einen Experten, der uns erklärt hat, was WoW denn für ein Spiel ist. Wie weit soll man einem Fernsehen trauen, das solche Leute als Experten hinstellt ?

Im Internet kann man viele verschiedene Seiten eines problems betrachten und am Ende selber entscheiden, was man für das Richtige hält. Im Fernsehen sieht man meistens nur einen Blickpunkt des Problems. Zudem sind die Probleme meist lächerliche Probleme, weil es Einzelfälle sind.

Bitte, nenne mir einen anderen Grund für die immer größere Überwachung. Wieso sind die Politiker so immens daran interessiert das Netz stärker zu kontrollieren. Und wieso werden im selben Moment, jene, die das Internet intensiv nutzen ins Lächerliche gezogen ? Wieso sehe ich hier keinen Zufall ?


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (8. Februar 2010)

@Banngok

Genau! Man muss einfach nur kritisch sein, Aussagen hinterfragen und eine eigene Meinung von der Sache bilden. Wenn jeder kritisch ist verblödet auch die Gesellschaft nicht, so einfach ist das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber das ist meine Meinung und mir ist es egal, wer alles ähnlich denkt und wer nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vertil (8. Februar 2010)

Ich gucke auch fast kein TV mehr, weil fast nur noch Sendungen, wie "Bauer sucht Frau", "Supernanny" oder "Mitten im Leben" kommen.
Wer nicht merkt, dass diese Sendungen gestellt sind und nichts mit dem wahren Leben zu tun haben, der muss schon sehr abgestumpft sein.
Aber auch Sendungen, die den Leuten eigentlich Bildung vermitteln sollten, wie z.B, Welt der Wunder oder Galileo haben deutlich an Niveau verloren. Galileo war mal ein intereassantes Magazin, dass viele Bereiche thematisiert hat. Heute geht es nur noch ums Essen: Wer hat dem größten Burger, Wer macht die größte Pizza, Was ist das ekligste Essen ...
Aus diesen Gründen schaue ich nur noch selten TV und verbringe meine Zeit lieber mit einem Computerspiel, bei dem man mit Freunden gemeinsam Herausforderungen bewältigen kann, die für Einzelne unmöglich wären. WoW ist nicht nur sinnloses Draufgehaue, man muss sich konzentrieren, wenn man etwas erreichen will, man muss Teamfähig sein, man muss die Bosstaktiken kennen und und und.
WoW ist für mich die deutlich bessere Alternative seine Freizeit zu Hause zu verbringen, als das Fernsehen.


----------



## Noxiel (8. Februar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Sag mir doch mal, welche positiven Inhalte das Fernsehen hat. geschätzte 95% der gezeigten Inhalte zielen auf eine einzige Sache ab: Volksverblödung. Und von dieser verblödung bleiben auch scheinbar seriöse Sendung wie z.B. Stern TV etc. nicht verschont. Denn auch da wird in regelmäßigen Abständen über dramatische Trennungen von irgendwelchen Prominenten erzählt oder wie irgend ein Drogensüchtling Extremfall irgendwo scheiße gebaut hat.



Politdiskussionen, Kunst- und Kultursendungen, Wissens- und Wirtschaftsdokumentationen. Das Fernsehen ist so voll von wertvollen und gut aufbereiteten Inhalten, dass es mich verwundert, dass Dir selbst keine einfallen. Vermutlich weil du sie nicht konsumierst. Das du im übrigen Stern TV als Paradebeispiel einer seriösen Sendung präsentierst, sagt da schon viel aus. Nicht das das Format albern oder unseriös wäre, aber es gibt wesentlich besser Beispiele um wertvolles Fernsehen zu demonstrieren.

Arte, Phoenix, 3sat, ARD, ZDF, viele der Dritten Programme, selbst auf den Privatsendern ist gute und nahrhafte Unterhaltung zu finden. 






Meneleus01 schrieb:


> *ERNSTHAFTE* Themen, die alle Menschen betreffen, findet man GANZ selten im Fernsehen. Und wenn überhaupt im Nachtprogramm. Und auch da, macht das falsche Wissen KEINEN Halt. Ich erinnere mich an einen Experten, der uns erklärt hat, was WoW denn für ein Spiel ist. Wie weit soll man einem Fernsehen trauen, das solche Leute als Experten hinstellt ?



Was für ernsthafte Themen interessieren denn *alle* Menschen? Womit du im übrigen auch sehr hoch greifst. Nicht jeder interessiert sich für Politik oder Wissenschaft, trotzdem sind das ernsthafte Themen, die auch im Fernsehen behandelt werden. Dass WoW wohl sicher kein Thema ist, dass alle Menschen interessiert, sollte selbst im Buffed Forum einleuchten. Und wenn du dem Mann im Flimmerkasten alles abkaufst was er sagt, dann glaubst du auch jedes geschriebene Wort im Internet. Das spricht weder gegen die Fernsehlandschaft noch für das Internet. 




Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Im Internet kann man viele verschiedene Seiten eines problems betrachten und am Ende selber entscheiden, was man für das Richtige hält. Im Fernsehen sieht man meistens nur einen Blickpunkt des Problems. Zudem sind die Probleme meist lächerliche Probleme, weil es Einzelfälle sind.



Lächerliche Probleme, die nur Einzelfälle behandeln? Da musst du mir eines nennen, da fällt mir nix zu ein. Und bitte komm' mir jetzt nicht ausschließlich mit WoW, dass ist nun wirklich kein Problem, sondern eine Modeerscheinung. 




Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Bitte, nenne mir einen anderen Grund für die immer größere Überwachung. Wieso sind die Politiker so immens daran interessiert das Netz stärker zu kontrollieren. Und wieso werden im selben Moment, jene, die das Internet intensiv nutzen ins Lächerliche gezogen ? Wieso sehe ich hier keinen Zufall ?


Ohje, jetzt verlassen wir aber langsam den Bereich des Threads, denn ich noch themenbezogen nennen könnte.

Die Einschätzung, dass die gesamte Internetgemeinschaft ins Lächerliche gezogen wird, nur weil sie das Medium intensiv nutzt, kann ich nicht teilen. Das WoW ein Suchtpotenzial wie Alkohol und Zigaretten besitzt und es harmloser daherkommt als eben genannte Suchtmittel, ist für mich ein Fakt und kein Medienmonster, dass künstlich aufgebläht wird. Die fehlende Selbstreflexion der WoW-Community beunruhigt mich da viel mehr. Anstatt sich ernsthaft mit der Thematik auseinanderzusetzen und mögliche Gefahren aus WoW zu akzeptieren und zu diskutieren, wird plump auf die andere Seite geschimpft, was "Euch" im Grunde keinen Deut besser mach als "Jene" die ihr als voreingenommen kritisiert.





Nicht jeder WoW-Spieler wird süchtig nach dem Spiel, aber jedes Spiel kann süchtig machen.


----------



## Grushdak (8. Februar 2010)

Meneleus01

imo

Gut, daß ich Deine Auffassung/Probleme absolut nicht teile.
Du musst ja ganz schön pessimistisch durch Leben wandeln, bei Deiner Einstellung, 
die auch noch bestückt ist mit Widersprüchen.

Streng Dich mal wieder an und werde Optimist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt genug Gutes zu jeder Zeit (natürlich auch Ungutes), man muss nur die Augen aufmachen.^^


----------



## Shaila (8. Februar 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Meneleus01
> 
> imo
> 
> ...



Okay, diese Antwort finde ich wirklich lustig. Sehe ich es richtig, das du anhand eines Kommentars beurteilen willst, das ich ein Pessimist bin ? Ist man bei dir immer ein Pessimist, wenn man eine Meinung vertritt, die nicht unbedingt positiv ist ? Sehr interessant. Ich sage es mal so: Lieber auch mal kritisch denken, als durchs Leben zu laufen und sich jeden Tag zu sagen, "die Welt ist doch so schön und toll und alles ist mir egal solange es mir gut geht".

Kritisch denken =/= pessimistisch denken.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (8. Februar 2010)

Ich könnte jetzt etwas überspitzt sagen, Meneleus liegt nah an einer möglichen Wahrheit; Deshalb wird er jetzt auch kritisiert. ... denn Diskussion würde ich das schon fast nicht mehr nennen ..


----------



## Nurmengard (8. Februar 2010)

Jo, wenn man bedenkt was fürn Dünnpfiff (geistiger Natur) so im Fernsehn läuft, wie z.B. BIG Brother^^
Und andere Dinge wie Zigaretten können jemanden auch töten, da kommt nich gerade viel im TV xD

Gruß


----------



## Cyfedias (8. Februar 2010)

der TE klingt iwie nach dem kameraden da---> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
obwohl ich ihm teilweise recht geb, find ich aber nicht das dieses thema so aufgeblasen werden sollte...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


computerspiele sind genau das selbe wie TV...nämlich unterhaltung wer nur spielt gehts wie dem der nur fernseh guggt...
also sucht euch n hobby und ne frau (oder mann^^) und tut net so als würdet ihr unterdrückt oder verfolgt werden^^


----------



## Shaila (8. Februar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Politdiskussionen, Kunst- und Kultursendungen, Wissens- und Wirtschaftsdokumentationen. Das Fernsehen ist so voll von wertvollen und gut aufbereiteten Inhalten, dass es mich verwundert, dass Dir selbst keine einfallen. Vermutlich weil du sie nicht konsumierst. Das du im übrigen Stern TV als Paradebeispiel einer seriösen Sendung präsentierst, sagt da schon viel aus. Nicht das das Format albern oder unseriös wäre, aber es gibt wesentlich besser Beispiele um wertvolles Fernsehen zu demonstrieren.
> 
> Arte, Phoenix, 3sat, ARD, ZDF, viele der Dritten Programme, selbst auf den Privatsendern ist gute und nahrhafte Unterhaltung zu finden.



Ich habe doch bereits erwähnt, das ich so etwas nicht bestreiten möchte. Allerdings kann der Inhalt in solchen Sendungen noch so gut und anschaulich verpackt sein, wenn er sinnlos ist, ist er sinnlos. Von den angesprochenen Sendungen sind vielleicht eine Hand voll wirklich interessant. Diese Hand voll laufen dann aber noch auf Sendern wie 3sat etc. die vergleichsweise wenig geschaut werden. Soll heißen, der Inhalt dieser Sendungen wird nie diejenigen erreichen, die es erreichen soll.

Und auf Sendungen wie Galilleo, wo veranschaulicht wird, unter wie viel Gewicht Wasser ein Auto zusammengepresst wird, oder eine Dokumentation über Killerspiele, die mit dramatischer Musik hinterlegt ist, will ich erst garnicht weiter eingehen. Diese Sendungen laufen nämlich komischerweise genau auf den Sendern, die die breite Bevölkerung schaut.






Noxiel schrieb:


> Was für ernsthafte Themen interessieren denn *alle* Menschen? Womit du im übrigen auch sehr hoch greifst. Nicht jeder interessiert sich für Politik oder Wissenschaft, trotzdem sind das ernsthafte Themen, die auch im Fernsehen behandelt werden. Dass WoW wohl sicher kein Thema ist, dass alle Menschen interessiert, sollte selbst im Buffed Forum einleuchten. Und wenn du dem Mann im Flimmerkasten alles abkaufst was er sagt, dann glaubst du auch jedes geschriebene Wort im Internet. Das spricht weder gegen die Fernsehlandschaft noch für das Internet.



Einfache Antwort: Es gibt keine ernsthafte Themen, die jeden Menschen interessieren. Es gibt nie ein Thema, was jeden Menschen interessiert. Nagut, vielleicht Sex 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Du sagst, ich greife hier sehr hoch, da sich so wenige für Politik interessieren. Das ist Teil des Problems, das ich anspreche. Die Politiker wollen garnicht, das sich irgendjemand interessiert. Wozu auch. Partein sind auch nur sowas wie "Firmen" die sich nicht wirklich um die Bevölkerung scheren, sondern um das Geld.

Ja, das Geld. Jemand sagte einmal: Gebt mir die Währung eines Landes und es ist mir egal, wer es regiert. Denn das Geld steht in der Welt an oberster Stelle, der Mensch hat sich in gewisser Masen selbst versklavt, durch das Geld. Das hört sich jetzt im ersten moment nach totalem Schwachsinn an, aber wenn man das konsequent zu Ende denkt, führt alles immer wieder auf das Geld zurück.







Noxiel schrieb:


> Lächerliche Probleme, die nur Einzelfälle behandeln? Da musst du mir eines nennen, da fällt mir nix zu ein. Und bitte komm' mir jetzt nicht ausschließlich mit WoW, dass ist nun wirklich kein Problem, sondern eine Modeerscheinung.




Eine Entführung, von irgend einem kleinen Mädchen zum Beispiel. Sowas wird teils Wochen in den Medien breitgetreten. Das in großen Städten am laufenden Band Menschen entführt und getötet werden spielt keine Rolle. Oder ein Flugzeugabsturz, sowas wird auch tagelang breitgetreten und am Ende haben sich 10.000 Leute gemeldet, die um ein haar dem Todesflieger entkommen sind...






Noxiel schrieb:


> Ohje, jetzt verlassen wir aber langsam den Bereich des Threads, denn ich noch themenbezogen nennen könnte.
> 
> Die Einschätzung, dass die gesamte Internetgemeinschaft ins Lächerliche gezogen wird, nur weil sie das Medium intensiv nutzt, kann ich nicht teilen. Das WoW ein Suchtpotenzial wie Alkohol und Zigaretten besitzt und es harmloser daherkommt als eben genannte Suchtmittel, ist für mich ein Fakt und kein Medienmonster, dass künstlich aufgebläht wird. Die fehlende Selbstreflexion der WoW-Community beunruhigt mich da viel mehr. Anstatt sich ernsthaft mit der Thematik auseinanderzusetzen und mögliche Gefahren aus WoW zu akzeptieren und zu diskutieren, wird plump auf die andere Seite geschimpft, was "Euch" im Grunde keinen Deut besser mach als "Jene" die ihr als voreingenommen kritisiert.
> 
> ...



Nein, wir verlassen nicht den Themenbereich, da es einfach nur zusammenhängt. Klar macht WoW süchtig. Es kann so ziemlich alles im Leben süchtig machen: Liebe, Pc Spiele, Feiern, Drogen, einfach Alles. Das Einschimpfen auf die andere Seite hat auch NICHTS, aber auch GARNICHTS mit "Selbstreflexion" zu tun, sondern mit Frust.

Denn, wenn man einen Rocker als Hopper bezeichnet würde der das sicher auch nicht toll finden. Und wenn man ein WoW als Ego - Shooter und blutiges Gemetzel darstellt und die gesamte Spielerschaft als potentielle Suchtopfer abstempelt, dann sind es nicht die WoW Spieler die in Schubladen denken, dann sind es die Medien. Und die Medien wissen das. Genau so wie es die Politiker wissen, aber das spielt hierbei keine Rolle.


----------



## MrGimbel (8. Februar 2010)

Ohne jetzt den ganzen Thread gelesen zu haben....

Eins fällt mir immer auf, wenn ich auf Spieleseiten unterwegs bin und dort in Foren lese. Und zwar das fast vollständige Fehlen der Fähigkeit zur Selbstreflexion. Es wird fast immer eine Art Wagenburgmentalität zur Schau getragen: "Die gegen uns" 
Und natürlich sind die anderen grundsätzlich ahnungslos. Das bietet einen wunderbaren Nährboden für allerlei Verschwörungstheorien, die im Internetzeitalter Hochkonjunktur haben. Zu glauben, das Internet böte die Möglichkeit, sich *leicht* verlässliche Informationen zu irgendeinem Thema zu beschaffen, liegt fundamental falsch. Das einzige was leicht im Internet zu finden ist, sind Informationen, die die eigene Position unterstützen.

Und die Kritik an den klassischen Medien, die hier einige anbringen, zeigt schlicht und einfach nur, dass diese Leute keinerlei Medienkompetenz besitzen. 
Ein Makel, der, wie oben erwähnt, im Internet, je nach Standpunkt, nicht weiter tragisch oder fatal ist. Nicht weiter tragisch, wenn ich nur Bestätigung suche, fatal, wenn ich wirklich auf Informationen angewiesen bin.


----------



## Grushdak (8. Februar 2010)

Meneleus,

sry, das war von mir vielleicht etwas weit ausgeholt.
Natürlich kann ich anhand Deines Posts nicht Deine Lebenseinstellung beurteilen.

Nur kam Dein Beitrag vorhin für mich teilweise doch recht negativ rüber. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe das zur sehr auf mich reflektiert.
Früher habe ich auch viele Sachen in erster Linie nur negativ beurteilt -
habe das Positive nicht gesehen oder nicht sehen wollen.

Heute versuche ich es genau andersrum.
Und ich betrachte auch noch so Manches skeptisch/kritisch, aber ohne, daß das schon die feste endgültige Meinung ist -
mit Ausnahmen. ^^

greetz & gn8


----------



## DiemoX (8. Februar 2010)

Cyfedias schrieb:


> der TE klingt iwie nach dem kameraden da--->
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Geschmacklos, und falls es lustig sein sollte... not.


Mal zum TE:

Computer verblödet, Tv verblödet. Wenn ich mir mal das Programm anschaue... Cindy aus Marzahn? Omg. BIG BROTHER? Es gibt so viele Möglichkeiten sein Gehirn per Medien wegzublasen, und WoW ist an allem Schuld, naja. War ja damals das gleiche mit Den Amokläufen, da war Cs der Schuldige. Aber Politiker brauchen ja etwas, was sie als Grund aufführen können. Lächerlich.


----------



## MrGimbel (8. Februar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ich habe doch bereits erwähnt, das ich so etwas nicht bestreiten möchte. Allerdings kann der Inhalt in solchen Sendungen noch so gut und anschaulich verpackt sein, wenn er sinnlos ist, ist er sinnlos. Von den angesprochenen Sendungen sind vielleicht eine Hand voll wirklich interessant. Diese Hand voll laufen dann aber noch auf Sendern wie 3sat etc. die vergleichsweise wenig geschaut werden. Soll heißen, der Inhalt dieser Sendungen wird nie diejenigen erreichen, die es erreichen soll.
> 
> Und auf Sendungen wie Galilleo, wo veranschaulicht wird, unter wieviel Gewicht Wasser ein Auto zusammengepresst wird, oder eine Dokumentation über Killerspiele, die mit dramatischer Musik hinterlegt ist, will ich erst garnicht weiter eingehen. Diese Sendungen laufen nämlich komischerweise genau auf den Sendern, die die breite Bevölkerung schaut.



Und wem willst du dafür die Schuld geben? Der politischen Elite, die sich ein Volk von Vollidioten heranzüchten möchte? Dass Sendungen wie Scobel nicht nachmittags auf Pro7 laufen, liegt doch schlicht daran, dass ein Großteil der Konsumenten eher leichte Kost und Zerstreuung sucht und keine Informationen oder ausgiebig diskutierte Themenkomplexe. Das ist auch der Grund, warum ich niemals gegen die GEZ wettern würde, es gibt einfach Bereiche, die demokratischen Prozessen (im Falle von TV-Sendern: Abstimmung über die Quote ergo Geld) entzogen werden müssen.


----------



## Shaila (8. Februar 2010)

MrGimbel schrieb:


> Und wem willst du dafür die Schuld geben? Der politischen Elite, die sich ein Volk von Vollidioten heranzüchten möchte? Das Sendungen wie Scobel nicht nachmittags auf Pro7 laufen, liegt doch schlicht daran, dass ein Großteil der Konsumenten eher leichte Kost und Zerstreuung sucht und keine Informationen oder ausgiebig diskutierte Themenkomplexe. Das ist auch der Grund, warum ich niemals gegen die GEZ wettern würde, es gibt einfach Bereiche, die demokratischen Prozessen (im Falle von TV-Sendern: Abstimmung über die Quote ergo Geld) entzogen werden müssen.



Das jüngere Leute, sich nicht dafür interessieren, wenn da ein paar alte Männer mit grauen Haaren in einem Stuhlkreis sitzend über Hartz 4 diskutieren und fachsimpeln, ist mir auch klar. Ich will ja auch nicht sagen, das jetzt nurnoch höchst niveauvolle und anspruchsvolle Wissenssendungen laufen sollten.

Allerdings kann man Unterhaltung auch sehr gut anderst erreichen, als durch diesen Mist, der zurzeit som im Fernsehen läuft. Was soll denn aus einer Jugend werden, die sich jeden Tag so Sendungen wie Hot or Not und "3 Bewerber und ein Job" oder big Brother" anschauen ? Ich sag es dir: Oberflächlige, engstirnige, einzig und allein leistungsorientierte und geistig verarmte Krüppel, die irgendwo an der Wirtschaftsfront verheizt werden.


----------



## Noxiel (8. Februar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ich habe doch bereits erwähnt, das ich so etwas nicht bestreiten möchte. Allerdings kann der Inhalt in solchen Sendungen noch so gut und anschaulich verpackt sein, wenn er sinnlos ist, ist er sinnlos. Von den angesprochenen Sendungen sind vielleicht eine Hand voll wirklich interessant. Diese Hand voll laufen dann aber noch auf Sendern wie 3sat etc. die vergleichsweise wenig geschaut werden. Soll heißen, der Inhalt dieser Sendungen wird nie diejenigen erreichen, die es erreichen soll.



Ich verstehe nicht wieso der Inhalt dieser Sendungen sinnlos sein soll? Und es ist doch letztendlich nicht die Schuld der Sendeanstalten, dass der Durchschnittsdeutsche möglicherweise lieber Bauer sucht Frau schaut als die Sendung zum aktuellen Politikgeschehen. Wenn du also jemanden anklagen möchtest, dann deinen Nachbarn links und rechts von Dir, die, obwohl das Angebot breit gefächert und jederzeit abrufbar ist, sich nur für seichte Unterhaltung interessieren und auch nichts tun um das zu ändern. Und dich selbst musst du auch fragen ob du dich von dieser Vergnügungsgesellschaft abhebst. Und allein mit "auf den Fernseher verzichten" ist es in diesem Fall nicht getan. 


Das Argument, dass der Inhalt der Sendungen nicht diejenigen erreicht, die er erreichen soll, ist nicht nachvollziehbar. Und auch nicht ausreichend von Dir dargelegt. Du sagst, nur weil eine Sendung auf z.B. 3sat läuft, schaut sie niemand, weil die Leute nur Pro7 und RTL2 kennen? Das ist doch etwas fadenscheinig argumentiert. 



Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Und auf Sendungen wie Galilleo, wo veranschaulicht wird, unter wieviel Gewicht Wasser ein Auto zusammengepresst wird, oder eine Dokumentation über Killerspiele, die mit dramatischer Musik hinterlegt ist, will ich erst garnicht weiter eingehen. Diese Sendungen laufen nämlich komischerweise genau auf den Sendern, die die breite Bevölkerung schaut.



Und wieder stellt sich die Frage, ist das die Schuld der Sendeanstalten oder die der Bürger, die sich stumpf vor die Kiste hocken und soetwas auch sehen möchten? Du kritisiert einen Umstand an der dt. Fernsehlandschaft und zäumst dabei das Pferd von hinten auf. Die schlechten Programme sind das Resultat und nicht die Ursache der Gesellschaft. 







Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Einfache Antwort: Es gibt keine ernsthafte Themen, die jeden Menschen interessieren. Es gibt nie ein Thema, was jeden Menschen interessiert. nagut, vielleicht Sex
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich will auf diesen Absatz garnicht weiter eingehen. Eine Frage hätte ich jedoch an Dich. Wie alt bist du? Völlig wertfrei, einfach nur als Frage um besser einschätzen zu können, wie solche Sätze zustande kommen.  




Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ja, das Geld. jemand sagte einmal: Gebt mir die Währung eines Landes und es ist mir egal, wer es regiert. Denn das Geld steht in der Welt an oberster Stelle, der Mensch hat sich in gewisser Masen selbst versklavt, durch das Geld. Das hört sich jetzt im ersten moment nach totalem Schwachsinn an, aber wenn man das konsequent zu Ende denkt, führt alles immer wieder auf das Geld zurück.



Ist auch Schwachsinn. Ein häufig verwandtes Prinzip: Auf komplexe Fragen, vermeintlich einfache Antworten liefern. So einfach lässt sich das Wirken in der Welt nicht auf "Geld" herunterbrechen. 





Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Nein, wir verlassen nicht den Themenbereich, da es einfach nur zusammenhängt. Klar macht WoW süchtig. Es kann so ziemlich alles im Leben süchtig machen: Liebe, Pc Spiele, Feiern, Drogen, einfach Alles. Das Einschimpfen auf die andere Seite hat auch NICHTS, aber auch GARNICHTS mit "selbstreflexion" zu tun, sondern mit Frust.



Ja, was ich auch gesagt habe. Anstatt sich mit den Punkten auseinander zu setzen, sucht man nach jedem Schnipsel in den Medien, in denen vermeintlich unsachlich geurteilt wird und sofort blendet man mögliche Wahrheiten aus und echauffiert sich erstmal wieder über die Gegenseite. 




Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Denn, wenn man einen Rocker als Hopper bezeichnet würde der das sicher auch nicht toll finden. Und wenn man ein WoW als Ego - Shooter und blutiges gemetzel darstellt und die gesamte Spielerschaft als potentielle Suchtopfer abstempelt, dann sind es nicht die WoW Spieler die in Schubladen denken, dann sind es die Medien. Und die Medien wissen das. Genau so wie es die Politiker wissen, aber das spielt hierbei keine Rolle.



Es sind nicht *die* Medien. Es sind auch nicht *die* Medien die einzig und ausschließlich Schund im Fernsehen bringen. Merkst du nicht, wie du genau die selben Stereotypen bedienst, über die du dich so aufregst? Was macht deine Argumente also besser als die der Gegenseite? 






Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Das jüngere Leute, sich nicht dafür interessieren, wenn da ein paar alte Männer mit grauen Haaren in einem Stuhlkreis sitzend über Hartz 4 diskutieren und fachsimpeln, ist mir auch klar. Ich will ja auch nicht sagen, das jetzt nurnoch höchst niveauvolle und anspruchsvolle Wissenssendungen laufen sollten.



Und warum ist das so? Weil im Fernsehen BigBrother kommt kann nicht der Grund sein. Du gibst die Schuld den Medien und vergisst, dass das Angebot von der Nachfrage bestimmt wird. Die ganzen Öffentlich-Rechtlichen werden von den GEZ Gebühren bezahlt und erfüllen dafür den Bildungsauftrag der BRD. Es ist gesetzlich verankert, dass die Allgemeinheit ein Anrecht auf objektive Berichterstattung und Information hat. Das der durchschnittliche BILD-Leser lieber gegen die Gebühren wettert, anstatt sich ein bisschen Bildungsfernsehen zu Gemütze zu führen, kann da nicht Schuld der Regierung sein.



Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Allerdings kann man Unterhaltung auch sehr gut anderst erreichen, als durch diesen Mist, der zurzeit som im Fernsehen läuft. Was soll denn aus einer Jugend werden, die sich jeden Tag so Sendungen wie Hot or Not und "3 Bewerber und ein Job" oder big Brother" anschauen ? Ich sag es dir: Oberflächlige, engstirnige, einzig und allein leistungsorientierte und geistig verarmte Krüppel, die irgendwo an der Wirtschaftsfront verheizt werden.



Wie gesagt, die Programmvielfalt ist da. Das sie nicht genutzt wird, kannst du niemandem außer Dir und allen zur Last legen, die nur die Privaten schauen und sich vom seichten Programm berieseln lassen. Das Volk verdummt, sehr richtig, aber es ist selbst dran schuld und soll sich dann auch bitte nicht beschweren, wenn es von einer kleinen, aber gut ausgebildeten Elite regiert wird. 

Ich indes zähle mich zum Bildungsbürger, bin politisch interessiert, lese mindestens zwei Tageszeitungen am Tag, schaue regelmäßig Nachrichten und verfolge das Weltgeschehen sowohl über das Internet als auch über das Fernsehen.


----------



## MrGimbel (8. Februar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Das jüngere Leute, sich nicht dafür interessieren, wenn da ein paar alte Männer mit grauen Haaren in einem Stuhlkreis sitzend über Hartz 4 diskutieren und fachsimpeln, ist mir auch klar. Ich will ja auch nicht sagen, das jetzt nurnoch höchst niveauvolle und anspruchsvolle Wissenssendungen laufen sollten.
> 
> Allerdings kann man Unterhaltung auch sehr gut anderst erreichen, als durch diesen Mist, der zurzeit som im Fernsehen läuft. Was soll denn aus einer Jugend werden, die sich jeden Tag so Sendungen wie Hot or Not und "3 Bewerber und ein Job" oder big Brother" anschauen ? Ich sag es dir: Oberflächlige, engstirnige, einzig und allein leistungsorientierte und geistig verarmte Krüppel, die irgendwo an der Wirtschaftsfront verheizt werden.



Naja, ich wäre für Ganztagsschulen, alleine schon deshalb, weil viele Eltern, nicht mal befähigt wären, einen Hund zu erziehen, geschweige denn ein Kind.
Fairerweise muss man natürlich sagen, dass das gängige Schulsystem (von 8:00 bis 13:00) noch aus der "guten alten Zeit" stammt, wo Mama das Haus hütet und Papa die Kohle ranschafft. Da ist es natürlich schlecht, wenn die Kinder zuviel Zeit "unkontrolliert" verbringen können.


----------



## Xorle (8. Februar 2010)

@Meneleus01

Vollkommen richtig ist deine Einstellung Inhalte und Formate kritisch zu hinterfragen. 
Der sich immer weiter verbreitende Irrglaube, "nur" im WWW könne man die "Wahrheit" unzensiert finden liegt meiner Meinung nach in erster Linie daran, dass aber auch wirklich jeder im Netz (wenn er nur lange genug wühlt) seine Wahrheit finden wird. Eine Wahrheit, die meine eigene Meinung bestätigt. Das Fernsehen bietet eine Momentaufnahme eines Inhaltes; gehe ich nicht mit diesem konform, so entsteht der Eindruck der Einseitigkeit. Im Netz suche ich einfach weiter, bestimme sozusagen selbst den Inhalt oder produziere ihn sogar. Im Netz bin ich aktiver und gestaltender Teil des "Wissens", beim TV reiner Konsument. Dieses Gefühl der aktiven Teilnahme bestärkt den Glauben die "tatsächliche Wahrheit" gefunden zu haben.
Ich wundere mich auch immer mal wieder, was (meinem Geschmack nach) für stumpfer Schwachsinn im Fernsehen gezeigt wird. Doch (um bei hier verwendeten Worten zu bleiben) verblödet das Fernsehen den Zuschauer oder bedient es nur die entsprechenden Wünsche? Gerade Privatfernsehen kann es sich nicht leisten Formate zu senden, welche nicht einen ausreichend hoehen Zuschauerzuspruch haben (=Werbeeinnahmen), ergo wird in erster Linie das gezeigt, was die "Leute" sehen wollen. Spartensender, auf denen inhaltlich hochwertige Formate laufen sind finanziell unabhängig von Werbung ("dank" GEZ), haben aber vergleichsweise sehr geringe Einschaltquoten.
So manches, was ich im Laufe meines Lebens im Fernsehen konsumiert habe, hatte einen inhaltlichen Nährwert der gegen null tendierte, aber es hat mich unterhalten. Wenn ich abends Fernsehen schaue, dann muss ich mich nach einem anstregenden Arbeitstag nicht zwangsläufig mit einer 4stündigen Rezenssion über Kants "Kritik der reinen Vernunft" auseinandersetzen, dann will ich auch mal stumpf abschalten können. Ebenso besteht durchaus die Möglichkeit bildendes und informatives Fernsehen zu konsumieren, wenn mir danach ist.
Die verfehlte Bildungspolitik und die Auswirkung auf das Lern- und Lehrniveau in erster Linie am Fernsehen festzumachen, ist eine ebenso einseitige wie falsche Herangehensweise wie die durchaus zu Recht kritisierte Berichterstattung über Spiele wie WoW. Die Ursachen sind bedeutend vielschichtiger...


----------



## WR^Velvet (8. Februar 2010)

Na ich denke bevor das TV anfängt sich über Onlinegames und ihre Kostenfallen auszulassen sollten sie erst mal in der eigenen Riege anfangen.
Was dort Teilweise im Kinderprogramm oder Schlimmer im Programm für Jugendliche läuft ist echt übel.
Extra Handytarife für Kids oder Jugendliche, teure SMS Chats, Gewinnspiele über Mehrwertrufnummern und nicht zu vergessen die Super Tolle Klingeltonwerbung auf den Musiksendern welche mehr Sendezeit haben als die eigentlichen Clips.
Ich frage mich da echt womit den Kids von heute mehr Geld aus den Taschen gezogen wird.
Ist aber wohl einfacher die harte Konkurenz Internet anzuprangern.

Nicht desto trotz kann man nicht von der Hand weisen, das gerade Free MMOs, sehr schnell zur Kostenfalle werden können.
In unserer Bevölkerung ist es aber ein verschwindend geringer Teil welche dem wirklich gnadenlos zum Opfer fallen.
Die meißten Kids ziehen es doch vor mit ihren Freunden abzuhängen und mit den neuesten Erungenschaften aus dem gigantischem Handymarkt zu prahlen was ihnen täglich durchs TV ins Hirn gepresst wird.


----------



## Noxiel (8. Februar 2010)

@Xorle

Dein Beitrag zeigt mir, es gibt noch Hoffnung   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amagoza (8. Februar 2010)

Macht mal den Fernseher und Pc aus und geht mal vor die Tür! Wenn ihr dann irgendwan wieder nach hause kommt nehmt ein Buch und lest mal wieder was anderes als AGP´s etc. und vllt habt ihr ja auch noch das Glück ausserhalb von TS² usw. ein paar Freunde zu haben mit den ihr mal was unternehmen könnt...eine Frau kennen lernen z.B. ohne dabei irgendeine Webseiten als hilfe dafür zu öffnen. Wenn ich das gejammer hier höre frage ich mich auf welchen abgedrehten Planeten ich hier gelandet bin Fernsehen macht dumm- WoW macht dumm euren Mist zu lesen macht dumm!

Junge Junge da wünscht man sich die 70er und 80er Jahre zurück^^


----------



## Magickevin (8. Februar 2010)

> Macht mal den Fernseher und Pc aus und geht mal vor die Tür! Wenn ihr dann irgendwan wieder nach hause kommt nehmt ein Buch und lest mal wieder was anderes als AGP´s etc. und vllt habt ihr ja auch noch das Glück ausserhalb von TS² usw. ein paar Freunde zu haben mit den ihr mal was unternehmen könnt...eine Frau kennen lernen z.B. ohne dabei irgendeine Webseiten als hilfe dafür zu öffnen. Wenn ich das gejammer hier höre frage ich mich auf welchen abgedrehten Planeten ich hier gelandet bin Fernsehen macht dumm- WoW macht dumm euren Mist zu lesen macht dumm!
> 
> Junge Junge da wünscht man sich die 70er und 80er Jahre zurück^^


Oh man das liebe ich ja Raus gehen mit Freunden und ein Mädel kennenlernen....

Ich hab nunmal Freunde und ne Freundin und geh aus wenn ich Lust habe bin ich jetzt die große ausnahme? Ich denke nicht. Außerdem geht es nicht darum das man Rausgehen soll sondern es geht darum, dass es eine Hetzerei gegen Computernutzer läuft von Medien.

Wenn ich da an Beiträge der Öffentlich Rechtlichen denken wo man Herrn C. Pfeiffer sieht der mit seinen schlecht recherchierten Berichten antanzt und Jeder, der dieses Medium (Computer, Internet) nicht benutzt ihm den ganzen Kram abkauft.

Habt ihr zufällig noch ältere Verwandte oder Nachbarn? Dann fragt diese mal bitte über Amokläufe an Schulen oder sonst wo aus. Sie werden genau das sagen was die Medien "berichteten".

Ich sitz auch lieber am Rechner als Hausfrauenfernsehen anzusehen ala Zwei bei Kallwas oder Britt anzusehen. Nichtsdestotrotz guck ich gerne Sit-Coms ala Two and a Half men und Eine Schrecklich nette Familie warum? Na weil es Lustig ist und WoW wie es momentan nunmal ist, ist für mich eigentlich mehr Arbeit als Vergnügen.

Allerdings sollten hier einige Aufpassen denn wenn wir uns auf das Niveau der "Hetzer" lassen sind wir keinen deut besser als sie.

Rechtschreibfehler sind gewollt und ich hafte nicht für sonstige Fehler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrödi (9. Februar 2010)

"Zocker sind die besseren Menschen" glaub du hast n Hackenschuss, mit dem Schlusssatz unterstreichst du nur deine eigene stumpfe Denkweise


----------



## sepion (9. Februar 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JVfVqfIN8_c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



so müsste die gesellschaft darüber denken^^


----------



## Sevydos (9. Februar 2010)

Symptom-Diskussionen sind wahrlich unterhaltsam zu verfolgen.
Steckt halt ein grosser Fehler in der Gesellschaft, wir gleichen uns dem Amerikanischen an.
Für den Staat kanns doch nur gut sein, wenn die Leute weniger wissen, dann fragen sie weniger.

Wenn man nun betrachtet, dass die Sender senden muss - für Einnahmen - was das Publikum verlangt, dann sollte man hinterfragen, warum das Publikum solch grausames Niveau hat.
Dennoch sehe ich es so, dass das Fernsehen auf diese Art dem ganzen den Charakter eines Teufelkreis' verleiht.
Einen Anfang sehe ich an der Stelle, dass beide Elternteile arbeiten müssen/wollen/sollen, so dass ihre Kinder zu Hause sind und dort nichts zu tun haben. Dies führt dazu, dass sie zumeist ihre Freizeit vor Fernseher oder Computer verbringen.
Dort werden sie bestimmt keine Sendungen über Bildung sehen, was sie sehen, sind die "seichteren" (nivealosen?!) Sachen. Und Kinder glauben schnell viel. 

(Für viele mag ich ein Mensch mit verdrehten Einstellungen, pessimistischer und paranoider Weltanschauung sein. Für mich ist das die Wahrheit, weil ich keinem glauben kann oder will und mir alles offen halten will. Das steht hier nicht zur Debatte.)

Medien werden und wurden schon immer seit ihrer grossflächigen Verbreitung zur Volksbeeinflussung verwendet. Heutzutage ist das nicht anders. Ein Volk, welches sich selbst dumm hält ist um einiges einfacher zu beeinflussen, es glaubt viel mehr, lässt sich führen und durch Angst und andere Aspekte kann man es dazu bringen, dass es Sachen will, die für es selber negative Auswirkungen haben.
Warum sollte sich der Staat also ehrlich gesagt um Bildung bei dem Volk bemühen? (Oh ja, ich spüre jetzt schon die "Du bist doch verrückt ... " Beiträge einschmettern, doch dies ist meine Sicht der Welt.)

Insgesamt sei zu erwähnen, dass man entweder ansieht, dass das Thema riesig ist, oder dass wir uns grad von dem "kleinen" Aspekt "Hetzpropaganda gegen MMOs" abwenden.

Fernsehen und andere Medien sind für mich nur Mittel zur Volkskontrolle. Das Internet ist von dieser staatlichen Kontrolle grossteils unangetastet - ABER hier schreibt JEDER seiner Meinung, die er für richtig ansieht - so auch ich, oder ihr, die ihr meine Meinung als "falsch" anseht, obwohl man eine Meinung in dem Sinne nicht als FALSCH bezeichnen kann. Hier, im Internet, wird alles zusammen geworfen, hier muss man selber wissen, was man als WAHR oder RICHTIG ansieht - aber ob das nun WAHR und RICHTIG ist, das wird wohl fast keiner beurteilen können...

Ignoranz muss wahrlich ein Segen sein, sich nicht den Kopf über all das zerbrechen zu müssen...ein Traum.
Das ganze Bildungssystem scheitert meiner Meinung nach schon in den jüngsten Jahren. Aber ich bin kein "Experte, der fähig ist, dass zu ändern". Naja...


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (9. Februar 2010)

ich stimm dir voll zu


ich hab seit ca. 3 jahren nicht mehr wirklich fernsehen geschaut... hin-und wieder schau ich mal nen film oder so.... oder n dvd oder geh ins kino aber das wars auch schon...

ich meine es wird immer von gewaltverherrlichung usw gesprochen... sorry rtl macht jetzt sogar nen eigenen gewaltsender RTL-CRIME

gehirn braucht man bei fernsehen nicht, bei sendern wie "(N)ostradamus/(N)azi -TV" oder bei pseudo-wissenschaftlichen Tests von Galileo

und von sendungen wie "k11" reden wir schon garnicht mehr, denn diese wurden auch für alte menschen schön verständlich gemacht (damit meine ich wenn sie sich so behindert hinter ecken verstecken und denken sie werden nicht gesehen....)

und dann sind da noch die hochintellektuellen sendungen à la "richterin barbara salesch", "kalwass" usw.usw. welche komplett behindert sind^^


doch was mich am allermeisten ankotzt ist eigentlich ne sache die es seit vllt 2-3 jahren gibt...

das wort "prominent".... ich meine sorry.... die prominenz wird ja derzeit in den fernsehmedien hochgestachelt wie adlige, sodass es sogar eigene sendungen gibt um mehr von diesen leuten zu erfahren (red, exklusiv).... 

ausserdem find ich lustig, dass es mittlerweile sooo viele sendungen von auswanderern gibt^^.... ich meine wen interessiert dieser müll und vor allem wo ist da das gehirn gefragt?... 



aber ich muss dem TE voll recht geben... ich meine ist normal dass die fernsehindustrie sich in popo beisst, schliesslich können sie keine werbung in spiele einbinden... schauspieler (prominenz - ADLIGE) werden überflüssig.... spiele sind x-mal interaktiver als fernsehen....

ich bin froh kaum noch fern zu sehen.... meine nachrichten gibts 10x besser im internet und computerspielen ist die zukunft, also wieso sich über sowas schämen^^.... und ganz ehrlich, dauerglotzer haben auch kein sozialeres leben als zocker^^... und nochwas muss ich betonen... sorry aber wenn uns der staat germany keine möglichkeit gibt glücklich oder erfolgreich zu sein, dann sollen die uns wenigstens in sachen medien machen lassen was wir wollen... 

in diesem worte sag ich nur "LEGALIZE IT"!!!

peace


----------



## Hexacoatl (9. Februar 2010)

Nur weil wir uns heute aussuchen können was wir lesen, heißt das nicht, das wir auch das lesen können was interessant wäre.

Das ist die simple Wahrheit.


----------



## Fedaykin (9. Februar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> fullquote



An dieser Stelle würde ich dir empfehlen noch einmal die Beiträge von Noxiel in diesem Thread durchzulesen. Es wäre mühsam dir auf deine durchaus unlogischen Aussagen zu antworten, wenn andere dies bereits auf den Seiten vor dir getan haben.


----------



## Noxiel (9. Februar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> ich bin froh kaum noch fern zu sehen....


Wundert mich nicht. Schließlich hast du ausschließlich Sendungen aufgezählt, um derer man das Fernsehen sicher nicht beneidet. Ihr schimpft auf das Fernsehen, kennt dann aber auch bloß diese Berieselungskanäle.


----------



## Fedaykin (9. Februar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Wundert mich nicht. Schließlich hast du ausschließlich Sendungen aufgezählt, um derer man das Fernsehen sicher nicht beneidet. Ihr schimpft auf das Fernsehen, kennt dann aber auch bloß diese Berieselungskanäle.



Du hast recht. Irgendwie vermisse ich die Fraktion: "Ich schaue kein Fernsehen mehr, weil mir die politischen Diskussionen auf Phoenix und die geschichtlichen Berichte auf 3Sat nicht objektiv genug sind."


----------



## Kafka (9. Februar 2010)

Also gestern bzw die letzten Tage gab es wieder potentielles Futter für die Medien (wäre jedenfalls dafür geeignet um gegen mmos zu hetzen) und das wie ich finde sogar mit recht. Ich beziehe mich damit auf die Theards hier und im WoW Forum zu den Zustand des RP Blutdurst. Bei fast Allen sachen die ich da gelesen habe dachte ich mir wirklich "Boah ich will nicht wissen wie viele von Denen zitternd, heulend und nach Mama schreiend in na Ecke kauern würden wenn deren PC mal par Tage nicht geht". Also das Verhalten der Leute lies wirklich darauf schliessen das eine Suchttherapie nicht schaden würde.

Aber das betrifft natürlich nicht alle User aber leider sehr viele.

MMO`s sind nunmal in gewisser Weise schädlich aber hauptsächlich für eine Gruppe von Leuten die ein sag ich mal "unschönes" RL haben und sich deswegen in die digitale Welt flüchten und sich da anders ausleben. Das führt aber leider oft zum Realitätsverlust, Vereinsamung und Sozialer Inkompetenz.

Ja MMO`s stellen für viele eine potentielle Suchtgefahr da aber das machen viele Dinge um die nicht so negativ berichtet wird.
Wenn die Medien berichten wollen dann bitte mit einer neutralen und objecktiven Betrachtungsweise.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (9. Februar 2010)

"Natürlich werden jetzt viele sagen: "Ist halt so" oder "mimimi - der X-te Thread".
Wir können das nicht ändern. Wir tragen dieses Stigma mit uns herum. Wollen die Proklamisten der "MMO-Ist-Böööse"-Fraktion erreichen, das wir uns schämen, dass wir anstatt uns jeden Abend mit immer schwachsinniger werdenden Filmen und TV-Shows das Gehirn abstumpfen, unser Gehirn beanspruchen, indem wir Raiden, Movement beachten (Naja gut, Palas mit Faceroll sind ausgeschlossen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) etc..?"

Stimmt, ist der 1000ste Thread dazu, Gratz

Nun einige Dinge die mir immer wieder auffallen zu dem Thema:

Erstens, es gefällt dir nicht, in eine Schublade gesteckt zu werden, steckst aber im gleichen Satz Paladinspieler ebenfalls in eine.
Faceroll FTW.

Dann das Wort Movement: stößt mir immer wieder auf. Denn Movement in Verbindung sich bewegender Finger auf einer Tastatur 
bzw. einer Maus ist der Witz des Jahrtausends. Ich sehe immer einen dicken, verpickelten Computerspieler vorm PC sitzen und
ins TS brüllen "Macht mal ihr Movementkrüppel, Ey !"_ (Ja, ja auch das ist eine Schublade, aber ist halt so)_

In Schubladen wird schnell jeder gesteckt, das sind Fußballfans Hooligans, Motorradfreunde Rocker und wer sich mal einen 
Horrofilm anschaut ist sofort ein potentieller Serienkiller. Das kann man auf jedes Hobby und fast jeden Beruf umbauen.
Wer kennt ihn nicht den Witz von den 3 Beamten und dem Ventilator oder: "Beamtenmikado, wer sich zuerst bewegt, verliert"

Also, lach drüber und denk dir nicht böses bei.

Vor allem: "wer schaut sowas ?" Mal keine intelligenten Leute, das ist doch Hartz4 Entertainment für Vollpfosten.
Ups - schon wieder eine Schublade. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So long


----------



## Shaila (9. Februar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht wieso der Inhalt dieser Sendungen sinnlos sein soll? Und es ist doch letztendlich nicht die Schuld der Sendeanstalten, dass der Durchschnittsdeutsche möglicherweise lieber Bauer sucht Frau schaut als die Sendung zum aktuellen Politikgeschehen. Wenn du also jemanden anklagen möchtest, dann deinen Nachbarn links und rechts von Dir, die, obwohl das Angebot breit gefächert und jederzeit abrufbar ist, sich nur für seichte Unterhaltung interessieren und auch nichts tun um das zu ändern. Und dich selbst musst du auch fragen ob du dich von dieser Vergnügungsgesellschaft abhebst. Und allein mit "auf den Fernseher verzichten" ist es in diesem Fall nicht getan.



Ich bitte dich: Wenn du es als sinnvoll erachtest, zu wissen, unter wieviel Wassergewicht ein Auto zerquetscht wird, oder ob ein dicker Typ es schafft ein XXL Schnitzel zu verdrücken, dann zweifel ich an deiner Glaubwürdigkeit. Du schreibst das der Deutsche liber Bauer sucht Frau schaut. Doch warum ist das so ? Sowas gab es früher doch nicht, da gab es nocht echte Unterhaltung. Es wird gemocht, weil man Schritt für Schritt auf solche Sendungen eingestimmt wird. Desweiteren denkt der Großteil der Zuschauer auch noch, die Sendungen seien nicht gestellt. Ich krieg immer so einen Hals, wenn ich wieder welche darüber Streiten, ob Aktion XYZ von Person A gegenüber Person B in einer dieser Sendungen richtig war.

Es gibt auch Unterhaltung in Form von Filmen, Comedy, Zeichentrick (Mit MORAL dahinter) und und und. Aber man greift auf sowas wie Bauer sucht Frau zurück.





Noxiel schrieb:


> Das Argument, dass der Inhalt der Sendungen nicht diejenigen erreicht, die er erreichen soll, ist nicht nachvollziehbar. Und auch nicht ausreichend von Dir dargelegt. Du sagst, nur weil eine Sendung auf z.B. 3sat läuft, schaut sie niemand, weil die Leute nur Pro7 und RTL2 kennen? Das ist doch etwas fadenscheinig argumentiert.



Jetzt denk doch bitte mal ernsthaft über diesen Satz nach. Was schauen junge Leute wohl eher, Pro 7 oder 3sat. Ich denke die Frage ist beantwortet.






Noxiel schrieb:


> Und wieder stellt sich die Frage, ist das die Schuld der Sendeanstalten oder die der Bürger, die sich stumpf vor die Kiste hocken und soetwas auch sehen möchten? Du kritisiert einen Umstand an der dt. Fernsehlandschaft und zäumst dabei das Pferd von hinten auf. Die schlechten Programme sind das Resultat und nicht die Ursache der Gesellschaft.



Nein, die Fernsehsendungen sind eben NICHT das Resultat. Jede Gesellschaft bekommt genau die Jugend, die sie auch verdient. Und wenn sich die Erwachsenen oberflächlich, gewalttätig usw. hergeben, dann färbt das natürlich auch auf die Jugend ab. Es ist doch irgendwo logisch, das die Leute bei Sendungen wie Hot or Not einfach nur oberflächlicher werden. Eine Gesellschaft ändert sich nicht einfach mal eben so, irgendwo ist immer die Ursache.



 Des Weiteren nimmt der Bürger was er kriegen kann, so zu sagen. Wenn nur noch Schrott kommt, bleibt die Wahl zwischen Schrott 1 und Schrott 2.






Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich will auf diesen Absatz garnicht weiter eingehen. Eine Frage hätte ich jedoch an Dich. Wie alt bist du? Völlig wertfrei, einfach nur als Frage um besser einschätzen zu können, wie solche Sätze zustande kommen.



Das Alter spielt hier keine Rolle.






Noxiel schrieb:


> Ist auch Schwachsinn. Ein häufig verwandtes Prinzip: Auf komplexe Fragen, vermeintlich einfache Antworten liefern. So einfach lässt sich das Wirken in der Welt nicht auf "Geld" herunterbrechen.



Das war jetzt ein ziemlich schwaches Gegenargument. Wenn du meine, ich nenne es mal "These" schon als Schwachsinn abstempelst, dann solltest du auch begründen, wieso.





Noxiel schrieb:


> Ja, was ich auch gesagt habe. Anstatt sich mit den Punkten auseinander zu setzen, sucht man nach jedem Schnipsel in den Medien, in denen vermeintlich unsachlich geurteilt wird und sofort blendet man mögliche Wahrheiten aus und echauffiert sich erstmal wieder über die Gegenseite.
> 
> 
> Es sind nicht *die* Medien. Es sind auch nicht *die* Medien die einzig und ausschließlich Schund im Fernsehen bringen. Merkst du nicht, wie du genau die selben Stereotypen bedienst, über die du dich so aufregst? Was macht deine Argumente also besser als die der Gegenseite?



Richtig, es sind auch nicht die Medien. Sie sind es vielleicht nicht bewusst. Von ganz oben kommen die Anweisungen, es sitzen immer nur eine Hand voll oben. Das Fernsehen wird in seinem Inhalt eben so weit manipuliert, wie es nur irgendwie geht.




Noxiel schrieb:


> Und warum ist das so? Weil im Fernsehen BigBrother kommt kann nicht der Grund sein. Du gibst die Schuld den Medien und vergisst, dass das Angebot von der Nachfrage bestimmt wird. Die ganzen Öffentlich-Rechtlichen werden von den GEZ Gebühren bezahlt und erfüllen dafür den Bildungsauftrag der BRD. Es ist gesetzlich verankert, dass die Allgemeinheit ein Anrecht auf objektive Berichterstattung und Information hat. Das der durchschnittliche BILD-Leser lieber gegen die Gebühren wettert, anstatt sich ein bisschen Bildungsfernsehen zu Gemütze zu führen, kann da nicht Schuld der Regierung sein.



Ja, so kann man es natürlich auch sehen. Ich denke aber, es ist nicht alles immer so einfach gestrickt wie man es sich gerne wünschen würde. Die Frage ist: WARUM ist gerade Nachfrage nach solchem Mist ? Woher kommt das ? Es kommt daher, das die Leute immer mehr in die Richtung gelenkt werden, ohne das sie es sich überhaupt bewusst sind und schon stempelt man es als normal und cool ab.




Noxiel schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, die Programmvielfalt ist da. Das sie nicht genutzt wird, kannst du niemandem außer Dir und allen zur Last legen, die nur die Privaten schauen und sich vom seichten Programm berieseln lassen. Das Volk verdummt, sehr richtig, aber es ist selbst dran schuld und soll sich dann auch bitte nicht beschweren, wenn es von einer kleinen, aber gut ausgebildeten Elite regiert wird.



Moment, das Volk verdummt einfach so aus dem Nichts ? Ich denke nicht, das sowas möglich ist. Ein Mensch wird nicht einfach mal so dumm. Dazu muss schon etwas passieren. Manipulation von Menschen war seit jeher schon immer Effektiv. Man siehe sich Länder an, in denen das Medium Fernsehen effektiv dazu genutzt wird, um gezielt Informationen in der Bevölkerung zu verteilen.

Und ich wüsste nicht, warum so "mir nichts dir nichts" auf einmal, einfach so, Sendungen wie Bauer sucht Frau nötig sein müssen, um das Volk zu unterhalten, wenn es nicht auch früher viel einfacher ging.


----------



## quack (9. Februar 2010)

Xorras schrieb:


> Eben erst auf KabelEins...





Genau da habe ich aufgehört weiter zu lesen.

Was hast du dir von solcherart Sender erwartet? Kritischen Journalismus? ;-)


----------



## Shaila (9. Februar 2010)

Xorle schrieb:


> @Meneleus01
> 
> Vollkommen richtig ist deine Einstellung Inhalte und Formate kritisch zu hinterfragen.
> Der sich immer weiter verbreitende Irrglaube, "nur" im WWW könne man die "Wahrheit" unzensiert finden liegt meiner Meinung nach in erster Linie daran, dass aber auch wirklich jeder im Netz (wenn er nur lange genug wühlt) seine Wahrheit finden wird. Eine Wahrheit, die meine eigene Meinung bestätigt. Das Fernsehen bietet eine Momentaufnahme eines Inhaltes; gehe ich nicht mit diesem konform, so entsteht der Eindruck der Einseitigkeit. Im Netz suche ich einfach weiter, bestimme sozusagen selbst den Inhalt oder produziere ihn sogar. Im Netz bin ich aktiver und gestaltender Teil des "Wissens", beim TV reiner Konsument. Dieses Gefühl der aktiven Teilnahme bestärkt den Glauben die "tatsächliche Wahrheit" gefunden zu haben.
> ...




Ich muss dir in dem Punkt Internet Recht geben. Im Internet findet man wirklich alles, wenn man nur will. Aber gerade das macht das Internet auch so besonderst. Es bietet so viele verschiedene Meinungen, die völlig unabhängig sind. Meinungen, zu denen man 100erte andere Meinungen anhören kann, um sich dann schließlich eine eigene zu bilden. Im Grunde ist es doch gerade sowas, das ein Land wie Deutschland aus macht: Meinungsfreiheit. Jeder sollte seine Meinung haben und auch wenn sie in den Augen eines anderen noch so schwachsinnig klingen mag. Meinungen sollte man eben nicht verbieten, zensieren oder was auch immer. Und im Fernsehen sieht man allerhöchstens mal 2 Meinungen zu einem Thema. Man bekommt das mit, was einem erzählt wird und muss das so hinnehmen.

Ich will auch nicht sagen, das das Versagen der Bildungspolitik auf das Fernsehen zurück zu führen ist, das wäre nun wirklich lachhaft. Dennoch sind Medien etwas, das mittlerweile immer mehr zum Lebensstandart gehört. Den Medien gehört die Zukunft, ob Fernseh oder PC - Spiele. Es ist vorprogrammiert, das diese Medien die Generationen, die mit ihnen aufwachsen mitprägen.

Das auch sonst viel im Argen liegt, besonderst im Schulsystem etc. ist mir auch klar, aber das wäre ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Noxiel (9. Februar 2010)

Wir halten also fest, du glaubst damals war alles besser, ganz besonders das Fernsehprogramm. Eine gewagte These. Das es vielleicht daran liegen könnte, dass es damals keine Privaten gab und das Fernsehen ausschließlich von den Öffentlich-Rechtlichen bedient wurde, ist dir bewußt? 

1958 hatte die ARD den kompletten Äther für sich alleine und sendete ab 15:00 bis ca. 23:00 Uhr wobei es in der kompletten Bundesrepublik gerade mal ein bisschen mehr als 2 Millionen Geräte gab, bei gut 54 Millionen Bewohnern. 

Ein Jahr später liefen hauptsächlich amerikanische Sendungen im TV, wie Lassie, Texas Rangers oder Union Pacific. Nach und nach kamen noch mehr Sendungen dazu, Spielshows, Unterhaltungsserien, Krimis, Reality-Shows usw. Das zieht sich durch bis 1984, der Geburtststunde von RTL, dem Fanal der Volksverdummung und Urvater aller Privaten, die du so verteufelst. Bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt liefen aber auch in den Öffentlich-Rechtlichen Sendungen, die sicher nicht zur Weiterbildung der Allgemeinheit bestimmt waren, dennoch hältst du die Fernsehlandschaft damals für besser, weil qualitativ hochwertiger? Diesen Gedankengang musst du mir erklären, nachvollziehen kann ich ihn nicht. 

Einzig vielleicht, dass mit dem Entstehen der Privatsender auch die Anzahl der Skandalsendungen potentiell zugenommen hat, ist richtig. Die gabs aber auch schon davor.  




Im Übrigen habe ich nicht behauptet, dass ich GalileoMystery oder diesen Jumbo Typen gut finde, ich sprach von den Programm in den Dritten oder allgemein den Öffentlich-Rechtlichen, die ihren Bildungsauftrag wahrnehmen, man den "mündigen" Bürger aber nicht zum schauen zwingen kann. 

Wie gesagt und von mir dargelegt, es gab diese Unsinnssendungen auch schon früher, ich vermute aber ganz einfach, dass du zu jung bist um dich daran zu erinnern. Und das die jungen Leute lieber Stefan Raab als Ranga Yogeshwar sehen, ist die Schuld der Jugend, nicht die der Sender. Das hat nichts mit Konditionierung seitens der unbestimmten Macht von Oben zu tun, sondern dem Unwillen unser nächsten Generation sich fortzubilden. Ich sage es nochmal, ich habe in diesem ganzen Thread niemanden erlebt, der nicht RTL, Pro7 oder SAT1 als Volksverdummer betitelt hat aber gleichzeitig nicht in der Lage war, mir ein Beispiel für gute und vorhandene Unterhaltung aufzuzeigen. Auch du nicht, du beschränkst dich in erster Linie darauf, die Sendeanstalten zu kritisieren und nach dem möglichen Schuldigen, den du irgendwo in der Regierung, dem Trust oder einem geheimen Wirtschaftskonglomerat vermutest, zu suchen. 

  

Also frage ich dich, an welchen Stellen könnten denn die vorhandenen Wissenssendungen, die Berichte über Politik und Wirtschaft, derart verbessert werden um auch die große Masse der Pro7 Gucker zu erreichen? Es gibt diese Sendungen, es gibt sehr viele davon, ich schaue sie regelmäßig, und wenn du dich ernsthaft über dieses Thema auslassen willst, solltest du sie auch kennen oder wenigstens mal vage davon gehört haben. Und wenn du jetzt sagst, es gibt nichts außer "Hot or Not", "Galileo" oder "die Auswanderer" dann ist das letztendlich ein Eingeständnis, dass du dich nicht als Außenstehender über die Zustände beschwerst, sondern ein Mitläufer bist, der allen Unkenrufen zum Trotz, genau in das Beutemuster der von dir so verteufelten Sendungen fällt. 




Ich kann an dieser Stelle nicht weiter diskutieren, wenn ich nicht wenigstens sehe, dass du dich mit diesen Punkten auseinandersetzt. Dafür wird mir meine Zeit irgendwann zu schade. Alles auf den einen, unbeweisbaren aber alles erklärenden Fakt hinzuführen, dass die Fernsehlandschaft bewußt auf die Verdummung der Gesellschaft abzielt und das von Politik, Wirtschaft und Interessensverbänden auch so gewollt ist, führt ins Niemandsland. Ich kann als "Pro Fernsehen" in dieser Diskussion sicher erwarten, dass du mir Beispiele für diese Verschwörung und Einflussnahme seitens der o.g. Institutionen aufzeigst und nachvollziehbar darlegst, in welcher Form dies geschieht und zwar mit mehr als einem kurzen Erwähnen von Negativbeispielen wie "Bauer sucht Frau", "Hot or Not" oder "Galileo" etc. 






Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Im Grunde ist es doch gerade sowas, das ein Land wie Deutschland aus macht: Meinungsfreiheit. Jeder sollte seine Meinung haben und auch wenn sie in den Augen eines anderen noch so schwachsinnig klingen mag. Meinungen sollte man eben nicht verbieten, zensieren oder was auch immer.





Es gibt aber Sachverhalte, die keinen Spielraum für Interpretationen lassen, bei denen es kein "Vielleicht" gibt, sondern schlicht und einfach "Richtig" und "Falsch". 



Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Und im Fernsehen sieht man allerhöchstens mal 2 Meinungen zu einem Thema. Man bekommt das mit, was einem erzählt wird und muss das so hinnehmen.



Und wie schon erwähnt, suchst du im Internet einfach solange, bist du jemanden findest, der deine Meinung teilt. Völlig gleich ob sie dennoch falsch ist. Denn nach dem Prinzip: "Ich bin ja nicht der Einzige, also muß was dran sein" lässt sich alles erklären.


----------



## VallovShatt (9. Februar 2010)

Ach sind wa jetz wieder bei dem schwachsinnigen Thema gelandet alle WoW-Spieler seien arbeitslose, fette Ausenseiter die Windeln tragen und 24 Stunden am Tag zocken?
Nur weil man sich drüber ärgert, dass einige Sender (die mit den schlechtesten Programm vorallem) offensichtlich alles verpöhnen was die Leute von der Glotze weglockt?
Es geht dabei nicht nur um WoW. Es sind auch normale Spiele (final Fantasy) die immer gleich als potentiell gefährlich eingestuft werden weil man anscheinend irgendwelche Hemmungen oder gar den Verstand verlieren würde. PC-spiele sind böse! Darum kauft euren Kindern Gesellschaftsspiele bei denen man lernt das Hirn abzuschalten und die möglichst viel Krach machen damit auch bei den Kleinsten jeder Anflug von Fantasie, der ja zur Alleinunterhaltung führen könnte, sofort im Keim erstickt wird. 
Vielleicht sollten wir mal bei den Spielsachen für Menschen in der Prägungsphase anfangen auszumisten bevor man sich über Jugend- und Erwachsenenspiele hermacht.

Ich kenne übrigens eine, die hat Besuch zu sich eingeladen und es dann vorgezogen diese in ihrem verdreckten Zimmer sitzen zu lassen während sie irgendwelche albernen Bücher liest. Die Dame hatte nen schlechten Hauptschulabschluss und nichts von frischer Luft, Körperhygiene oder Arbeit gehalten. Ob sie das immernoch macht weiß ich nicht. Ich hab seit 5 Jahren keinen Kontakt mehr und geh mal davon aus, dass sie mitlerweile in ihrem dreckigen Zimmer verschimmelt ist. Und da wollt ihr Lesen ernsthaft noch als Inbegriff der perfekten Unterhaltung darstellen? 

Und außerdem frag ich mich doch ernsthaft was ihr dann hier im Forum verloren habt wenn wir doch alle nimmer ganz dicht sind? Geht halt weg und lest 200-Seitigen Unsinn.

Und zum Thema: Mach dir nix draus. Die ham schon alles 3 mal durchgekaut was die Leute davor warnt sich im Internet blöd zu verhalten, dass se jetzt halt wieder auf den Sündenbock PC-Spiele zurückgreifen müssen. Was dämlicheres ist denen halt nicht mehr eingefallen.


----------



## Littleprey (9. Februar 2010)

Toamar schrieb:


> Also....
> wenn Du nicht Zockersüchtig bist, dann wirst Du auch nicht angesprochen!
> Wer beschimpft Dich in der Öffentlichkeit als "Süchtig und Realitätsfern" ? Warst Du in dem Beitrag ?
> 
> ...



100% /sign


----------



## Shaila (9. Februar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Wir halten also fest, du glaubst damals war alles besser, ganz besonders das Fernsehprogramm. Eine gewagte These. Das es vielleicht daran liegen könnte, dass es damals keine Privaten gab und das Fernsehen ausschließlich von den Öffentlich-Rechtlichen bedient wurde, ist dir bewußt?
> 
> 1958 hatte die ARD den kompletten Äther für sich alleine und sendete ab 15:00 bis ca. 23:00 Uhr wobei es in der kompletten Bundesrepublik gerade mal ein bisschen mehr als 2 Millionen Geräte gab, bei gut 54 Millionen Bewohnern.
> 
> ...



Die Privatsender sind mit die Sender, die am meisten Mist ausstrahlen. Aber die privaten Sender strahlen auch sehr gute Filme etc. aus, was ich z.B. wiederrum gut an den privaten Sendern finde. Das Fernsehen wurde, je mehr und intensiver es genutzt wurde immer mehr mit irgendwelchen Sendungen überschwemmt, die kein Mensch braucht und wobei man wirklich regelrecht merkt, wie man verblödet. Und nur, weil das gerade auf privaten Sendern deutlicher zu spüren ist, ist das bei den Öffentlichen Sendern nicht anderst.

Nehmen wir doch mal irgend eine Sendung auf den öffentlichen Sendern, wie z.B. Anne Will. Da denkt man sich ja erstmal: Toll, eine Sendung mit Niveau und Inhalt. Tatsächlich aber ist es genau so ein Mist, wie beispielsweise Teletubbis. Dort sitzen dann immer eine Reihe von "Experten" wovon die Hälfte schonmal garkeine Experten sind, wie man immer wieder wunderbar feststellen kann, wenn man diese Sendungen mal hinterfragt. Die, die das Internet nicht aktiv nutzen, glauben den "Experten" dann natürlich. Und wenn du mir da jetzt was anderes erzählen willst, dann sag mir wo du wohnst.

Das wäre der erste Punkt. Der 2. Punkt ist der Inhalt, über den diskutiert wird. Eine Diskussion über Killerspiele halte ich schlichtweg nicht für ein inhaltreiches Diskussionsthema. Durch eben diese Sendungen werden bewusst Skandale und dramatische Sachen diskutiert, um gezielt die Aufmerksamkeit auf andere Punkte zu lenken. Ablenkung, es basiert alles auf Ablenkung. Eine Regierung muss das Volk immer Ablenken um nicht selbst zum Diskussionsthema zu werden. genau das will eine Regierung vermeiden. Also werden Sündenböcke und "Ableiter" gesucht. Solche sind momentan z.B. die Taliban in Afghanistan oder eben die bösen Amokläufer und Gamer.

Die gesamten Diskussionen sind zwar sachlich und auch auf hohem Niveau, das ändert aber nichts daran, das sie bewusst auf bestimmte Themen ablenken.




Noxiel schrieb:


> Im Übrigen habe ich nicht behauptet, dass ich GalileoMystery oder diesen Jumbo Typen gut finde, ich sprach von den Programm in den Dritten oder allgemein den Öffentlich-Rechtlichen, die ihren Bildungsauftrag wahrnehmen, man den "mündigen" Bürger aber nicht zum schauen zwingen kann.
> 
> Wie gesagt und von mir dargelegt, es gab diese Unsinnssendungen auch schon früher, ich vermute aber ganz einfach, dass du zu jung bist um dich daran zu erinnern. Und das die jungen Leute lieber Stefan Raab als Ranga Yogeshwar sehen, ist die Schuld der Jugend, nicht die der Sender. Das hat nichts mit Konditionierung seitens der unbestimmten Macht von Oben zu tun, sondern dem Unwillen unser nächsten Generation sich fortzubilden. Ich sage es nochmal, ich habe in diesem ganzen Thread niemanden erlebt, der nicht RTL, Pro7 oder SAT1 als Volksverdummer betitelt hat aber gleichzeitig nicht in der Lage war, mir ein Beispiel für gute und vorhandene Unterhaltung aufzuzeigen. Auch du nicht, du beschränkst dich in erster Linie darauf, die Sendeanstalten zu kritisieren und nach dem möglichen Schuldigen, den du irgendwo in der Regierung, dem Trust oder einem geheimen Wirtschaftskonglomerat vermutest, zu suchen.



Aber das ist doch der Punkt. Es ist doch ganz logisch das ein Jugendlicher (Gut ich bin wohl einer der wenigen Ausnahmen) lieber sowas wie "Hot or Not" schaut, als irgend eine wissenswerte Sendung auf 3sat. Das macht die Jugend heute, das hätte die Jugend vor 30 Jahren genau so gemacht. Das ist etwas ganz Natürliches. Was ich sagen will ist, das bevor sie sich dann sowas wie "Hot or Not" anschauen, sie lieber garnichts anschauen sollten und sich anderweitig unterhalten sollten.

Und wenn ich lese: "Die Jugend hat kein Interesse sich fortzubilden!" Dann kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln. Vielleicht ist es so, doch die entscheidende Frage ist doch *W I E S O ?* Und wie ich schon schrieb, ist diese Frage ganz einfach zu beantworten: Jede Gesellschaft bekommt genau die Jugend, die sie verdient. Die Erwachsenen sind gewaltätig, vergnügunssüchtig und oberflächlich. Was soll man dann von einer Jugend fordern, die eben in so einer Gesellschaft aufwächst, die sich auch noch immer mehr in die Richtung Oberflächlichkeit, Intolreanz, Dummheit, Leistungsgesellschaft etc. hinbewegt ?

Wie soll man von einer Jugend fordern, sich vorbildlich zu benehmen, wenn es noch nicht einmal die Erwachsenen es schaffen sich vorbildlich zu benehmen. Die Erwachsenen Formen die Jugend, sie sind für die Jugend verantwortlich und man kann mit Sicherheit nicht sagen, das alles einzig und allein die Schuld der bösen Jugend ist.




Noxiel schrieb:


> Also frage ich dich, an welchen Stellen könnten denn die vorhandenen Wissenssendungen, die Berichte über Politik und Wirtschaft, derart verbessert werden um auch die große Masse der Pro7 Gucker zu erreichen? Es gibt diese Sendungen, es gibt sehr viele davon, ich schaue sie regelmäßig, und wenn du dich ernsthaft über dieses Thema auslassen willst, solltest du sie auch kennen oder wenigstens mal vage davon gehört haben. Und wenn du jetzt sagst, es gibt nichts außer "Hot or Not", "Galileo" oder "die Auswanderer" dann ist das letztendlich ein Eingeständnis, dass du dich nicht als Außenstehender über die Zustände beschwerst, sondern ein Mitläufer bist, der allen Unkenrufen zum Trotz, genau in das Beutemuster der von dir so verteufelten Sendungen fällt.



Das liegt nicht im Bereich des Möglichen. Dennoch wäre es ein Anfang Sendungen wie "Hot or Not" zu verbieten, da so Sendungen wirklich nur Oberflächlichkeit vermitteln. Aber daran sieht man es doch wieder ganz ganz deutlich: Das Geld hat das letzte Wort. Das Geld ist wichtiger als menschliche Werte. Also werden solche Sendungen freudig weiter ausgestrahlt, denn Geld ist wichtiger als Bildung.

Und ich finde es ein bisschen Schade, das du mir jetzt irgendwas vorwirfst, das ist völlig aus der Diskussion herausgerissen.





Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich kann an dieser Stelle nicht weiter diskutieren, wenn ich nicht wenigstens sehe, dass du dich mit diesen Punkten auseinandersetzt. Dafür wird mir meine Zeit irgendwann zu schade. Alles auf den einen, unbeweisbaren aber alles erklärenden Fakt hinzuführen, dass die Fernsehlandschaft bewußt auf die Verdummung der Gesellschaft abzielt und das von Politik, Wirtschaft und Interessensverbänden auch so gewollt ist, führt ins Niemandsland. Ich kann als "Pro Fernsehen" in dieser Diskussion sicher erwarten, dass du mir Beispiele für diese Verschwörung und Einflussnahme seitens der o.g. Institutionen aufzeigst und nachvollziehbar darlegst, in welcher Form dies geschieht und zwar mit mehr als einem kurzen Erwähnen von Negativbeispielen wie "Bauer sucht Frau", "Hot or Not" oder "Galileo" etc.



Ich will nicht mal sagen, ob es bewusst passiert. Diese Frage ist noch ungeklärt, aber ich halte es nicht für ausgeschlossen, eher sogar für wahrscheinlich. Die Medien selber sind sich vielleicht nicht dieser Sache bewusst, weil sie nur das Geld sehen, anderen ist es aber durch aus bewusst. Das du jetzt das Argument bringst, das deine Zeit hier für zu schade sei, zeugt im Übrigen nicht gerade von einem besonders reifen Verhalten.

Mein Beispiel hast du weiter oben gelesen: Anne Will z.B.

Was würde passieren wenn das irgend ein Minister sagt: Dafür bin ich mir zu schade jetzt hier.








Noxiel schrieb:


> Es gibt aber Sachverhalte, die keinen Spielraum für Interpretationen lassen, bei denen es kein "Vielleicht" gibt, sondern schlicht und einfach "Richtig" und "Falsch".
> 
> 
> 
> Und wie schon erwähnt, suchst du im Internet einfach solange, bist du jemanden findest, der deine Meinung teilt. Völlig gleich ob sie dennoch falsch ist. Denn nach dem Prinzip: "Ich bin ja nicht der Einzige, also muß was dran sein" lässt sich alles erklären.



Ein durschnittlich intelligenter Mensch sollte die Sachverhalte, bei denen es ein schlichtes Ja oder Nein gibt, sehr gut erkennen können. Du sprichst hier von einer Gruppe, die ausschließlich denkt, das ihre Meinung die einzig Richtige sein kannn. So etwas kann man nicht verallgemeinern.


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (9. Februar 2010)

Man kann nie etwas in eine Schachtel stecken. Weder das Fernsehen (Wie ich gesagt habe. Es gibt die "Bild-Niveau-Sender" wie RTL und die "Normalen-Sender" wie ARD) noch das Internet (Oftmals falsche bzw zu subjektive Infos, aber auch eine gewaltige Informationsfülle. Und wenn man weiss, wo man suchen muss, findet man schon das was stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).
Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass die Gesellschaft und nicht das Fernsehen an dem Programm von gewissen Sendern schuld ist. 
Aber manchmal möchte ich auch, wie Xorle, einfach mal abschalten und schaue mir Sendungen wie z.B "Two and a half Men" oder "How I met your Mom" an. Diese dienen aber auch nur der Unterhaltung und nicht um meine Wissensbegierde zu stillen. Und wenn sich Jugendliche solche Sachen wie "Hot or Not" gerne anschaut, na und? Wenn sie es gerne anschauen, lass sie doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Geschmäcker sind verschieden und wenn sie auch mal nur abschalten wollen, schauen sie sich eben solche Sendungen an.

Ich muss Menelus aber darin recht geben, dass sich ein nicht kritisches und nicht hinterfragendes Volk leichter regieren lässt. Ein Paar haben besimmt Farm der Tiere gelesen? Wenn nein, dann gibts auf Wikipedia eine schicke Zusammenfassung. 

@VallovShatt
Du willst also von einem schlechtem Beispiel sagen, dass alle Bücherleser dumme assoziale Leute sind? Das ist wieder mal ein typisches Beispiel für das "In eine Schachtel stecken" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ok, ich lese gerne Bücher. Jetzt bin ich einer der nur "Unsinn" als Unterhaltung ansieht? Ist z.B. WoW nicht auch nur "Unsinn"? Doch, aber es macht halt spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MFG

Arrokh


PS: meine Einstellung ist kritisches Denken und gezieltes Hinterfragen und ich bin mir sicher, dass viele diesen Grundsatz unterstützen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zondrias (9. Februar 2010)

Locker bleiben, die die WOW kennen wissens eh besser und die die den Müll glauben würden warscheinlich eh nie WOW spielen.


----------



## Shaila (9. Februar 2010)

xX-ARROKH-Xx schrieb:


> Man kann nie etwas in eine Schachtel stecken. Weder das Fernsehen (Wie ich gesagt habe. Es gibt die "Bild-Niveau-Sender" wie RTL und die "Normalen-Sender" wie ARD) noch das Internet (Oftmals falsche bzw zu subjektive Infos, aber auch eine gewaltige Informationsfülle. Und wenn man weiss, wo man suchen muss, findet man schon das was stimmt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wie ich schon schrieb, gibt es natürlich auch gute Sendungen, nur werden eben solche immer weniger und werden auf Sendern ausgestrahlt, die dire breite Masse bald schon garnicht mehr kennt. Ich frage mich nur: Warum ändert sich eine Gesellschaft einfach ? Das widerspricht jeder Natur meiner Meinung nach. Nichts passiert einfach so oder zufällig. Es muss immer einen Auslöser oder Grund geben. Eine Gesellschaft entscheidet ja jetzt nicht mal eben so dumm zu werden.

Das mit dem "Einfach abschalten" ist so eine Sache. Es ist ja nichts gegen "Einfach abschalten" ein zu wenden, aber kann es dann nicht auch einfach ein guter Film sein, anstatt irgend eine oberflächliche Castingshow ? Oder kann es nicht einfach irgend ein Comedy Sender sein ? Ich kann da immer sehr gut dabei abschalten.

Denn ich finde, solche Sendungen haben einfach einen negativen Einfluss auf das Denken.


----------



## Nyrii (9. Februar 2010)

Hihi - gibt einen netten Spruch der schon in Rom als eiseneres Gesetzt galt:

"Brot und Spiele brauch das Volk" - dem kann ich nur zustimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wow, Tv Sendungen, Internet - alles Produkte der Globaliserung, aber im Grunde alte und bewärte Mittel, Opium für das Volk. Die Religion ist ein strahlendes Vorbild.


----------



## Shaila (9. Februar 2010)

Nyrii schrieb:


> Hihi - gibt einen netten Spruch der schon in Rom als eiseneres Gesetzt galt:
> 
> "Brot und Spiele brauch das Volk" - dem kann ich nur zustimmen
> 
> ...



Danke, das ist im Grunde alles was ich die ganze Zeit schreibe, einfach zusammengefasst.


----------



## Xorle (9. Februar 2010)

Sevydos schrieb:


> Steckt halt ein grosser Fehler in der Gesellschaft, wir gleichen uns dem Amerikanischen an.
> Für den Staat kanns doch nur gut sein, wenn die Leute weniger wissen, dann fragen sie weniger.
> ...
> 
> ...



Nein, sorry, aber das ist falsch. Je ungebildeter der Mensch, desto unproduktiver ist er auch (natürlich komplexer, aber der Anschaulichkeit wegen heruntergebrochen). Je unproduktiver bzw. unqualifizierter, desto größer der Mangel an Fachkräften auf dem Arbeitsmarkt, desto weniger technische/wirtschaftliche etc. Innovationen, desto geringer das Bruttosozialprodukt, desto geringer die Steuereinnahmen. Ganz platt ausgedrückt: Je dümmer das Volk, desto ärmer der Staat. Das Prinzip funktioniert "nur" in totalitären Systemen (schon fast eine Notwendigkeit dort), welche jedoch in der heutigen Zeit in erster Linie Agrar- oder Bodenschatzstaaten sind und dort kaum qualifizierte Arbeiter benötigt werden, weil es keine oder kaum produzierende Wirtschaft gibt. Es funktioniert nicht in marktwirtschaftlich orientierten Staaten, da ist es sogar kontraproduktiv. Wie gesagt, extrem vereinfacht dargestellt.



Sevydos schrieb:


> Fernsehen und andere Medien sind für mich nur Mittel zur Volkskontrolle.


Solange sich Fernsehen und Radio allein unter staatlicher Kontrolle befinden, besteht diese Gefahr, ja. Jedoch (nenn mich ruhig naiv) glaube ich an die Pressefreiheit in Deutschland und erlebe durch z.B. von Reportern aufgedeckte "Skandale" innerhalb "der Politik" welche zu Rücktritten etc. führten auch immer wieder Belege dafür. Medien können Meinungen beeinflussen und je nach Bildungsniveau stärker oder schwächer, auch richtig. Doch Medien als Kontrollmechanismus anzusehen ist meiner Meinung nach genauso naiv, wie der unreflektierte Glaube, das alles was z.B. in der Zeitung steht auch der Wahrheit entspricht.



Sevydos schrieb:


> Das Internet ist von dieser staatlichen Kontrolle grossteils unangetastet


Dieser Satz ist ein wunderbares Beispiel dafür, das viele Menschen in erster Line das glauben, was sie glauben wollen. Woher weißt du das das Internet nicht vollkommen kontrolliert wird, jeder Inhalt einer staatlichen Stelle bekannt ist und beeinflußt oder verändert werden kann? Der Glaube daran, das das Internet so etwas wie die letzte Bastion der totalen Meinungsfreiheit darstellt liegt doch in erster Linie daran begründet, das dies im Internet selbst überall nachzulesen ist. Dies ist wiederum genauso naiv, wie der Unglaube an die Pressefreiheit außerhalb des Netzes...



Sevydos schrieb:


> Ignoranz muss wahrlich ein Segen sein, sich nicht den Kopf über all das zerbrechen zu müssen...ein Traum.


Tut mir leid, aber deine Meinung ist im Grunde ignorant, weil sie auf Annahmen beruht, die du als wahr empfindest, ohne dies beweisen zu können, andere Meinungen dazu aber als falsch abstempelst. Außerdem passt in deinen Satz besser der Begriff Naivität...



			
				Skelletor2000 schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin froh kaum noch fern zu sehen.... meine nachrichten gibts 10x besser im internet und computerspielen ist die zukunft, also wieso sich über sowas schämen^^.... und ganz ehrlich, dauerglotzer haben auch kein sozialeres leben als zocker^^... und nochwas muss ich betonen... sorry aber wenn uns der staat germany keine möglichkeit gibt glücklich oder erfolgreich zu sein, dann sollen die uns wenigstens in sachen medien machen lassen was wir wollen...


Keine Möglichkeit, glücklich zu sein? Dein ganzer Beitrag, sorry, wäre ein wunderbares Argument für jeden Spielegegner und dieser Abschnitt setzt dem ganzen die Krone auf. Möglichkeiten gibt es verdammt viele, manche leichter manche schwerer zu erreichen...was DU daraus machst, ist DEINE Sache. Natürlich determiniert die soziale Herkunft, das Bildungsniveau etc. die Schwierigkeit deines Lebensweges, aber ein Ziel zu erreichen, liegt an dir selber...

Gefahren auch von Spielen wie WoW aufzuzeigen ist richtig. Natürlich gibt es genug Beiträge in verschiedenen Medien, welche nur so vor Ignoranz, Unwissenheit und Ablehnung aus Prinzip strotzen...wenn es aber wirklich jemanden an einem konstruktiven Dialog gelegen ist, dann sollten nicht die gleichen formalen Mittel gewählt werden und die gleiche ignorante Grundhaltung eingenommen werden, wie diejenigen, bei denen einige hier genau diesen Umstand kritisieren.
Anders ausgedrückt: Nur weil jemand eurem liebsten Hobby ans Bein pinkelt, müsst ihr nicht gleich zurückkacken. Damit bestätigt ihr nur Vorurteile statt sie konstruktiv zu wiederlegen.


----------



## Shaila (9. Februar 2010)

Xorle schrieb:


> Nein, sorry, aber das ist falsch. Je ungebildeter der Mensch, desto unproduktiver ist er auch (natürlich komplexer, aber der Anschaulichkeit wegen heruntergebrochen). Je unproduktiver bzw. unqualifizierter, desto größer der Mangel an Fachkräften auf dem Arbeitsmarkt, desto weniger technische/wirtschaftliche etc. Innovationen, desto geringer das Bruttosozialprodukt, desto geringer die Steuereinnahmen. Ganz platt ausgedrückt: Je dümmer das Volk, desto ärmer der Staat. Das Prinzip funktioniert "nur" in totalitären Systemen (schon fast eine Notwendigkeit dort), welche jedoch in der heutigen Zeit in erster Linie Agrar- oder Bodenschatzstaaten sind und dort kaum qualifizierte Arbeiter benötigt werden, weil es keine oder kaum produzierende Wirtschaft gibt. Es funktioniert nicht in marktwirtschaftlich orientierten Staaten, da ist es sogar kontraproduktiv. Wie gesagt, extrem vereinfacht dargestellt.



Du lässt da etwas wichtiges außer Acht. Es gibt zwei Arten von Dummheit. Einmal die Dummheit in der Form das Allgemeinbildung fehlt, man nicht kritisch denkt, keine Fragen stellt. Die Dummheit, die dafür gut ist, die Schäfchen zu hüten und darauf zu achten, das da keine schwarzen Schäfchen sind.

Dann gibt es noch die Dummheit in Form von: "Dumm in Mathe/Deutsch/Englisch". Das Ziel ist die Dummheit 1 hier. Wieviele Menschen gibt es, die vielleicht ein Mathesternchen sind, aber ansonsten die Intelligenz eines Steines besitzen ?

Für den Staat ist es nur wichtig, das die Menschen produktiv sind, wie du es so schön schreibst. Deswegen wird versucht, die Menschen möglichst produktiv auszubilden. Dabei wird gleichzeitig versucht, die beschriebene "Dummheit 1" möglichst weit zu verbreiten. Das ist das ganze Prinzip.




Xorle schrieb:


> Solange sich Fernsehen und Radio allein unter staatlicher Kontrolle befinden, besteht diese Gefahr, ja. Jedoch (nenn mich ruhig naiv) glaube ich an die Pressefreiheit in Deutschland und erlebe durch z.B. von Reportern aufgedeckte "Skandale" innerhalb "der Politik" welche zu Rücktritten etc. führten auch immer wieder Belege dafür. Medien können Meinungen beeinflussen und je nach Bildungsniveau stärker oder schwächer, auch richtig. Doch Medien als Kontrollmechanismus anzusehen ist meiner Meinung nach genauso naiv, wie der unreflektierte Glaube, das alles was z.B. in der Zeitung steht auch der Wahrheit entspricht.



Wie ich schon schrieb, sehe ich nicht die Medien selbst als BEWUSSTE Kontrolle an, zumindest sind sich die medien dessen nicht selber bewusst. Aber sie werden gezielt durch "Ablenkungsthemen" so manipuliert, das es zu einer Verblödung kommt. Und diese Ablenkungspolitik wird konsequent von politikern geführt.




Xorle schrieb:


> Dieser Satz ist ein wunderbares Beispiel dafür, das viele Menschen in erster Line das glauben, was sie glauben wollen. Woher weißt du das das Internet nicht vollkommen kontrolliert wird, jeder Inhalt einer staatlichen Stelle bekannt ist und beeinflußt oder verändert werden kann? Der Glaube daran, das das Internet so etwas wie die letzte Bastion der totalen Meinungsfreiheit darstellt liegt doch in erster Linie daran begründet, das dies im Internet selbst überall nachzulesen ist. Dies ist wiederum genauso naiv, wie der Unglaube an die Pressefreiheit außerhalb des Netzes...



Richtig, auch das sollte man hinterfragen, stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu.





Xorle schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, aber deine Meinung ist im Grunde ignorant, weil sie auf Annahmen beruht, die du als wahr empfindest, ohne dies beweisen zu können, andere Meinungen dazu aber als falsch abstempelst. Außerdem passt in deinen Satz besser der Begriff Naivität...




Alle Christen sind ignorant, die sehen die Existenz Gott als wahr an und können es nicht mit Beweißen belegen!






Xorle schrieb:


> Keine Möglichkeit, glücklich zu sein? Dein ganzer Beitrag, sorry, wäre ein wunderbares Argument für jeden Spielegegner und dieser Abschnitt setzt dem ganzen die Krone auf. Möglichkeiten gibt es verdammt viele, manche leichter manche schwerer zu erreichen...was DU daraus machst, ist DEINE Sache. Natürlich determiniert die soziale Herkunft, das Bildungsniveau etc. die Schwierigkeit deines Lebensweges, aber ein Ziel zu erreichen, liegt an dir selber...



Stimme ich dir zu.




Xorle schrieb:


> Gefahren auch von Spielen wie WoW aufzuzeigen ist richtig. Natürlich gibt es genug Beiträge in verschiedenen Medien, welche nur so vor Ignoranz, Unwissenheit und Ablehnung aus Prinzip strotzen...wenn es aber wirklich jemanden an einem konstruktiven Dialog gelegen ist, dann sollten nicht die gleichen formalen Mittel gewählt werden und die gleiche ignorante Grundhaltung eingenommen werden, wie diejenigen, bei denen einige hier genau diesen Umstand kritisieren.
> Anders ausgedrückt: Nur weil jemand eurem liebsten Hobby ans Bein pinkelt, müsst ihr nicht gleich zurückkacken. Damit bestätigt ihr nur Vorurteile statt sie konstruktiv zu wiederlegen.



Auch hier stimme ich dir zu. Allerdings hält sich die Anzahl, an konstruktiven Diskussionen um "Killerspiele" wirklich extrem in Grenzen. Und diese "Hetze" in den Medien zu Beginn der ganzen Debatte, war auch vielleicht nicht das Beste Fundament für folgende konstruktive Diskussionen.


----------



## Xorle (9. Februar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Du lässt da etwas wichtiges außer Acht. Es gibt zwei Arten von Dummheit. Einmal die Dummheit in der Form das Allgemeinbildung fehlt, man nicht kritisch denkt, keine Fragen stellt. Die Dummheit, die dafür gut ist, die Schäfchen zu hüten und darauf zu achten, das da keine schwarzen Schäfchen sind.
> 
> Dann gibt es noch die Dummheit in Form von: "Dumm in Mathe/Deutsch/Englisch". Das Ziel ist die Dummheit 1 hier. Wieviele Menschen gibt es, die vielleicht ein Mathesternchen sind, aber ansonsten die Intelligenz eines Steines besitzen ?
> 
> Für den Staat ist es nur wichtig, das die Menschen produktiv sind, wie du es so schön schreibst. Deswegen wird versucht, die Menschen möglichst produktiv auszubilden. Dabei wird gleichzeitig versucht, die beschriebene "Dummheit 1" möglichst weit zu verbreiten. Das ist das ganze Prinzip.


Das eine ist in der Regel untrennbar mit dem anderen verbunden. Eine höhere Allgemeinbildung oder eine fachspezifische Ausbildung bedingt das selbststädnige Denken (Forschung, Entwicklung etc.). Reine "Fachidioten" sind (wenn überhaupt) maximal in handwerklichen Berufen möglich. Es funktioniert nicht, ein kurzer Blick in die Geschichte und wie sich eine höhere Grundbildung auf das hinterfragen der staatlichen Autorität mit langfristigen Folgen von Aufständen, Revolutionen jeglicher Art etc. auswrikt, wiederlegen deine These. 



Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Wie ich schon schrieb, sehe ich nicht die Medien selbst als BEWUSSTE Kontrolle an, zumindest sind sich die medien dessen nicht selber bewusst. Aber sie werden gezielt durch "Ablenkungsthemen" so manipuliert, das es zu einer Verblödung kommt. Und diese Ablenkungspolitik wird konsequent von politikern geführt.


Dann erklär mir mal bitte, wie das in der Praxis aussieht?



Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Alle Christen sind ignorant, die sehen die Existenz Gott als wahr an und können es nicht mit Beweißen belegen!


Religion ist Glauben, nicht Wissen...und dogmatische Gläubige, welche ihren eigenen Glauben als die einzige und absolute Wahrheit ansehen, sind ignorant, ja.



Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Auch hier stimme ich dir zu. Allerdings hält sich die Anzahl, an konstruktiven Diskussionen um "Killerspiele" wirklich extrem in Grenzen. Und diese "Hetze" in den Medien zu Beginn der ganzen Debatte, war auch vielleicht nicht das Beste Fundament für folgende konstruktive Diskussionen.



Das ist gewiss keine ideale Ausgangslage, jedoch kein Hinderungsgrund die eigene gegenteilige Meinung auf einem reflektierten und auch selbstkritischem Niveau anzusetzen..und genau daran mangelt es vielen Beiträgen, welche eben genau dies bei den "Kilerspielegegner" offen beanstanden.

Auch wenn wir in vielen Punkten nicht die gleiche Meinung vertreten, so finde ich es bei dir z.B. gut, das du auf gegenteilige Stellungnahmen überhaupt eingehst, allein daran scheitert es schon oft. Eine Gesellschaft lebt auch u.a. von teils extremen gegenteiligen Ansichten und im Idealfall profitiert sie sogar davon. Meinungen sind immer gut, solange sie nicht zu Dogmen werden...


----------



## Cotraxis (9. Februar 2010)

zacke666 schrieb:


> Was gebt ihr den noch auf die Sendungen, ne da lass ich den Fernseher aus, Gez muss ich bezahlen hab ja ein Geschäft aber hilft ned,
> 
> Das Nivea ja Nivea das da rauskommt, sieht sich ned mal mehr meine Katze an.
> 
> ...



und du hast ein geschäft ??? -.-* naja....

zum thema des verfassers... ich geb da keinen wert drauf denn WoW und andere spiele die ich nun nicht nennen mag (bin ja nun nicht für schleichwerbung) wurden schon oft genug als "schlechtes" gepriesen....


----------



## Gnoffl (9. Februar 2010)

Ich finde es schon gut das auf die problematik hingewiesen wird, nur die Art und Weise ist halt nicht korrekt. Ich mein seit doch mal ehrlich wer von euch kennt nicht irgend einen Bekannten der in WoW mehr sieht als nur ein Spiel. Der täglich mehrere Stunden Online ist, im extrem fall weder Arbeitet noch sonst irgendwelchen Sozialen aktivitäten nachgeht. Man brauch das Spiel ja bloß betreten da begegnen einen schon genug leute die das "Spiel" nicht mehr als solches betrachten. Und dann gibt es ja noch die ganz extremen Spieler die zwar die ausnahme sind aber das heist ja nicht das sie nicht da sind. Wenn ein sollches problem vorhanden ist sollte man es auch nicht ignorieren. Was die problematik der Berichterstattung angeht und die damit verbundene Hetzerei so ist es aus meiner Sicht ja sogar die Aufgabe von Journalisten ihren Berichten eine gewisse Würze zu verleihen um die Aufmerksamkeit des Zuschauers/Lesers/Zuhörers auf den Bericht zu ziehen. Das Problem liegt wohl nicht beim Sender der Information sondern vielmehr beim Empfänger der Information. Um das mal anhand eines Bsp. deutlich zu machen: Angenommen man verbreitet die Information das Mädchen/Frauen die Fussball spielen sich früher oder später mit 100%er warscheinlichkeit dem weiblichen Geschlecht hingezogen fühlen mit einer gewissen Glaubwürdigkeit. Was glaubt ihr wie viele Mütter und Väter, welche möglicherweise christlichen Glaubens sind, ihren Töchtern nach dieser Information das Fussballspielen verbieten würden??? Klar nicht alle Christen würden daraufhin dem Kind das spielen verbieten. Aber ich denke ein nicht unerheblicher Anteil würde wirklich zu dieser Maßnahme greifen. Tatsache ist einfach wenn Menschen eine Aussage für Glaubwürdig halten dann Handeln sie auch danach. Mit anderen Worten wenn die Leute nicht alle denken würden "alles sei richtig was das Fernsehen berichtet" dann würden auch nicht so viele denken das jeder WoW Spieler ein Suchti ist. Und damit liegt der Fehler für mich EIndeutig beim Konsumenten und nicht beim Fernsehen


----------



## Shaila (9. Februar 2010)

Xorle schrieb:


> Das eine ist in der Regel untrennbar mit dem anderen verbunden. Eine höhere Allgemeinbildung oder eine fachspezifische Ausbildung bedingt das selbststädnige Denken (Forschung, Entwicklung etc.). Reine "Fachidioten" sind (wenn überhaupt) maximal in handwerklichen Berufen möglich. Es funktioniert nicht, ein kurzer Blick in die Geschichte und wie sich eine höhere Grundbildung auf das hinterfragen der staatlichen Autorität mit langfristigen Folgen von Aufständen, Revolutionen jeglicher Art etc. auswrikt, wiederlegen deine These.



Einige Mitschülerinnen von mir haben eine 1 in Erdkunde. in einer Stunde wurde sie zufällig gefragt, wo denn Südamerika läge. Alle zeigten auf Afrika.




Xorle schrieb:


> Dann erklär mir mal bitte, wie das in der Praxis aussieht?



Ganz einfach, die Politiker packen einfach große Debatten um eigentlich unwichtige Probleme und die Medien schnappen es auf.




Xorle schrieb:


> Religion ist Glauben, nicht Wissen...und dogmatische Gläubige, welche ihren eigenen Glauben als die einzige und absolute Wahrheit ansehen, sind ignorant, ja.



Nicht unbedingt, aber das wäre jetzt Off - Topic, lassen wir das lieber.





Xorle schrieb:


> Das ist gewiss keine ideale Ausgangslage, jedoch kein Hinderungsgrund die eigene gegenteilige Meinung auf einem reflektierten und auch selbstkritischem Niveau anzusetzen..und genau daran mangelt es vielen Beiträgen, welche eben genau dies bei den "Kilerspielegegner" offen beanstanden.
> 
> Auch wenn wir in vielen Punkten nicht die gleiche Meinung vertreten, so finde ich es bei dir z.B. gut, das du auf gegenteilige Stellungnahmen überhaupt eingehst, allein daran scheitert es schon oft. Eine Gesellschaft lebt auch u.a. von teils extremen gegenteiligen Ansichten und im Idealfall profitiert sie sogar davon. Meinungen sind immer gut, solange sie nicht zu Dogmen werden...



Es ist wichtig, das Menschen nicht alle der gleichen Meinung sind. Es ist wichtig, das es immer welche gibt, die etwas in Frage stellen. Viele verstehen glaube ich die Definition des Wortes Diskussion falsch. Es geht dabei darum, Meinungen auszutauschen und darüber zu _diskutieren_, welche wohl die Beste Meinung ist. Dabei sollte man beachten, das man Niemandem eine Meinung aufzwingen kann. Auch ich habe das nicht vor. Man kann nur versuchen andere zu überzeugen.

Sicher ist es auch wichtig, das die Gamer auch mal auf sich selbst blicken. Allerdings halte ich diese Reaktion auf so eine Hetze nur für logisch.


----------



## Mak (9. Februar 2010)

Und inwiefern soll es helfen, Intoleranz mit weiterer Intoleranz zu bekämpfen?

Du tust doch auch nichts anderes als zu proklamieren, dass das Fernsehen das Böse ist und "wir" die Zukunft sind.

Ich sehe hier nicht, inwiefern du dich von den "Bösen" abhebst?
Ja, sicher lass ich mich als Gamer nicht gerne verunglimpfen als Amokläufer, Süchtler etc.
Aber mich betrifft das dann auch einfach nicht. Auch ich hatte eine Zeit, wo ich 10 Stunden am Tag WoW gezockt habe, als ob mein Leben davon abhänge.
Aber das war halt ne Phase, in der ich einfach den Unbilden der Realität entfliehen wollte und habe es so kompensiert. War ich zu der Zeit süchtig? Nein, denn mein Problem war nicht, dass ich unbedingt mehr WoW spielen wollte (was ich sicherlich sehr gerne getan habe und noch immer tue) sonder das ich mich weniger mit meinen RL-Problemen auseinander setzen wollte. Also tangiert mich die Aussage "Süchtiger" nicht.
Da ich bisher noch keine Gedanke auf Amokläufe und ähnliches verschwendet habe, zieht bei mir auch nicht das Argument "Killerspiel-Spieler der Amok läuft". Ja, ich spiele Killerspiele. Habe ich deswegen mehr Lust anderen Weh zu tun als ich es ohne Spiele habe? Nein, ich denke nicht. Im Gegenteil denke ich sogar, dass das Spielen über die Jahre meine Frustresistenz deutlich gesteigert hat. Amok laufen (im übertragenen Sinne) könnte ich manchmal, wenn ich unsere Politiker sehe, die sich Vertreter des Volkes nennen, sich aber nur selbst vertreten. Oder wenn ich sehe, wie Menschen auch heute noch unterdrückt werden in s. g. zivilisierten Ländern. Aber wegen Spielen? Nöööö. Ergo, zieh ich mir den Schuh auch nicht an.
Und wenn sich andere von der Meinungsmache beeinflussen lassen und sich deswegen einem anders gegenüber verhalten, dann muß man sie entweder eines besseren belehren oder aber ignorieren. Es gibt 6 Milliarden Menschen (Anzahl steigend) also muß ich nicht auf jede Meinung etwas geben.
Und das die Medien immer sehr einseitig berichten, ist auch normal, denn nur so kriegt man Quote.
Es will sicher keiner ne Sendung sehen "Warum WoW nicht süchtig macht, Counter Strike nicht zur Bildung neuer Schläferzellen führt und Hello Kitty Online Kinder verblödet" ;D


----------



## Noxiel (9. Februar 2010)

Allerdings erwartet man dann auch von seinem Gegenüber mit überprüfbaren Argumenten in die Diskussion einzusteigen. Was abgesehen von deinem Beispiel mit der Mitschülerin, deren Verhalten vertretend für alle TV-Konsumenten stehen soll, nicht geschehen ist. 

Aber wenigstens kann ich so ungefähr einschätzen, wie alt du bist, ein Fakt der mir schon viel besser hilft, das Potential dieser Unterhaltung einzuordnen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (9. Februar 2010)

Mak schrieb:


> Und inwiefern soll es helfen, Intoleranz mit weiterer Intoleranz zu bekämpfen?
> 
> Du tust doch auch nichts anderes als zu proklamieren, dass das Fernsehen das Böse ist und "wir" die Zukunft sind.
> 
> ...



Ich habe mit der "logischen Reaktion" nicht unbedingt von mir gesprochen. Und bei einer Onlinesucht ist es in den meisten Fällen so, das man der Realität entfliehen will. Daran ist allerdings nicht das Spiel, sondern das soziale Umfeld schuld, was viele oft vergessen.


----------



## MrGimbel (9. Februar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> ...
> Es ist wichtig, das Menschen nicht alle der gleichen Meinung sind. Es ist wichtig, das es immer welche gibt, die etwas in Frage stellen. Viele verstehen glaube ich die *Definition des Wortes Diskussion falsch*. Es geht dabei darum, Meinungen auszutauschen und darüber zu _diskutieren_, welche wohl die Beste Meinung ist. Dabei sollte man beachten, das man Niemandem eine Meinung aufzwingen kann. Auch ich habe das nicht vor. Man kann nur versuchen andere zu überzeugen.
> ...



Eine Diskussion ist kein Austausch von Meinungen, sondern ein Austausch von Argumenten!


----------



## Shaila (9. Februar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Allerdings erwartet man dann auch von seinem Gegenüber mit überprüfbaren Argumenten in die Diskussion einzusteigen. Was abgesehen von deinem Beispiel mit der Mitschülerin, deren Verhalten vertretend für alle TV-Konsumenten stehen soll, nicht geschehen ist.
> 
> Aber wenigstens kann ich so ungefähr einschätzen, wie alt du bist, ein Fakt der mir schon viel besser hilft, das Potential dieser Unterhaltung einzuordnen.




Ja, dieser Kommentar hat mir auch sehr weiter geholfen, das Potential dieser Unterhaltung einzustufen, denn anscheinend denkst auch du in Schubladen. Lass mich raten, jetzt kommt gleich das "oh lolol, unter 18 der peilt eh nix und is dumm" Argument ? Na dann leg mal los...


Ich kann nur so viel sagen, das das Alter oft garnichts zu sagen hat. Gucke ich mir manche Erwachsene an, dann haben die den Verstand eines 9 jährigen. Aber bitte, lasst die Altersflames beginnen. Ich bin dann mal weg, wenn es jetzt in diese Richtung laufen sollte.


----------



## Ganur (9. Februar 2010)

ich finde es blos immer interessant das solche themen immer vom volksverblödungsmedium nr. 1 gebracht werden, vermutlich gabs dann in der werbung noch nen spot von WOW.
es wird immer was gebend das als "teufelszeug" verdammt wird, früher war es einmal die wissenschaft, irgendwann mal die rockmusik jetzt is es ebend das i-net mit seinen möglichkeiten wie zb. mmo´s oder shoter, den lt. den medien is jeder shoterspieler sowieso ein potentieller geisteskranker killer und wow ein killerspiel.
traurig finde ich nur das es dabei immer nur um quoten geht, sowieso nie um die menschen dahinter, oder warum legen die sender nicht mal ein paar scheine auf den tisch und bezahlen so einem "armen" "süchtigen" zocker mal ne therapie, kaufen ihm mal was nettes zum anziehen und versuchen ihn in die gesellschaft "zurückzubringen".
nein der mensch wird zur schau gestellt.
aber egal, is so und dieser tread wird es auch nicht ändern.
wichtig is nur das sich ein jeder seine eigen meinung behält, und sich nicht zu sehr von den medien beinflussen lässt.
frag mich nur wer is jetzt der dumme?
der der 2-3 mal in der woche vorm pc sitzt und zockt aber seine eigene meinung hat, oder der sich vor dem tv setzt und siche eine meinung eintrichtern lässt ???


----------



## Pusillin (9. Februar 2010)

Ich gebe mich immer damit zufrieden, zu wissen,
dass die Leute, die diese Masche aufgezogen haben,
WoW aus persöhnlichen Gründen, keinesfalls objektiv, hassen.
Das ist natürlich falsch, denn wie immer muss man auf das Allgemeinwesen achten.
Aber auch Statistiken etc. können zwar zeigen, dass mehr Zeit vorm PC verbracht wird,
aber nicht die Meinung der volljärigen Bürger ändern.
Wenn Hilfe gewollt wird, kann man sie gerne anbieten,
aber auf eine angemessene Weise und ihn nicht ausnutzen, um in in Shows
als Unmensch darzustellen um die Quoten hochzuhalten.

Ich gebe mich immer damit zufrieden, zu wissen,
dass die Leute, die da mitziehen, schwach sind.
Dass behaupte ich nicht nur weil sie gegen WoW wettern, sondern generell.
Sie sind Mitläufer, die sich selbst für öffentliche Anerkennung belügen.

Wie viel Prozent der Leute, die eine schlechte Einstellung zu WoW haben, haben
sich wenigstens einmal damit befasst?

Sie haben sich von den Medien manipulieren lassen, darum empfinde ich sie als schwach.
Ich bin sicher die wenigsten lassen noch mit sich reden.
Meine Schilderungen beruhen größtenteils auf Erfahrungen.


Irgendwie ist das für die mesten Leute noch neu.
Sie reagieren skeptisch, viele sindkonservativ, aber ich bin sicher,
irgendwann wird man da toleranter sein.


Ich bin sicher jedes Argument dieser Seite zerpflücken zu können.


----------



## Grushdak (9. Februar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Du lässt da etwas wichtiges außer Acht. Es gibt zwei Arten von Dummheit.


Du hast dabei an die dritte "Dummeheit" nicht bedacht - die Dummheit sich in Verschwörungstheorien zu verirren, ohne jegliche Beweise.

Man kann zwar etwas kritisch betrachten, mache ich auch oft, wennicht sogar manchmal zu sehr.
Doch etwas zu behaupten ohne jeglichen Halt, daß als die Non+Ultra Meinung zu präsentieren - und glauben es sei die Wahrheit ... noway!

Von daher kann ich auf Folgendes 



Meneleus01 schrieb:


> ... Aber sie werden gezielt durch "Ablenkungsthemen" so manipuliert, das es zu einer Verblödung kommt.



nur sagen/fragen: Hat es Dich auch schon erwischt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Für den Staat ist es nur wichtig, das die Menschen produktiv sind, wie du es so schön schreibst. Deswegen wird versucht, die Menschen möglichst produktiv auszubilden. Dabei wird gleichzeitig versucht, die beschriebene "Dummheit 1" möglichst weit zu verbreiten. Das ist das ganze Prinzip.



Sry, nun wird's aber echt albern.
Mach die Augen auf, sei nicht blind!
Und Du wirst sehen, wieviel Kreativität von allen Mitmenschen gefordert/gewünscht wird/ist.



Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Alle Christen sind ignorant, die sehen die Existenz Gott als wahr an und können es nicht mit Beweißen belegen!



Da muss ich Dir mal ganz energisch widersprechen.
Was fällt Dir überhaupt ein?!!
Auf der einen Seite prangerst Du die Manipulation anderer an.
Andererseits versuchst Du mit dieser Aussage selber Manipulation von Meinungen Anderer Christen gegenüber.

Merkst Du was?

....

Bei allem was Du schreibst (nimmt ja kein Ende^^) ...
Du schreibst und schreibst, musst alles kleinlichst auseinandernehmen.
Dabei verwickelst Du Dich selber in Widersprüche und weißt evtl. schon gar nicht mehr, was Du geschrieben hast. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Übrigen bestimmen die Politiker nicht unbedingt so entscheidend bestimmte Medien (z.B. TV)- oft ist es auch andersrum.
Das ist teilweise so ähnlich, wie mit den großen Wirtschafts-Monopolen.
Natürlich beruht das auf Gegenseitigkeit, sodaß Politiker auch die Medien gerne benutzen.

Und zum Schluss:

Jeder hat die Freiheit zu entscheiden, wem er Glauben schenken darf/will.

Und das, was Du schreibst und somit anscheinend auch so empfindest ist Dein Empfinden.
Es sagt überhaupt nix darüber aus - daß auch wirklich so ist.

Dieser Post war mein Empfinden.^

greetz


----------



## Noxiel (9. Februar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ja, dieser Kommentar hat mir auch sehr weiter geholfen, das Potential dieser Unterhaltung einzustufen, denn anscheinend denkst auch du in Schubladen. Lass mich raten, jetzt kommt gleich das "oh lolol, unter 18 der peilt eh nix und is dumm" Argument ? Na dann leg mal los...



Nein, das hatte ich nicht vor. Aber natürlich wundert es mich schon, dass ich auf gezielte Nachfragen nur ausweichende bzw. mit einer Gegenfrage gekoppelte Antworten bekomme. In erster Linie kam meist immer ein ausweichendes "Frag dich doch mal selbst, wieso dies, wieso jenes?", wenn ich explizit nach deinem Standpunkt gefragt habe. 





Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ich kann nur so viel sagen, das das Alter oft garnichts zu sagen hat. Gucke ich mir manche Erwachsene an, dann haben die den Verstand eines 9 jährigen. Aber bitte, lasst die Altersflames beginnen. Ich bin dann mal weg, wenn es jetzt in diese Richtung laufen sollte.


Nein, das stimmt. Das Alter hat nicht immer etwas über die soziale Intelligenz eines Menschen zu sagen, allerdings entwickelt sich in den meisten Fälle erst im höheren Alter das Verständnis für die größeren Zusammenhänge. Politik beginnt interessant zu werden, Wirtschaft und Kultur rücken in den Fokus. Wenn man selbst Mitgestalter ist, sprich sein Leben in allen Aspekten zu bestimmen beginnt, dann startet dieser Prozess. Ich mache mich sicher nicht über dein Alter lustig, aber ich sehe ein, dass wir einfach auf zu verschiedenen Leveln stehen, und damit meine ich keine qualitativen, als das es noch Sinn machen würde, sich weiter mit diesem Thema zu ereifern.


----------



## Shaila (9. Februar 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Du hast dabei an die dritte "Dummeheit" nicht bedacht - die Dummheit sich in Verschwörungstheorien zu verirren, ohne jegliche Beweise.
> 
> Man kann zwar etwas kritisch betrachten, mache ich auch oft, wennicht sogar manchmal zu sehr.
> Doch etwas zu behaupten ohne jeglichen Halt, daß als die Non+Ultra Meinung zu präsentieren - und glauben es sei die Wahrheit ... noway!



Verschwörungstheorie ? Schau dich mal ein bisschen um. Beispielsweise im Internet, aber auch in den verschiedensten Buchläden. Da gibt es Massenweise Kritiker, die mich in meiner Meinung stützen. Da gibt es mittlerweile ganze Bücher drüber, über das Thema "Verblödung". Bevor man etwas als Verschwörungstheorie abstempelt, sollte man sich auch mal darüber informieren, nicht wahr ?

Die NWO ist eine Verschwörungstheorie, die Verblödung Deutschlands sicherlich nicht.





Grushdak schrieb:


> Von daher kann ich auf Folgendes
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nein.





Grushdak schrieb:


> Sry, nun wird's aber echt albern.
> Mach die Augen auf, sei nicht blind!
> Und Du wirst sehen, wieviel Kreativität von allen Mitmenschen gefordert/gewünscht wird/ist.



Beispiele ? Und bitte jetzt nicht irgendwelche Beispiele von irgendwas Aufgesetztem.




Grushdak schrieb:


> Da muss ich Dir mal ganz wehemend widersprechen.
> Was fällt Dir überhaupt ein?!!
> Auf der einen Seite prangerst Du die Manipulation anderer an.
> Andererseits versuchst Du mit dieser Aussage selber Manipulation von Meinungen Anderer Christen gegenüber.
> ...




Ironie ist eine tolle Sache. Noch schöner finde ich es, wenn mal wieder einer es für ernst nimmt.




Grushdak schrieb:


> Bei allem was Du schreibst (nimmt ja kein Ende^^) ...
> Du schreibst und schreibst, musst alles kleinlichst auseinandernehmen.
> Dabei verwickelst Du Dich selber in Widersprüche und weißt evtl. schon gar nicht mehr, was Du geschrieben hast.
> 
> ...



Ich denke nicht. Sehr tolle Argumente und guten Diskussionsstoff lieferst du hier. und der Bezug auf das Thema ist unverkennbar!




Grushdak schrieb:


> Im Übrigen bestimmen die Politiker nicht unbedingt so entscheidend bestimmte Medien (z.B. TV)- oft ist es auch andersrum.
> Das ist teilweise so ähnlich, wie mit den großen Wirtschafts-Monopolen.
> Natürlich beruht das auf Gegenseitigkeit, sodaß Politiker auch die Medien gerne benutzen.




Herzlichen Glückwunsch, du hast meine Kommentare nicht verstanden.




Grushdak schrieb:


> Und zum Schluss:
> 
> Jeder hat die Freiheit zu entscheiden, wem er Glauben schenken darf/will.
> 
> ...



Das Einzig Gescheite an diesem (ansonsten auf Schwachsinn basierenden) Text.


----------



## Shaila (9. Februar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Nein, das hatte ich nicht vor. Aber natürlich wundert es mich schon, dass ich auf gezielte Nachfragen nur ausweichende bzw. mit einer Gegenfrage gekoppelte Antworten bekomme. In erster Linie kam meist immer ein ausweichendes "Frag dich doch mal selbst, wieso dies, wieso jenes?", wenn ich explizit nach deinem Standpunkt gefragt habe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich sage ja...Schubladen. Wenn das Alter nicht relevant für dich wäre, hättest du nicht danach gefragt. Ich finde es ziemlich ignorant, alle als dümmer anzusehen, oder auf einem niedrigeren Level, die unter deinem Alter sind.


----------



## Noxiel (9. Februar 2010)

Das habe ich nicht getan, auch nicht geschrieben, auch nicht gemeint. Aber ich bin nicht hier um dir Lektionen im Leseverstehen zu geben, daher überlasse ich die Bühne jetzt anderen.


----------



## Grushdak (9. Februar 2010)

So Meneleus - ich steige hier aus - da Du beleidigend wirst und Meinungen anderer als Schwachsinn bezeichnest.

Du wurdest auch nur durch Medien "manipuliert", weil Du, wie Du sagst, Dich aus Büchern angeblich schlau gemacht hast.
So könnte man es jedenfalls auch behaupten.

Alle werden ja manipuliert - nur Du nicht, weil Du ja alles schlau/kritisch betrachtest. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bezüglich Glaube: Ich bin in meiner mehrjährigen Drogenzeit Gott begegnet - fertig Aus

und tschüss


----------



## Gnoffl (9. Februar 2010)

mmm79 schrieb:


> Dann müssten die jeden Fersehsender abschalten und jede Zeitung einstampfen ...
> und wer hier noch glaubt das Deutschland in Afganistan verdeitigt wird, dem ist sowieso net mehr zu helfen ...
> 
> Das Internet kann wesentlich informativer und objektiver sein, wenn man weiß wo man suchen muss.
> ...



hab die Seite infokrieg.tv die du ja gepostet hast gerade mal überflogen. Muss jetzt einfach mal loswerden das diese Seite keineswegs bessere Berichterstattung liefert als jene aus diversen anderen Medien. Ohne mir auch nur einen Text ernsthaft durchgelesen zu haben bin ich mir sicher das auch diese Website nicht der kern der Warheit sein wird. Woher wilst du denn Wissen ob das was auf infokrieg geschrieben wird richtig ist? Etwa nur weil sie nicht das publiziert was auf anderen Medien breit getreten wird??? Jeder glaubt das was er glauben will. Was jedoch tatsächlich geschehen ist das kann ja wohl lediglich derjenige Beurteilen der dabei gewesen ist. Einer der Gründe weshalb sämtliche Medien weder Glaubwürdig sind noch ist eine besser als die andere. Denn Tatsache ist ganz egal welches Medium du verwendest du musst dich am ende auf die Glaubwürdigkeit des Verfassers verlassen können... und wer bitte kann das schon??? Das soll jetzt nicht heisen das deine Seite unbrauchbar ist aber sie ist nicht einen funken besser als alle anderen Puplikationen und du bist nach dem lesen nicht ein bisschen klüger als der rest der Welt. Die Leute müssen einfach mal aufhören sich über dinge eine Meinung zu bilden von denen sie definitiv keine Ahnung haben können!!!


----------



## Shaila (9. Februar 2010)

Infokrieg ist eine Mist Seite. Da wird wirklich alles als Verschwörung eingestuft. Von Religionen über Klimawandel, bis hin zur Ausrottung von 80% der Menschheit. Der Seite darf man keinen Glauben schenken.

*"Zitat"*

So Meneleus - ich steige hier aus - da Du beleidigend wirst und Meinungen anderer als Schwachsinn bezeichnest.

Du wurdest auch nur durch Medien "manipuliert", weil Du, wie Du sagst, Dich aus Büchern angeblich schlau gemacht hast.
So könnte man es jedenfalls auch behaupten.

Alle werden ja manipuliert - nur Du nicht, weil Du ja alles schlau/kritisch betrachtest. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bezüglich Glaube: Ich bin in meiner mehrjährigen Drogenzeit Gott begegnet - fertig Aus

und tschüss 

*"Zitatende"*

Ja, ich gestehe. Ich bin ein böser Mensch. Ein manipulierter größenwahnsinniger Verschwörungstheoretiker, der durch beleidigende Propaganda versucht, die totale Weltherrschaft an sich zu reißen. Du hast mich eiskalt erwischt.


----------



## Xorle (9. Februar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Einige Mitschülerinnen von mir haben eine 1 in Erdkunde. in einer Stunde wurde sie zufällig gefragt, wo denn Südamerika läge. Alle zeigten auf Afrika.


Dann vereinfache ich die Darstellung. Ich schaffe als totalitärer Staat Schulen ab, damit niemand außerhalb meiner direkten Kontrolle des Lesens mächtig ist. Somit erschwere ich vehement den Austausch von Informationen durch (Print)Medien. Diese Art der "Verblödung" funktioniert. Erdkunde respektive Geographie ist ein weitreichendes komplexes Thema. Nur weil jemand eine (zugegeben recht leichte) Frage innerhalb dieses Themengebietes nicht beantworten kann bzw. falsch beantwortet, ist das lange noch kein Beweis. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Außerdem ging es mir weniger um rein fachliche Inhalte, als die durch Lernen erlernte Befähigung zur Reflektion.



Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, die Politiker packen einfach große Debatten um eigentlich unwichtige Probleme und die Medien schnappen es auf.


Sorry, aber es auf diesen Punkt zu reduzieren erweckt den Eindruck sich nicht wirklich mit der (Aus)Wirkung von Medien, Wechselwirkungen und politischer Einflussnahme beschäftigt zu haben (und so weiter)...das ist viel zu dürftig und im Grunde auch kein Beleg, nur eine Mutmaßung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Sicher ist es auch wichtig, das die Gamer auch mal auf sich selbst blicken. Allerdings halte ich diese Reaktion auf so eine Hetze nur für logisch.


Verständlich durchaus, aber kontraproduktiv. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (9. Februar 2010)

Xorle schrieb:


> Dann vereinfache ich die Darstellung. Ich schaffe als totalitärer Staat Schulen ab, damit niemand außerhalb meiner direkten Kontrolle des Lesens mächtig ist. Somit erschwere ich vehement den Austausch von Informationen durch (Print)Medien. Diese Art der "Verblödung" funktioniert. Erdkunde respektive Geographie ist ein weitreichendes komplexes Thema. Nur weil jemand eine (zugegeben recht leichte) Frage innerhalb dieses Themengebietes nicht beantworten kann bzw. falsch beantwortet, ist das lange noch kein Beweis.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich bin mir halt nur nicht sicher, ob diese Refelektion so stattfindet. Am Ende liegt das wohl ander persönlichen Wahrnehmung. Zum Thema Allgemeinwissen kann ich nur sagen, das 90% der Schüler aus meiner Klasse nicht einmal wissen was eine Demokratie oder eine Diktatur ist. Von sowas wie EU haben sie noch nie etwas gehört und alle halten Sendungen wie Gallileo für höchst wissenswert. gut, vielleicht ist es auch eine Ausnahme, aber sowas schockiert einfach.




Xorle schrieb:


> Sorry, aber es auf diesen Punkt zu reduzieren erweckt den Eindruck sich nicht wirklich mit der (Aus)Wirkung von Medien, Wechselwirkungen und politischer Einflussnahme beschäftigt zu haben (und so weiter)...das ist viel zu dürftig und im Grunde auch kein Beleg, nur eine Mutmaßung.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es ist am Ende so, das man es nicht beweißen, aber auch nicht widerlegen kann. Das ist zumindest meine Meinung. Das thema Verblödung allerdings ist längst kein Verschwörungsthema mehr. Wie gesagt, gibt es massenweise Kritiker. Es steht halt nicht fest, ob diese Verblödung bewusst oder unbewusst geschieht. Oder ob es nur ein Nebeneffeckt von etwas ist. Aber sie findet meiner Meinung nach statt und ich bin auch der Meinung, das das Medium Fernsehen Anteil daran nimmt.




Xorle schrieb:


> Verständlich durchaus, aber kontraproduktiv.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja leider, die Meisten begegnen Abneigung eben mit Abneigung. Das ist leider Meistens so.


----------



## Nyrii (9. Februar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Nein, das stimmt. Das Alter hat nicht immer etwas über die soziale Intelligenz eines Menschen zu sagen, allerdings entwickelt sich in den meisten Fälle erst im höheren Alter das Verständnis für die größeren Zusammenhänge. Politik beginnt interessant zu werden, Wirtschaft und Kultur rücken in den Fokus. Wenn man selbst Mitgestalter ist, sprich sein Leben in allen Aspekten zu bestimmen beginnt, dann startet dieser Prozess. Ich mache mich sicher nicht über dein Alter lustig, aber ich sehe ein, dass wir einfach auf zu verschiedenen Leveln stehen, und damit meine ich keine qualitativen, als das es noch Sinn machen würde, sich weiter mit diesem Thema zu ereifern.



Da muss ich mal widersprechen, das runterstufen anhand des Alters mit dem Argument, Lebenserfahrung hinkt ein bisschen. Denn was Mene hat, ist Interesse an Etwas, eine Meinung. Damit steht er auf einem Level mit dir. 

Zudem muss ich Mene in vielen Punkten recht geben, es ist einfach Menschen die an etwas zweifeln, sei es das System, die Gesellschaft oder Politik oder alles zusammen, als Spinner darzustellen. Man brauch keine Verschwörungstheorien ala Illuminati, oder "die Usa hat den 11 september selber geplant" - auch wenn die Usa dies gemacht haben sollte, es sterben täglich im Irak soviele Menschen wie am 11 september, das juckt keine Sau. Und wieso? weil keine Medien davon berichten, aber wir haben ja die "Pressefreiheit" in Deutschland, deswegen werden Menschen die sozialkritische Äußerungen von sich geben auch nicht von dem Bnd überwacht.

Amen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xorle (9. Februar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ich bin mir halt nur nicht sicher, ob diese Refelektion so stattfindet. Am Ende liegt das wohl ander persönlichen Wahrnehmung. Zum Thema Allgemeinwissen kann ich nur sagen, das 90% der Schüler aus meiner Klasse nicht einmal wissen was eine Demokratie oder eine Diktatur ist. Von sowas wie EU haben sie noch nie etwas gehört und alle halten Sendungen wie Gallileo für höchst wissenswert. gut, vielleicht ist es auch eine Ausnahme, aber sowas schockiert einfach.


Deine Klasse ist aber kein repräsentativer Querschnitt. Das dich die erschreckt, ist im Grunde sogar gut, weil du Bildung als etwas erstrebenswertes ansiehst. Ich habe im Laufe meiner Tätigkeit im Jugendbereich viele erschreckende Beispiele für mangelnde (Schul)Bildung kennengelernt, sehe die Hauptgründe dafür jedoch ganz woanders. Überfüllte Schulen, Lehrermangel, familiäre Disstabilität, das Schulsystem an sich, mit einer viel zu frühen (stigmatisierenden) Festlegung des weiteren Bildungswegs, Zustand der Schulen aufgrund leerer komunaler Kassen, bildungsfernes Elternhaus...einfacher ausgedrückt: Ständig wird dort gespart, wo Geld am dringendsten investiert werden muss: Bei Kindern und Jugendlichen.
Das Fernsehen im speziellen kann und konnte niemals (Schul)Bildung ausgleichen, maximal ergänzen. Insofern kann und konnte man das Fernsehen höchstens für Entdeckung neuer Interessenfelder oder vielleicht im Idealfall sogar als Vertiefung von Themen verwenden, niemals jedoch als Bildungsersatz oder gar Grundlage. Du überbewertest die Funktion von Fernsehen überproportional, deswegen stimmt deine These des Zusammenhangs zwischen "Verblödung" und Fernsehen nicht. Auch die von dir angesprochenen Bücher werden (da gehe ich jede Wette ein, wenn sie denn gut rechercheirt sind) die tatsächlichen Ursachen an anderer Stelle ausmachen.
[/QUOTE]



Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Es ist am Ende so, das man es nicht beweißen, aber auch nicht widerlegen kann. Das ist zumindest meine Meinung. Das thema Verblödung allerdings ist längst kein Verschwörungsthema mehr. Wie gesagt, gibt es massenweise Kritiker. Es steht halt nicht fest, ob diese Verblödung bewusst oder unbewusst geschieht. Oder ob es nur ein Nebeneffeckt von etwas ist. Aber sie findet meiner Meinung nach statt und ich bin auch der Meinung, das das Medium Fernsehen Anteil daran nimmt.


Da es schlicht und ergreifend gar nicht möglich ist Bildung wesentlich durch Fernsehen zu beeinflussen, ist dies allein schon Beleg für die Unrichtigkeit deiner Annahme. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ja leider, die Meisten begegnen Abneigung eben mit Abneigung. Das ist leider Meistens so.


Ja und? Kein Grund es diesen Menschen gleich zu tun. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexacoatl (9. Februar 2010)

Dienstag 20:15, schaltet mal auf "arte", dort läuft jetzt ein Film über Medienpolitik.


----------



## Shaila (9. Februar 2010)

Xorle schrieb:


> Deine Klasse ist aber kein repräsentativer Querschnitt. Das dich die erschreckt, ist im Grunde sogar gut, weil du Bildung als etwas erstrebenswertes ansiehst. Ich habe im Laufe meiner Tätigkeit im Jugendbereich viele erschreckende Beispiele für mangelnde (Schul)Bildung kennengelernt, sehe die Hauptgründe dafür jedoch ganz woanders. Überfüllte Schulen, Lehrermangel, familiäre Disstabilität, das Schulsystem an sich, mit einer viel zu frühen (stigmatisierenden) Festlegung des weiteren Bildungswegs, Zustand der Schulen aufgrund leerer komunaler Kassen, bildungsfernes Elternhaus...einfacher ausgedrückt: Ständig wird dort gespart, wo Geld am dringendsten investiert werden muss: Bei Kindern und Jugendlichen.
> Das Fernsehen im speziellen kann und konnte niemals (Schul)Bildung ausgleichen, maximal ergänzen. Insofern kann und konnte man das Fernsehen höchstens für Entdeckung neuer Interessenfelder oder vielleicht im Idealfall sogar als Vertiefung von Themen verwenden, niemals jedoch als Bildungsersatz oder gar Grundlage. Du überbewertest die Funktion von Fernsehen überproportional, deswegen stimmt deine These des Zusammenhangs zwischen "Verblödung" und Fernsehen nicht. Auch die von dir angesprochenen Bücher werden (da gehe ich jede Wette ein, wenn sie denn gut rechercheirt sind) die tatsächlichen Ursachen an anderer Stelle ausmachen.



Kann ich absolut zustimmen. Aber ich glaube wir reden ein bisschen aneinander vorbei. Das Fernsehen spielt eine Rolle, es ist vielleicht nicht gerade eine Hauptrolle, aber es ist eine. Denn wenn nurnoch oberflächliches Zeug im Fernsehen kommt und die Kinder/Jugendlichen sonst nichts über solche Werte wie Toleranz usw. mitbekommen, dann werden sie auch oberflächlich. Ich denke in der Schule müsste *VIEL VIEL VIEL* mehr für das Soziale getan werden. Vielmehr Allgemein Bildung müsste eine Rolle spielen. Es müssten Werte wie Respekt, Toleranz und gegenseitige Rücksichtsnahme und Aktzeptanz unter den jugendlichen verbreitet werden. Es müsste viel mehr der WILLE zur Bildung entfacht werden. Man sollte die kinder nicht stumpf hinter ein Buch setzen und Formeln lernen lassen. Man müsste da viel mehr Motivation mit einbringen.

Ich hatte den Vorteil, das meine Eltern sehr Medienkritisch sind. Das haben sie im Übrigen niemals bereut. Aber bitte, seid doch mal ehrlich. Schaut euch doch mal um auf den Schulen. Da steht eben das an oberster Stelle, was eben NICHT da stehen sollte: Oberflächigkeit, Mobbing, Intoleranz, Gewalt.

Nein, ich bin nicht selber von solchen Sachen betroffen, es ist aber immer wieder traurig mit anzusehen, wie man als Einzelner nicht dagegen ankommt, wenn man bemerkt, das immer mehr um einen herum, genau diese Werte anfangen zu verkörpern.

Kurz gesagt: Es müsste viel mehr für das Sozialwesen getan werden und die Begeisterung für das lernen müsste geweckt werden, denn laut mehreren Studien lernt man das am Besten, wofür man sich auch interessiert.






Xorle schrieb:


> Da es schlicht und ergreifend gar nicht möglich ist Bildung wesentlich durch Fernsehen zu beeinflussen, ist dies allein schon Beleg für die Unrichtigkeit deiner Annahme.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie gesagt nicht die Bildung im Allgemeinen, sondern die soziale Einstellung.





Xorle schrieb:


> Ja und? Kein Grund es diesen Menschen gleich zu tun.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich bin keiner der der es anderen gleich tut. ich wollte damit nur sagen, das ich es logisch finde, das viele so reagieren.


----------



## Grushdak (9. Februar 2010)

Hexacoatl schrieb:


> Dienstag 20:15, schaltet mal auf "arte", dort läuft jetzt ein Film über Medienpolitik.


*Ohne nein,

das sollten wir lieber nicht tun.
Es sind doch Infos, verbreitet durch Medien.
Und dahinter stecken doch Politiker.

Oh nein ...*


----------



## x123 (9. Februar 2010)

In jedem Klischee steckt ein Körnchen Wahrheit, sonst würde es nicht existieren.

Und wenn wir mal ganz ehrlich sind: Früher (Pre BC, die angeblich beste Zeit - jedenfalls die Zeit, in der man noch viel extrem viel spielen musste um etwas zu erreichen) konnte man unter den Leuten echt sehen, wer WoW spielt und wer nicht.

Und dass WoW süchtig macht ist ununmstritten.

Und - sry - wenn ich mich manchmal hier im Forum umgucke fühle ich mich echt in dem Vorurteil bestätigt, dass ein Großteil der WoW-Spieler einfach nix im Hirn hat.


----------



## Shaila (9. Februar 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> *Ohne nein,
> 
> das sollten wir lieber nicht tun.
> Es sind doch Infos, verbreitet durch Medien.
> ...



Du kannst jetzt auch gerne einen Hassfeldzug gegen meine Person starten, dann mach aber einen eigenen Thread dafür auf mit dem Titel: "Mene, der größenwahnsinnige!" aber zerstöre hier bitte nicht den Thread damit.


----------



## Visssion (9. Februar 2010)

Naja so neu ist ja nun Wow nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Finds einfach nur ne bodenlose frechheit was da abgezogen wird, jede reportage über "wow süchtige" ist sowas von extrem mit falschen informationen vollgestopft. Ich errinere mich noch an den Mitternachtsverkauf von Wotlk (münchen). Da sind lauter so leute rumgelaufen mit flyern gegen wow. Da dachte ich mir nach dem 10. der mir wohlgemerkt (beim kauf von wow!!) irgendeinen schwachsinn über die gefahren von dem spiel beibringen wollte, hau doch einfach ab du idiot und schau dir das spiel erstmal an bevor du darüber urteilst ! 

Ich meine klar gibt es immer wieder leute, die es übertreiben und der sucht eines solchen spiels verfallen, jedoch ist das bei Counter Strike ect. auch nicht anders!

Bin ja der meinung das solche leute, die so eine hetze starten dafür bestraft werden sollten, da sie einfach nur unseren Ruf beschmutzen und uns versuchen in den dreck zu ziehen.

Ich könnte ja auch einfach behaupten "Hey du sammelst briefmarken du bist süchtig danach". Oder manche schauen sich tag ein tag aus die selben sendungen im TV an, diese leute könnte man dann gepflegt auch als "süchtig" bezeichnen aber da wir "MMO`ler" ja meist tolerante leute sind, tun wir soetwas aus respekt vor den Menschen die dort sitzen nicht!

LG

Vission


----------



## Xorle (9. Februar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Kann ich absolut zustimmen. Aber ich glaube wir reden ein bisschen aneinander vorbei. Das Fernsehen spielt eine Rolle, es ist vielleicht nicht gerade eine Hauptrolle, aber es ist eine. Denn wenn nurnoch oberflächliches Zeug im Fernsehen kommt und die Kinder/Jugendlichen sonst nichts über solche Werte wie Toleranz usw. mitbekommen, dann werden sie auch oberflächlich. Ich denke in der Schule müsste *VIEL VIEL VIEL* mehr für das Soziale getan werden. Vielmehr Allgemein Bildung müsste eine Rolle spielen. Es müssten Werte wie Respekt, Toleranz und gegenseitige Rücksichtsnahme und Aktzeptanz unter den jugendlichen verbreitet werden. Es müsste viel mehr der WILLE zur Bildung entfacht werden. Man sollte die kinder nicht stumpf hinter ein Buch setzen und Formeln lernen lassen. Man müsste da viel mehr Motivation mit einbringen.


Die Rolle ist so verschwindend gering, weil die Grundlagen für Sozialverhalten zu einem Zeitpunkt der Erziehung gelegt werden, in dem Fernsehen bzw. das Verständnis für die gezeigten Bilder noch gar nicht komplett entwickelt ist. Du hast Recht, das solche Werte vermittelt werden sollten, nur ist dies eigentlich in erster Linie Aufgabe der Eltern, die Schule hat einen Bildungsauftrag, in dem solche mit eingeschlossen sind, aber nicht als Hauptaufgabe. Da haben wir in diesem Zusammenhang ein weiteres Mosaiksteinchen, für die "Verblödung" und "Verrohung": Das Elternhaus...seis es aus Unvermögen, mangelnder Eigenbildung oder Zeit. Gerade der letzte Aspekt spielt eine erhebliche Rolle, egal ob aus Notwendigkeit (z.B. alleinerziehend) oder Selbstverwirklichung (berfulicher Erfolg und so...). Platt ausgedrückt: Viele Eltern haben keine Zeit mehr für ihre Kinder und erwarten von Schulen diese Aufgabe zusätzlich zu übernehmen. Ganztagsschulen sind eine gute konzeptionelle Idee, dies aufzufangen, jedoch scheitern oft Theorie und Praxis wieder mal am wesentlichen: Geld...Geld für ausreichend mit Belebungsmaterial ausgestatte Räumlichkeiten, Geld für ausreichend qualifiziertes Personal, Geld für notwendige Erweiterungen...
Deine Beobachtungen sind teils richtig, nur ziehst du teilweise die falschen bzw. nicht die komplexen Schlüsse daraus. Du vereinfachst zu sehr ein Thema, das in sämtliche Bereiche des Lebens verankert ist. Und teilweise vertauschst du Ursache und Wirkung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ich hatte den Vorteil, das meine Eltern sehr Medienkritisch sind. Das haben sie im Übrigen niemals bereut. Aber bitte, seid doch mal ehrlich. Schaut euch doch mal um auf den Schulen. Da steht eben das an oberster Stelle, was eben NICHT da stehen sollte: Oberflächigkeit, Mobbing, Intoleranz, Gewalt.


Das Spiegelbild der Gesellschaft. 



Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Nein, ich bin nicht selber von solchen Sachen betroffen, es ist aber immer wieder traurig mit anzusehen, wie man als Einzelner nicht dagegen ankommt, wenn man bemerkt, das immer mehr um einen herum, genau diese Werte anfangen zu verkörpern.


Doch, jeder Einzelne kann etwas dagegen tun, indem du nämlich nicht das Egospielchen mitspielst. Oft geraten Jugendliche in solche Spiralen aus Angst selber Opfer zu werden...Täter ist da viel angenehmer, doch jedes gegenbeispiel verhilft zu Vorbildern und Vorbilder müssen keine berühmten Personen sein, das kann jeder Mensch für Jemanden sein.



Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Kurz gesagt: Es müsste viel mehr für das Sozialwesen getan werden und die Begeisterung für das lernen müsste geweckt werden, denn laut mehreren Studien lernt man das am Besten, wofür man sich auch interessiert.


Ja, richtig...nur woher das Geld nehmen? Ich lasse die Frage mit Absicht einfach stehen, denn es gibt Antworten, aber das wäre wieder ein eigenes Thema.



Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt nicht die Bildung im Allgemeinen, sondern die soziale Einstellung.


Miteinander verknüpft, wenngleich nicht zwangsläufig koexistent.



Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ich bin keiner der der es anderen gleich tut. ich wollte damit nur sagen, das ich es logisch finde, das viele so reagieren.


War auch nicht auf dich bezogen, sondern auf die vielen Beiträge in diesem Forum, die genau das wiederspiegeln. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x123 (9. Februar 2010)

Visssion schrieb:


> Naja so neu ist ja nun Wow nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ne.
1. Da stehen rund 200 Leute um Mitternacht, am besten noch mit gelben Fragezeichen vorm Mediamarkt, was sollste da als Passant denken? "Freaks? Idioten?"

Dein Argument von wegen, Kritiker sollen es selbst mal spielen bevor sie dagegen meckern es würde süchtig machen, kannste knicken: Wenn mir jemand sagt, Kokain macht nicht süchtig, was alle nur dagegen hätten, würde ich es sicher nicht selber nehmen um die Aussage auf seine Richtigkeit zu überprüfen -.-!


Und damit, dass CS süchtig macht, liegste mal komplett falsch. Der Anteil der CS-Süchtigen dürfte in etwa bei <0,0001% der WoW-Süchtigen liegen. Warum? CS ist balanced, hier kannst du dich nicht du hart erkämpfte Ausrüstung von den anderen abheben, ausserdem gibt es keine Level die man aufsteigen könnte um besser zu werden, allgemein kannst du dich weder mit deinem 'Charakter' identifizieren noch damit 'angeben' o.ä, was bei WoW wiederum wesentlich zu einer Sucht beiträgt: Hier du bekommst Ansehen durch deinen Char. In CS wirst du maximal durch dein spielerisches Können angesehen.


Und nein, Briefmarkensammler sind NICHT süchtig, obwohl sie verrückt nach Briefrmarken sind. Ein Breifmarkensammler würde niemals wegen Briefmarken Freunde vernachlässigen, die Schule schwänzen oder allgemein das Breifmarkensammeln an die Spitze seiner Prioritätenliste setzen. (Sprich: für ihn gilt nicht: briefmarkensammeln > essen > schlafen > schule > etc.)


PS: Den Ruf von WoW, bzw. speziell der Community kann man gar nicht weiter beschmutzen, die ist schon ganz unten angekommen.


----------



## Shaila (9. Februar 2010)

Xorle schrieb:


> Die Rolle ist so verschwindend gering, weil die Grundlagen für Sozialverhalten zu einem Zeitpunkt der Erziehung gelegt werden, in dem Fernsehen bzw. das Verständnis für die gezeigten Bilder noch gar nicht komplett entwickelt ist. Du hast Recht, das solche Werte vermittelt werden sollten, nur ist dies eigentlich in erster Linie Aufgabe der Eltern, die Schule hat einen Bildungsauftrag, in dem solche mit eingeschlossen sind, aber nicht als Hauptaufgabe. Da haben wir in diesem Zusammenhang ein weiteres Mosaiksteinchen, für die "Verblödung" und "Verrohung": Das Elternhaus...seis es aus Unvermögen, mangelnder Eigenbildung oder Zeit. Gerade der letzte Aspekt spielt eine erhebliche Rolle, egal ob aus Notwendigkeit (z.B. alleinerziehend) oder Selbstverwirklichung (berfulicher Erfolg und so...). Platt ausgedrückt: Viele Eltern haben keine Zeit mehr für ihre Kinder und erwarten von Schulen diese Aufgabe zusätzlich zu übernehmen. Ganztagsschulen sind eine gute konzeptionelle Idee, dies aufzufangen, jedoch scheitern oft Theorie und Praxis wieder mal am wesentlichen: Geld...Geld für ausreichend mit Belebungsmaterial ausgestatte Räumlichkeiten, Geld für ausreichend qualifiziertes Personal, Geld für notwendige Erweiterungen...
> Deine Beobachtungen sind teils richtig, nur ziehst du teilweise die falschen bzw. nicht die komplexen Schlüsse daraus. Du vereinfachst zu sehr ein Thema, das in sämtliche Bereiche des Lebens verankert ist. Und teilweise vertauschst du Ursache und Wirkung.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gehe nur auf das ein, der Rest ist Kleinkram.

Sicher spielt das Elternhaus eine große Rolle. Aber die Schule eben auch. Dort sind die Schüler unter sich, ohne Eltern. Dort prallen die verschiedensten Einwirkungen aufeinander. Und da kann einer auch aus einem guten Elternhaus kommen. Der kann genau so dazu verleitet werden z.B. Mobbing zu betreiben. Die Kinder/Jugendliche beeinflussen sich ja auch untereinander. Man kann nicht die Eltern überall dahinter stehen haben. Aber wie du schon schreibst: Geld. 

Ich sage ja, das Geld regiert die Menschen und nicht die Menschen das Geld.


----------



## Shivâ (9. Februar 2010)

@Tjialda

Irgendwie hingt dort was...weil die GEZ will auch Internetgebühren, wenn du Internet hast.
Mitlerweile wollen die von mir über 300&#8364; für mein TV-Anschluss, dabei habe ich seit über 7
Jahren keinen mehr. Ruhe wirst du nie haben. Die wollen nunmal dein Geld und die dürften
mit allen Mitteln spielen. 

Drückerkolognen sind mir da lieber, die mir Abos verkaufen wollen...aufjedenfall freundlicher,
aber die reden soviel Wahrheit, wie im TV ausgestrahlt wird.



Daher:
Kinder, schaut bitte kein TV ausser gute Doku's. Spass habt ihr im Internet mehr, achtet nur
darauf, dass ihr euch im Internet vorher aufklären lassen solltet.


----------



## Nyrii (9. Februar 2010)

Xorle schrieb:


> Ja, richtig...nur woher das Geld nehmen? Ich lasse die Frage mit Absicht einfach stehen, denn es gibt Antworten, aber das wäre wieder ein eigenes Thema.



Geld ist vorhanden, wir haben viel zu viel Geld auf der Welt, wir haben auch Nahrungsmittel um die gesamte Weltbevölkerung mehrmals damit zu ernähren. Es ist eine reine Frage der verteilung, 1.000 Milliarden Dollar werden jährlich fürs Militär/rüsstung/waffen ausgegen, davon 75% die Nato-Staaten, sprich die Usa und Europa.

schlappe 175 Milliarden Dollar währen nötig um WELTWEIT die Nahrungs, Bildungs und Gesundheitssysteme sicherzustellen. 

Kurzer ausschweifer in die große, böse Welt, verzeiht mir.


----------



## Grushdak (9. Februar 2010)

Hexacoatl schrieb:


> Dienstag 20:15, schaltet mal auf "arte", dort läuft jetzt ein Film über Medienpolitik.


Vielen Dank nochmal für den Hinweis. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Beitrag im TV ist/war wirklich sehr aufschlussreich.


----------



## Shivâ (9. Februar 2010)

Nyrii schrieb:


> Geld ist vorhanden, wir haben viel zu viel Geld auf der Welt, wir haben auch Nahrungsmittel um die gesamte Weltbevölkerung mehrmals damit zu ernähren. Es ist eine reine Frage der verteilung, 1.000 Milliarden Dollar werden jährlich fürs Militär/rüsstung/waffen ausgegen, davon 75% die Nato-Staaten, sprich die Usa und Europa.
> 
> schlappe 175 Milliarden Dollar währen nötig um WELTWEIT die Nahrungs, Bildungs und Gesundheitssysteme sicherzustellen.
> 
> Kurzer ausschweifer in die große, böse Welt, verzeiht mir.



Wirtschaft bzw. Mathe war wohl nicht dein starkes Fach, hm?

1.000 Milliarden = Eine Billionen

Dazu mag ich gerne wissen woher du diese Zahl nimmst, bisher ist Weltweit keine errechnet worden,
wieviel "Geld in Zahlen" dafür nötig wären. Das Geld ist auch nicht das leidige Problem, sondern die
Mittel und die eigene Schmach über uns selbst.

Welche Bildung, welche Formen soll es annehmen?
Was ist mit alt-Kulturen die man schützt und dort auch hungern?
Und woher das Geld nehmen, wenn es in DE momentan echt schlecht zugeht?
Woher Geld nehmen bei der Wirtschaftskrise?

Wenn wir von heute auf morgen, eine Billionen Dollar haben, den Welthunger stillen...dann entsteht
Neuer, an anderen Ecken. Sei es, dass die Leute nichtmehr arbeiten gehen wollen. (Wir haben dann ja genug)


Also mal im ernst, bisschen mehr Fakten zum Thema, wären sehr angebracht.
Die Formel für die Lösung des Welthungers hat niemand raus, dafür besitzen wir zuwenig wahre Zahlen,
die aber allen anschein nach erstmal nur rot sind.


----------



## Shaila (9. Februar 2010)

Das ist nun aber off topic.


----------



## Cold-Heart (9. Februar 2010)

Es gab sogar mal eine Zeit, da wurde über das Fernsehen geschimpft und gemeutert und als stärkster Suchtfaktor beschimpft. Das war zu einer Zeit als das Internet noch zu millitärischen Zwecken verwendet wurde. Nun, da das Internet billig, schnell und weitaus populärer geworden ist, sieht das Fernsehen (und alle die damit Geld verdienen)sich in einer Hintergrundnische gezwängt, so wie sie einst das Radio vertrieben haben. Vor allem für die ältere Generation ist das Internet wahrscheinlich etwas wie das Werzeug des Teufels (wie es damsl das Radio, dann das fernseh und nu das Internet ist). 
Und eigentlich sind es ja nicht alleine die MMorpgs, die einen gewissen Suchtfaktor ausstrahlen können, sondern auch die die Konsolen können eben dies ausüben. Doch warum nicht auch gegen die Teufeln? 
Ich würde mal stur behaupten es geht denen einfach nur um ihr liebes Geld, was sie dahinschwinden sehen. Denn im Internet brauch ich auch keine Fachmänner, die mich vollsülzen können, dafür wird dann einfach ein Link zu Wikipedia angehängt und gut ist.


----------



## x123 (9. Februar 2010)

Cold-Heart schrieb:


> Es gab sogar mal eine Zeit, da wurde über das Fernsehen geschimpft und gemeutert und als stärkster Suchtfaktor beschimpft. Das war zu einer Zeit als das Internet noch zu millitärischen Zwecken verwendet wurde. Nun, da das Internet billig, schnell und weitaus populärer geworden ist, sieht das Fernsehen (und alle die damit Geld verdienen)sich in einer Hintergrundnische gezwängt, so wie sie einst das Radio vertrieben haben. Vor allem für die ältere Generation ist das Internet wahrscheinlich etwas wie das Werzeug des Teufels (wie es damsl das Radio, dann das fernseh und nu das Internet ist).
> Und eigentlich sind es ja nicht alleine die MMorpgs, die einen gewissen Suchtfaktor ausstrahlen können, sondern auch die die Konsolen können eben dies ausüben. Doch warum nicht auch gegen die Teufeln?
> Ich würde mal stur behaupten es geht denen einfach nur um ihr liebes Geld, was sie dahinschwinden sehen. Denn im Internet brauch ich auch keine Fachmänner, die mich vollsülzen können, dafür wird dann einfach ein Link zu Wikipedia angehängt und gut ist.



Nonsens trift mich kritisch. Aaaaah!

a) Das Internet wurde nie zu aussschließlich militärischen Zwecken genutzt, am Anfang sollte es den Informationsaustausch zwischen einigen Universitäten verschnellern.
b) Für ältere Generationen ist das Internet kein Werkzeug des Teufels: Wenn im Laufe der Geschichte immer neue Sachen erfunden werden (MP3-Player, Handy, früher Walkman, CD-Player, etc.) verliert man mit der Zeit den 'Anschluss' an all diese Geräte, bzw. ist überfordert. Die kennen das Internet schlichtweg nicht, bzw. wissen nicht wie es funktioniert und müssen das PC-bedienen wie Fahrrad fahren lernen, aber deswegen bezeichnen die das wohl nicht als Werkzeuge des Teufels, höchstens als neumodischen Kram.

c) Es gibt zwei gewaltige Unterschiede zwischen MMORPGs und Konsolenspielen:
1) Beim MMORPG wird ständig neuer Content nachgeliefert, es wird also nie langweilig.
2) Beim MMORPG kannst du aus der Masse herausstechen und etwas 'besonderes' sein, an der Konsole spielste mit max. 4 Leuten.

d) Wikipedia ist NICHT besser als Fachmänner, auf Wikipedia kann es auch Seiten geben, auf denen völliger Stuss steht. Ich würde Wikipedia NICT über fachbezogene Experten stellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hoschie69 (9. Februar 2010)

Sevydos schrieb:


> Ich sehe das Fernsehen als weitaus schlimmer an, mit ihren ganzen hohlen Sendungen. Natürlich gibts auch bessere Sender, die nicht nur den letzten Dreck über irgendwelche pseudotollen Menschen mit zuviel Geld und zu wenig Grips zeigen.




So siehts aus !


----------



## Jayla (9. Februar 2010)

Toamar schrieb:


> Klar ist das WoW und andere MMo´s ein Suchtpotenzial haben!
> Klar ist das es in Deutschland Menschen gibt, die wegen WoW alles verloren haben, und manche deswegen sogar Obdachlos geworden sind.
> Klar ist das Blizzard ganz auf das Suchtpotenzial setzt, und den Preis trozt starken anstieg der Mitglieder (von 4 auf 12 Millionen Abbos) nicht gesenkt hat.
> 
> ...



Oje oje oje. Beweise für diese unglaublichen Behauptungen? Ich mein abseits von "ich hab vom Freund meines Schwagers gehört, dass der jemanden kennt, der..."

Ne, du - du machst denselben Fehler wie alle anderen auch. Wenn einer Probleme bekommt, dann nicht, weil er WoW spielt, sondern weil er einen arsch voll anderer Probleme hat. WoW ist nicht Krankheit, sondern Symptom - wenn man sowas überhaupt klassifizieren kann.

Warum wird denn dauernd gehetzt? Weil wir gerade feststellen, dass sich die Geldströme verschieben, weg von den etablierten Medien hin zu Online-Medien. Und wir sehen auch, dass genau die etablierten Medien diese Entwicklung glatt verschlafen. Sie sind satt und bequem geworden und versuchen, die Entwicklung nach Kräften zu behindern statt zu fördern. Sie haben Angst um ihre Pfründe.

Was jetzt meinen Lieblingspseudowissenschaftler, Herrn Dr. Pfeiffer und die KFN angeht...der will an die Töpfe, aus denen die USK bezahlt wird. Aus genau dem Grunde und keinem anderen macht der so eine Randale und läßt keine Gelegenheit aus, um auf die "Gefährlichkeit" der Online-Medien hinzuweisen und die unglaubliche Verantwortungslosigkeit der USK, die den ganzen Schrott nicht in Bausch und bogen verbietet.

DAS ist der Grund, warum die Einzelfälle rauspicken und zu einem Massenphänomen hochstilisieren. Es geht um Geld und sonst gar nichts.

Wie viele Spieler kennst du jetzt (mal halbwegs aktives Spielverhalten vorausgesetzt) genau, die die von dir beschriebenen Eigenschaften aufweisen? Wenns mehr als einer ist, würde es mich wundern.

Und wo wir dabei sind...warum wenden sich die Leute denn vom Fernsehen ab?

Gucken wir uns doch mal das SAT.1-Programm eines durchschnittlichen Tages an. 12 - 14 Uhr: Talkshows aus einer geradezu unterirdischen Qualität. 14 - 15 Uhr: Zwei bei Kallwaß. 15 - 16 Uhr Richterin Barbara Salesch, gefolgt von 16 - 17 Uhr Richter Alexander Holt.

DAS soll einen Hund hinterm Ofen hervorlocken?

Oder nehmen wir mal die Infosendungen. Habt ihr euch mal Galileo wirklich angeguckt? Hat irgendeiner da mehr gefunden als unreflektierte Werbung für das Produkt, über das berichtet wird? Heute haben sie die "neuen Papierwandhäuser" vorgestellt. Und weil man als investigative Sendung auch negativpunkte finden muss, haben sie die gesucht und auch gefunden. Die Papierwände sind nicht schußfest. Da geht eine Gewehrkugel so durch. BUUH...unsicher.

Ich mein, wieviel Einschußlöcher habt ihr in euren Häuserwänden so durchschnittlich? (Meldungen aus Berlin-Kreuzberg werden ignoriert *g*)

Die Leute wollen das nicht mehr sehen. Die wollen im Fernsehen Ablenkung vom Alltag haben, stattdessen bekommen sie alltägliches serviert von Leuten, die ihre Nachbarn sein könnten. Fernsehen hat seine Faszination daraus bezogen, dass die Leute etwas besonderes waren. Doch an Vera Int-Veen ist nichts besonderes. Außer ihrer ungewöhnlichen Widerlichkeit.

Und was die Flucht vor der Realität angeht... wie wachsen unsere Kinder denn jetzt auf? 

Das Leben ist vorgezeichnet, die Bahnen werden in der Grunschule schon gestellt. Wer mit 10 Jahren nicht so weit ist, dass er aufs Gymnasium oder die Realschule kann, der hat eigentlich schon verloren. Kinder, die auf die Hauptschule kommen, sind künftige Hartz-IV-Empfänger, kaum 10% eines Jahrgangs finden hier in der Ecke noch Ausbildungsplätze. Die Lehrer sind meistens die ausschußware, die an anderen Schulen nicht mehr unterrichten dürfen, weil sie sich benehmen wie ne offene Hose. Die paar engagierten Lehrer, die man an einer Hauptschule mit der Lupe endlich findet sind in kürzester Zeit ausgebrannt von einem unmenschlichen System und mobbenden Kollegen. Die Kinder werden mehr wie Arbeitsbeschaffer und lästiges Beiwerk gesehen anstatt als die Zukunft, die sie sind.

Und ja, ich weiß da leider nur zu genau wovon ich spreche. Ich arbeite in dem Bereich.

Und im Privatbereich siehts ja nicht besser aus. Eltern, die mit allem beschäftigt sind, nur nicht mit ihren Kindern. Umgebungen, wo Kindergeschrei mit Zivilklagen quittiert werden. Und zubetonierte Landschaften.
Wie sollen die Kinder denn unbeschwert aufwachsen?

Wir verlieren jedes Jahr ganze Schülergenerationen an die Arbeitslosig- und Hoffnungslosigkeit. Und das können wir uns einfach nicht mehr leisten. 

Aber dann auf die Online-Spiele zu zeigen und zu sagen "DA liegt das Problem" ist sowas von grundfalsch, falscher gehts doch schon gar nicht mehr. Wir haben einen Arsch voll Probleme - es wird Zeit die anzupacken. Aber nicht, indem man mit einem Auge auf Kohle und mit dem anderen auf Macht schielt.


----------



## Chillers (9. Februar 2010)

Xorle schrieb:


> @Meneleus01
> 
> Vollkommen richtig ist deine Einstellung Inhalte und Formate kritisch zu hinterfragen.
> Der sich immer weiter verbreitende Irrglaube, "nur" im WWW könne man die "Wahrheit" unzensiert finden liegt meiner Meinung nach in erster Linie daran, dass aber auch wirklich jeder im Netz (wenn er nur lange genug wühlt) seine Wahrheit finden wird...
> ...


Danke für den Beitrag, Xorle.
Mein ganzes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 für die oben zitierten Punkte.


----------



## Shaila (9. Februar 2010)

Jayla schrieb:


> Oje oje oje. Beweise für diese unglaublichen Behauptungen? Ich mein abseits von "ich hab vom Freund meines Schwagers gehört, dass der jemanden kennt, der..."
> 
> Ne, du - du machst denselben Fehler wie alle anderen auch. Wenn einer Probleme bekommt, dann nicht, weil er WoW spielt, sondern weil er einen arsch voll anderer Probleme hat. WoW ist nicht Krankheit, sondern Symptom - wenn man sowas überhaupt klassifizieren kann.
> 
> ...



So schaut es aus. Das Schulsystem und auch das Benehmen der Jugendlichen untereinander führen zu sowas wie Amokläufern. Nicht irgend ein Spiel. Durch soziale Isolation flüchtet man sich in andere Welten, man flüchtet nicht in andere Welten und isoliert sich dadurch. Das ist ein Punkt, der einfach ganz konsequent unter den Tisch gekehrt wird.

Ich sag mal: Was ist einfacher für Politiker: Auf ein Computerspiel *ABLENKEN*, oder aber die massiven Fehler im Bildungssystem eingestehen ? Wir entwickeln uns hier immer mehr in eine Leistungsgesellschaft, schon in der Schule werden immer früher die Weichen zwischen Arm und Reich gestellt. Und wie ich schon mal geschrieben habe: Das verhalten der Leute ist einfach unter aller Sau, da wird gemobbt, Oberflächlichkeit, Rauchen und Saufen ist das Beste überhaupt. Gruppenzwang, gezielte Ausgrenzung, Respektlosigkeit, Intolreanz, keine gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme.

So schauts aus. Dafür werden einfach die Augen verschlossen. Will mir hier jemand ernsthaft weiss machen, das es zufällig passiert, das z.B. Klassen gebildet werden, die zu 80% aus Ausländern bestehen ? Und kommt mir jetzt nicht wieder mit "Ist Elternsache". Die Schule ist ein grundsetzlicher Bestandteil des Lebens von jedermann. Wenn ein Kind ausgegrenz wird, weil es mal mehr auf den Rippen hat, hat sowas nichts mit dem Elternhaus zu tun. Gegen sowas müsste vorgegangen werden.


Alles basiert auf Ablenkung in der Politik, es soll einfach nur abgelenkt werden. Aber das glaubt mir hier ja keiner. Das ist alles eine böse Verschwörungstheorie.


----------



## Romerus (9. Februar 2010)

Also,

Alle texte habe ich hier nicht gelesen da vieles mehrmals gesagt wurde,aber ich muss eine sache hier nennen die mich wirklich wutend gemacht hat.

Als WoTLK erschienen ist war um mitternacht in vielen stores der verkaufsstart und schon paar tage spater war ein artikel in einer zeitung uber 2 KINDER die "wegen" WoW
von erschopfung im spital gelandet sind.
Da es langere zeit her ist nehmt mir nicht ubel wenn nicht alle fakten 100% stimmen.
Es schrieb si iwie:

Die jungs waren ca 13 oder 14 Jahre alt und landeten im Krankenhaus wegen erschopfung vom WoW spielen uber einen langeren zeitraum.
Dazu hat einer der eltern was ahnliches gesagt

Zitat von einem der Eltern: "...sie haben beim mitternachtsverkauf von WoTLK teilgenommen,kamen nach hause,installierten das spiel spielten die ganze nacht durch,gafrustuckt haben sie am PC beim spielen ohne unterbrechung....."

Also so wie ich mich errinere sind sie am nachmittag zusammengebrochen von "erschopfung".

Was ich mich hier frage ist:

Soll Blizzard schuld sein das die ELTERN, den KINDERN die 13 Jahre alt sind, erlaubt haben die ganze nacht durchzuzocken???

Da kann ich was meckern und von suchtigmachendem spiel reden wenn ich mit meinen 24 Jahren zusammengebrochen ware aber das KINDER OHNE ELTERNAUFSICHT das passiert ist kann niemanden die schuld geben AUSSER den Eltern selbst.

Wer lasst noch sein kind, das nichtmal richtig Teenager geworden ist die ganze nacht wach sein, kann ich nicht verstehen.

Also ich persohnlich arbeite beim Militar und es entspannt mich richtig wenn ich heim komme und mich im WoW mit meinen Online freunden unterhalte uber sachen die nichts zutun haben mit meinem alltag.Also ich freue mich immer wenn ich mal "abschalte".Und dabei(neben WoW karriere) mache ich auch Karriere beim Militar.
UNd nichts beim WoW hindert mich daran erfolgreich im RL zu sein(obwohl ich am anfang bin schreite ich langsam aber sicher voran).

Also ich mochte sagen WoW betrachte ich als Entspannung fur mich und nichts mehr und nichts weniger obwohl mich meine Familie sogar manchmal berschimpft das ich suchtig bin weil mal am stuck bis zu 5 oder 6 std zocken kann.UNd das ist nicht oft weil ich jeden taqg vom Montag bis Freitag um 6 auf die beine muss.

Aber die kommentare kummern mich gar nicht weil ich das mache weil ich das mag und nicht weil ich einer gehirnwasche von Blizzard unterzogen war oder ahnliches.

MFG Romerus

P.S. Verzeihung wenn mein Deutsch hier schlecht ist,bin kein Deutschlander oder Oesterreicher wie man an meiner Uniform sehen kann :-))


----------



## DiemoX (9. Februar 2010)

Romerus schrieb:


> UNd nichts beim WoW hindert mich daran erfolgreich im RL zu sein(obwohl ich am anfang bin schreite ich langsam aber sicher voran).






Wer sein Rl dem Spiel unterordnet ... tut mir Leid aber sowas kann ich nicht verstehen. Kenne da so einige Personen. Zum Glück kann ich wenn es wichtig ist mit WoW aufhören, hat beim Lappen prima geklappt =)


----------



## Chillers (10. Februar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> So schaut es aus. Das Schulsystem und auch das Benehmen der Jugendlichen untereinander führen zu sowas wie Amokläufern. Nicht irgend ein Spiel. Durch soziale Isolation flüchtet man sich in andere Welten, man flüchtet nicht in andere Welten und isoliert sich dadurch. Das ist ein Punkt, der einfach ganz konsequent unter den Tisch gekehrt wird.
> 
> Ich sag mal: Was ist einfacher für Politiker: Auf ein Computerspiel *ABLENKEN*, oder aber die massiven Fehler im Bildungssystem eingestehen ? Wir entwickeln uns hier immer mehr in eine Leistungsgesellschaft, schon in der Schule werden immer früher die Weichen zwischen Arm und Reich gestellt. Und wie ich schon mal geschrieben habe: Das verhalten der Leute ist einfach unter aller Sau, da wird gemobbt, Oberflächlichkeit, Rauchen und Saufen ist das Beste überhaupt. Gruppenzwang, gezielte Ausgrenzung, Respektlosigkeit, Intolreanz, keine gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme.
> 
> ...


Nein, da bringst du meiner Meinung nach treffliche Argumente, die ich sofort mit unterschreiben würde.
Das Problem ist wirklich, dass wir gerade eine ganze Bildungsgeneration links liegen lassen und dasselbe mit der vorherigen schon taten. Zu lange wurden Migrantenkinder bei der Förderung *übersehen*, ja, Ehrenmorde aus religiösen Gründen strafmildernd bewertet.(-> hat sich zum Glück geändert, wäre aber ein Thema für sich, was nicht hierhin gehört).

Es werden immer noch! neue Hauptschulen gebaut für Millionen, wobei in meiner Stadt von 2678 Neuanmeldungen
für die weiterführende Schule (Klasse 5) gerade einmal 88! Anmeldungen für die Hauptschule vorliegen.
Die Eltern denken schon mit. Hauptschule ist zum Synonym für späteres Hartz4 geworden. Und ich finde den Begriff
Hartzer wirklich diskriminierend. Hört sich ja schon an wie Käse.

Aber anstatt wirklich einmal für ein besseres Lernumfeld zu sorgen, Eltern zu entlasten, Gesamt- oder Gemeinschaftsschulen aufzubauen, wird immer noch von gewissen Eliten, die ihre Kids zum Großteil auf Privatschulen/Internate schicken, das alte, überholte Klassensystem aufrecht erhalten.

Und ein Schelm, wer böses dabei denkt (die noch vorhandenen Pfründe für den eigenen Nachwuchs sichern, z.B.).

Ein Fakt ist, wir haben weniger Kinder und kümmern uns dennoch weniger um ihre Belange/Wünsche/Zukunft als die ahnungslosen 50ér/60ér-Jahre-Eltern (da konnte man sich noch austoben und auch als Nur-Hauptschüler
später aktiv am Arbeitsleben teilnehmen).
Oder die bildungsverliebten End 68ér/70ér. -> Bildung für ALLE. Für mich ein richtiger Ansatz, der immer noch gelten sollte.

Natürlich lenkt die Politik gerne ab, aber sie wird es nicht vermeiden können, sich auf Dauer der Altersentwicklung zu stellen und auf Umbruchwünsche der Bevölkerung und gerade der nachwachsenden Generation einzugehen.
Ich z.B. sehe auf Dauer das System der Beamtenversorgung kippen, weil es nicht mehr bezahlbar sein wird.

Es wird Veränderungen geben müssen, was die Alterspflege, das Gesundheitssystem und die Schul/uniausbildung angeht.

Auch Politiker werden alt und dement, und wer dann nicht wie Herr Albrecht seine Ulla v.d. Leyen neben sich hat - abwarten. Davor haben auch die Angst und selbst in einem Pflegeheim in Davos wird man vielleicht beraubt?

Ich bin da eher optimistisch und freue mich auf die kommenden Änderungen.

Zum thread (endlich und sorry)/ Das Ablenken auf Computerspiele kann man so und so sehen. M.M. sollte jeder Jugendliche sein Augenmerk auf einen vernünftigen Abschluss und nicht auf die Komplettierung seines chars in einem Computerspiel setzen, das eine gewisse Suchtgefahr und ein Abschiednehmen von der Welt fördert.

Und ja, ich muss auch lachen, wenn *Movement* gefordert wird und derjenige Spieler seine tägliche Bewegung zwischen den Zielen Schule?/Compi/Kühlschrank/Bett absolviert. Oder nur Vorlagen gibt, dass andere lästern können, wie unzureichend oder kaum verständlich man sich ausdrückt. Dem ist immer noch nicht so. Sprache ist Macht.

Aber - wenn das so ist, bitte nachdenken...Warum ist es so bei so vielen?

@Meneleus01: auch wenn ich deine Abschweifungen in Bereiche der Medien (TV) teils nicht nachvollziehen konnte,
RESPEKT vor soviel Diskussionswillen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chillers (10. Februar 2010)

Romerus schrieb:


> Also,
> 
> 
> P.S. Verzeihung wenn mein Deutsch hier schlecht ist,bin kein Deutschlander oder Oesterreicher wie man an meiner Uniform sehen kann :-))



Deutschländer heisst in Deutschland eine Brühwurstsorte. *Meister, warum heissen die Deutschländer eigentlich Deutschländer?*

Usf.


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (10. Februar 2010)

Ich dencke das man da einfach drüber stehn muss. Die Geschichte hat gezeigt das sich der Vortschriet nicht auf hallten lässt sonder nur verlangsamen. Nur weil zuviele alte Leute usw... keinplan haben aber zuviel zu sagen haben dauert das seine Zeit bis zur normalisirung.
Mit der Zeit ist die Sache mit den Bössen Spielen gestorben und dan ist auch ganz normal (wenn wir die Alten sind)
Ob das gut oder schlecht ist wenn Spiele im I-Net usw... normal geworden sind kann keiner sagen.
Auf jedenfall ist es nicht gut 5 Stunden RTL zu sehn und zu verblöden weil da wider so nen Getürkter Bauer ihrgend ne bezahlte Frau anbagert. Da Spiele ich lieber selber und bin immer noch Aktiv mit mein Hirn bei der Sache.

d[-.-]b


----------



## Chillers (10. Februar 2010)

Frêdo/Diegos schrieb:


> Da Spiele ich lieber selber und bin immer noch Aktiv mit mein Hirn bei der Sache.
> 
> d[-.-]b



Are you sure?


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (10. Februar 2010)

Chillers schrieb:


> Are you sure?



Ich denke doch wenn ich Raide oder auch BGs mache muss ich ja auch mit denken somit wir mein Hirn ja noch beansprucht mal mehr mal weniger. Auf jedenfall mehr alls wenn ich z.b. Bauer sucht Frau anschau. Oder nicht???

d[-.-]b


----------



## Drop-Dead (10. Februar 2010)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist auch keiner ein Loser weil er das macht was ihm Spaß macht (im gesetzlichen Rahmen !).



vielleicht sind auch alle leute loser die keine chuck norris schlafanzüge tragen


----------



## Chillers (10. Februar 2010)

Frêdo/Diegos schrieb:


> Ich dencke doch wenn ich Raide oder auch BGs mache muss ich ja auch mit dencken somit wir mein Hirn ja noch beansprucht mal merh mal weniger. Auf jedenfall mehr alls wenn ich z.b. Bauer sucht Frau anschau. Oder nicht???
> 
> d[-.-]b



Da hast du mich gecritted onehit. Kenne Bauer sucht...nur vom Namen. Worum geht es denn da?


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (10. Februar 2010)

Chillers schrieb:


> Da hast du mich gecritted onehit. Kenne Bauer sucht...nur vom Namen. Worum geht es denn da?



Googel das mal, das zu erklären habe ich echt keinbock ;-) War ja auch nur nen beispeil kannst ja auch so nen Talkshow wo wider ihrgendwelche Gesleschafts Opfer oder die Gerichtssendungen nehmen.
Sind halt alles so sachen ohne jeden sin. Ich hab mir das mal 10min angetahn und dan nur mal wider was von gehört wenn sich ein andera Sender dadrüber lustig gemacht hat.

d[-.-]b


----------



## Chillers (10. Februar 2010)

Frêdo/Diegos schrieb:


> Sind halt alles so sachen ohne jeden sin. Ich hab mir das mal 10min angetahn und dan nur mal wider was von gehört wenn sich ein andera Sender dadrüber lustig gemacht hat.
> 
> d[-.-]b



Wenn ein anderer Sender sich lustig macht, waren die quoten wohl gut. (-> die des 1. Senders). Alles nur Neider.


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (10. Februar 2010)

Chillers schrieb:


> Wenn ein anderer Sender sich lustig macht, waren die quoten wohl gut. (-> die des 1. Senders). Alles nur Neider.



Ja das waren sie bestimmt. Wie gesagt wenns dich intressirt Googel mal nen wenig ich habe im Radio mal aufgeschnappt das RTL das alles aber getürkt hatte um die Quten hoch zudrücken.

d[-.-b


----------



## Hellrider (10. Februar 2010)

Yaondri schrieb:


> *
> Digital Native* [zu engl. native = Einheimischer, Eingeborener]
> 
> _Digital Natives,_ also alle nach 1990 Geborenen, kennen kein Leben ohne Internet und Handy. Die 90er-Jahre des 20. Jahrhunderts markieren somit eine Zäsur zwischen den Generationen, die bislang ihresgleichen sucht.
> ...



Also, ich bin weit vor 1990 geboren, aber ich verteufel weder das Internet, WoW (WoW spiele ich selber seit 4 Jahren) und auch sonst kein Spiel.

So nun zum Thema. Wenn ich solche Sendungen sehe schalte ich sie ab und denke mir meinen Teil und fertig. Wenn ich wegen jeden Sch... was das TV so produziert aufregen würde bekäme ich bald einen Herzinfarkt (in meinem Alter muss man da schon auf der Hut sein). 
Ich für meinen Fall lasse mir wegen solcher Sendungen jedenfalls meinen Spass am spielen nicht vermiesen.

In diesem Sinne "Augen zu und durch"

Hellrider


----------



## Alucaard (10. Februar 2010)

Es hat jeder die Möglichkeit entweder den Fernseher oder den PC abzuschalten wenn einem das nicht gefällt was da gerade abläuft.
Das WoW wie ALLES andere auch Suchtpotenzial enthällt ist glaube ich auch dem letzten Affen im Kongo bekannt, nur die beschmeissen sich halt doch lieber mit exkrementen als diese öffentlich kundzutuen.
Was solche Äußerungen wie das müsste man verbieten oder schlimmeres angeht kann man nur sagen lest mal das Grundgesetzt durch da steht auch was von Meinungsfreiheit und auch wenn die einem manchmal sowas von gar nicht passt heisst das noch lange nicht das man das alles gleich verbieten darf.
Da kommen wir im Endeffekt wieder zum ersten geschrieben wem was nicht passt was eine Firma produziert hat als Konsument die möglichkeit das ganze relativ schnell abzusägen indem es einfach nicht gekauft wird.


----------



## Quintusrex (10. Februar 2010)

Ich verstehe garnicht, wieso sich hier einige so aufregen.

Ist doch mittlerweile völlig normal, dass bei einigen TV Sendern jede Woche ne andere Sau durchs Dorf getrieben wird. Wartet einfach mal 2 Monate ab, dann sind es wieder die bösen Motorradfahrer, dann kommen die Ballermann Urlauber usw. Und wenn die Quote zuweit sinkt, dann kommt wieder ne "ich mach mich hier zum Affen und halb Deutschland lacht" Talentshow. Keiner schaut es, aber alle wissen bescheid.

meine Fernbedienung hat mehrere Knöpfe und einer ist sogar zum ausschalten. Solange ich entscheiden kann, was ich mir anschaue und was nicht, ist doch alles in Butter.


----------



## Rabaz (10. Februar 2010)

Wie den meisten hier immer gleich der Draht aus der Mütze fliegt wenn irgendwo irgendjemand was gegen ihr Spielchen sagt....


----------



## Xorle (10. Februar 2010)

Jayla schrieb:


> Und wo wir dabei sind...warum wenden sich die Leute denn vom Fernsehen ab?
> 
> Gucken wir uns doch mal das SAT.1-Programm eines durchschnittlichen Tages an. 12 - 14 Uhr: Talkshows aus einer geradezu unterirdischen Qualität. 14 - 15 Uhr: Zwei bei Kallwaß. 15 - 16 Uhr Richterin Barbara Salesch, gefolgt von 16 - 17 Uhr Richter Alexander Holt.
> 
> DAS soll einen Hund hinterm Ofen hervorlocken?


Die Sendungen erfüllen ihren Zweck bei der für diese Uhrzeit relevante Zielgruppe...leider...



Jayla schrieb:


> Oder nehmen wir mal die Infosendungen. Habt ihr euch mal Galileo wirklich angeguckt? Hat irgendeiner da mehr gefunden als unreflektierte Werbung für das Produkt, über das berichtet wird? Heute haben sie die "neuen Papierwandhäuser" vorgestellt. Und weil man als investigative Sendung auch negativpunkte finden muss, haben sie die gesucht und auch gefunden. Die Papierwände sind nicht schußfest. Da geht eine Gewehrkugel so durch. BUUH...unsicher.
> 
> Ich mein, wieviel Einschußlöcher habt ihr in euren Häuserwänden so durchschnittlich? (Meldungen aus Berlin-Kreuzberg werden ignoriert *g*)


Ach komm, das hatten wir doch schon mehrmals hier. Sendungen wie Galileo als gehaltvolle Informationssendung zu bezeichnen ist doch schon ein Irrtum an sich..."bildendes" Fernsehen läuft auf anderen Kanälen.



Jayla schrieb:


> Die Leute wollen das nicht mehr sehen. Die wollen im Fernsehen Ablenkung vom Alltag haben, stattdessen bekommen sie alltägliches serviert von Leuten, die ihre Nachbarn sein könnten. Fernsehen hat seine Faszination daraus bezogen, dass die Leute etwas besonderes waren. Doch an Vera Int-Veen ist nichts besonderes. Außer ihrer ungewöhnlichen Widerlichkeit.


Es gibt einen entscheidenden Faktor bei solchen Formaten: Solange die Einschaltquoten stimmen, werden sie gesendet. Wenn "die Leute" solche Sendungen nicht mehr sehen wollen, dann verschwinden diese Sendungen mittelfristig automatisch. Stimmt allerdings die Quote, gibt es ("leider") immer noch genug Menschen, die davon unterhalten werden. Geschmäcker sind halt nunmal verschieden...



Jayla schrieb:


> Und was die Flucht vor der Realität angeht... wie wachsen unsere Kinder denn jetzt auf?
> 
> Das Leben ist vorgezeichnet, die Bahnen werden in der Grunschule schon gestellt. Wer mit 10 Jahren nicht so weit ist, dass er aufs Gymnasium oder die Realschule kann, der hat eigentlich schon verloren. Kinder, die auf die Hauptschule kommen, sind künftige Hartz-IV-Empfänger, kaum 10% eines Jahrgangs finden hier in der Ecke noch Ausbildungsplätze. Die Lehrer sind meistens die ausschußware, die an anderen Schulen nicht mehr unterrichten dürfen, weil sie sich benehmen wie ne offene Hose. Die paar engagierten Lehrer, die man an einer Hauptschule mit der Lupe endlich findet sind in kürzester Zeit ausgebrannt von einem unmenschlichen System und mobbenden Kollegen. Die Kinder werden mehr wie Arbeitsbeschaffer und lästiges Beiwerk gesehen anstatt als die Zukunft, die sie sind.
> 
> Und ja, ich weiß da leider nur zu genau wovon ich spreche. Ich arbeite in dem Bereich.


Also wenn du wirklich in dem Bereich arbeitest, dann such dir bitte einen neuen Job. Ja, das klingt jetzt verdammt hart, aber diese "Es gibt ja eh keine Chance"-Einstellung hilft Niemanden. Es ist richtig, das die nächste Stufe in unserem fragwürdigem Schulsystem schon mit dem Halbjahreszeugnis und der damit verbundenen Empfehlung für eine weiterführende Schule vorgegeben wird (wobei es selbst da Möglichkeiten der Eltern gibt, gegen eine ihrer Meinung nach "falsche" Empfehlung rechtliche Schritte einzuleiten...). Doch, wie schonmal kurz angerissen in einem Beitrag, bedeutet dies NICHT zwangsläufig einen nicht mehr zu verlassenden Pfad für die komplette spätere berufliche Perspektive. Jemand besucht die Hauptschule...und hat im Anschluss daran mehrere Möglichkeiten am Ende mit einer (Fach)Hochschulreife ein Studium zu beginnen (wobei dank der Studiengebühren das propagierte System des freien Hochschulzugangs ad absurdum geführt wurde...aber auch da gibt es Möglichkeiten) und somit seinen eigenen Weg zu gehen.
Eines der Hauptprobleme liegt darin, das wenn schon Menschen wie du, die in dem Bereich arbeiten den Kindern/Jugendlichen sugerieren (zumindest hört sich dein Beitrag so an), dass sie sowieso keine Cahnce haben mit z.B. Hauptschulbesuch, statt ihnen klar zu machen, das der Weg bestimmt nicht einfach, aber auch absolut nicht unmöglich ist.
Und es stimmt einfach nicht, das an Hauptschulen Lehrer unterrichten in erster Lienie, welche zwangsversetzt wurden. Auch der Studiengang für Lehrer ist unterteilt und viele Jahre war Lehramt auf Sekundarstufe 1 zu studieren nicht zulassungsbeschränkt und auch gerne mal ein Auffangbecken für leute, die nicht wußten, was sie eigentlich wollen (hab selber mal auf Sek 1 studiert *g*). Eines der Hauptprobleme liegt eher darin, das die Schulform an sich schon diskrimierenden Charakter hat, massenweise Geld fehlt (was lieber in Elite-Universitäten gepumpt wird *kotz*) und ein Sek 1 Lehrer an einer Hauptschule, obwohl er oftmals vielfältiger gefordert ist als ein Gymnasiallehrer deutlich schlechter bezahlt wird. Anders ausgedrückt: Den scheiss Job will doch keiner machen!



Jayla schrieb:


> Und im Privatbereich siehts ja nicht besser aus. Eltern, die mit allem beschäftigt sind, nur nicht mit ihren Kindern. Umgebungen, wo Kindergeschrei mit Zivilklagen quittiert werden. Und zubetonierte Landschaften.
> Wie sollen die Kinder denn unbeschwert aufwachsen?
> 
> Wir verlieren jedes Jahr ganze Schülergenerationen an die Arbeitslosig- und Hoffnungslosigkeit. Und das können wir uns einfach nicht mehr leisten.
> ...



Ja, aber noch weniger können wir es uns leisten, Hoffnungslosigkeit zu verbreiten! 
Du siehst die Probleme schon richtig, doch dein ganzer Beitrag schreit förmlich nach ausgebrannt sein und keine Hoffnung mehr selber zu haben. Wer jedoch schon aufgegeben hat, kann anderen nicht helfen...sorry, für die harten Worte oben, aber vielleicht überdenkst du einfach mal deine Sotuation, das ist vollkommen helfend gemeint...


----------



## Super PePe (10. Februar 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hZEhtVoI16g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



hier etwas zum Futtern für euch:


----------



## Ureldhir (10. Februar 2010)

Die Zeit in der man WoW mit hellem Geiste gespielt hat ist doch schon ewig vorbei. Die Hauptzielgruppe sind doch mitlerweile genau die Personen, die sich von dem kritisierten Tv-Programm der Privatsender ganztägig berieseln lassen.


----------



## HMC-Pretender (10. Februar 2010)

Ureldhir schrieb:


> Die Zeit in der man WoW mit hellem Geiste gespielt hat ist doch schon ewig vorbei. Die Hauptzielgruppe sind doch mitlerweile genau die Personen, die sich von dem kritisierten Tv-Programm der Privatsender ganztägig berieseln lassen.



Seh ich auch so. Lustig wie sich hier einige über das stumpfsinnige TV-Programm lustig machen aber dann WoW spielen. WoW ist das "Bauer sucht Frau" der Computerspiele: geistlose Berieselung für bildungsferne Schichten. Dass man da ab und zu nochmal einen Knopf drücken muss, damits weiter geht, erfordert noch längts kein Strapazieren des Denkorgans...


----------



## Shaila (10. Februar 2010)

Na toll, jetzt kommen wieder die Totschlagargumente: "Was regt ihr euch so auf ?!"

Wenn jeder so denken würde, dann wär die Menschheit schon lang ausgestorben.


----------



## Xorle (10. Februar 2010)

Ureldhir schrieb:


> Die Zeit in der man WoW mit hellem Geiste gespielt hat ist doch schon ewig vorbei. Die Hauptzielgruppe sind doch mitlerweile genau die Personen, die sich von dem kritisierten Tv-Programm der Privatsender ganztägig berieseln lassen.


Und warum spielst du dann? 




HMC-Pretender schrieb:


> Seh ich auch so. Lustig wie sich hier einige über das stumpfsinnige TV-Programm lustig machen aber dann WoW spielen. WoW ist das "Bauer sucht Frau" der Computerspiele: geistlose Berieselung für bildungsferne Schichten. Dass man da ab und zu nochmal einen Knopf drücken muss, damits weiter geht, erfordert noch längts kein Strapazieren des Denkorgans...


Und warum spielst du dann?

Ach ja, wahrscheinlich seid ihr Profis, die wegen der Vereinfachung der Spielmechanik aufgehört haben und das Foum nur besuchen, um ahnungslose Spieler, vor der Verblödung durch WoW zu retten. Danke, ihr seid wahrlich gütige und hilfsbereite Menschen. Es ist eine wahre Freude eure messerscharf formulierte Analyse im Rahmen dieses Threads lesen zu dürfen. Dies grenzt schon an einer niemals für möglich gehaltenen Gnade, daher nochmals: DANKE! *niederkniet und euch anbetet*


----------



## Ureldhir (10. Februar 2010)

Xorle schrieb:


> Und warum spielst du dann?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sinn?
Es geht darum, dass hier so getan wird, als wäre WoW die letzte Zuflucht der Bildungsschicht.

Und da dies ja der Fall ist, ist das Niveau der Channels auch so gehoben und für die Harz4-TV-Zuschauer sowieso nicht zu verstehen, das Miteinander ist von Zusammenhalt und Nächstenliebe überflutet. Und dann noch die laufenden Spielanpassungen. Ich hörte, dass erst letztens der neuste Boss in Ak gebufft wurde, weil er der intelligenten Allgemeinheit in WoW einfach zu fade war.

WoW wird spätestens seit WotlK auf die Zielgruppe getrimmt, auf die das Programm der privaten Tv-Sender abzielt.

Sich der Realität in der hinsicht zu verschließen und sich Luftschlösschen zu bauen, ist die Sache des einzelnen, aber kein Grund andere anzugreifen.


----------



## Quintusrex (10. Februar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Na toll, jetzt kommen wieder die Totschlagargumente: "Was regt ihr euch so auf ?!"
> 
> Wenn jeder so denken würde, dann wär die Menschheit schon lang ausgestorben.



Es wäre für die Natur auch nicht unbedingt schade, wenn die Menschheit aussterben würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und ja, ich rege mich übers Fernsehprogramm schon seit Jahren nicht mehr auf. Warum?

Weil ich wichtigeres zu tun habe. 

Wer sich Magazinsendungen auschaut, deren Niveau unter dem der Bild liegt und die Inhalte ernst nimmt, der soll das gerne tun. Ich mache es nicht.


----------



## Shaila (10. Februar 2010)

Ureldhir schrieb:


> Sinn?
> Es geht darum, dass hier so getan wird, als wäre WoW die letzte Zuflucht der Bildungsschicht.
> 
> Und da dies ja der Fall ist, ist das Niveau der Channels auch so gehoben und für die Harz4-TV-Zuschauer sowieso nicht zu verstehen, das Miteinander ist von Zusammenhalt und Nächstenliebe überflutet. Und dann noch die laufenden Spielanpassungen. Ich hörte, dass erst letztens der neuste Boss in Ak gebufft wurde, weil er der intelligenten Allgemeinheit in WoW einfach zu fade war.
> ...



Du vergleichst hier Äpfel mit Birnen. Man kann eine TV-Sendung nicht mit einem MMORPG vergleichen. Da prallen Welten aufeinander. Und niemand stellt die WoW als letzte Zuflucht der Bildungsschicht da. Da hast du bestimmt zwischen den Zeilen gelesen, oder du interpretierst in die zum Teil sehr guten Kommentare hier, eben diese Aussage herein.

Des Weiteren kann man die (Sorry) Idioten, die sich im Handelschannel jeden Tag einen abschreiben und ihre geistigen Ergüsse allen dort mitteilen, welche zu einem großen Teil aus "xD, rofl, lol, roflcopter zomfg, wtf" etc. bestehen, nicht als Gesamtbild der gesamten WoW Community ansehen. Ich will dich nur ungern in deinem Bild enttäuschen, aber es scheint immer mehr Studien zu geben, die beweißen, das gerade die Gamer und zwar speziell die Spieler von Ego Shootern und MMORPG's häufig sehr gebildete Menschen sind.

Wie viel man auf so Studien geben sollte, wage ich aber nicht zu beurteilen. Aber es ist nicht jeder WoW Spieler irgend ein Vollhonk ohne Plan. Allein in diesem Thread liest man doch z.B. sehr viele Kommentare, die widerlegen das WoW spieler "dumm" sind.

Außerdem gibt es zwischen Spielen und Fernsehen eben einen gewaltigen Unterschied. Im Fernsehen schaut man einfach nur den Inhalt an und lässt diesen auf sich einwirken. Im Spiel ist man selber aktiv. Allerdings muss ich dir zustimmen, das das Niveau der gesamten Community zunehmnd schlimmer wird, was ich auch schon selber mehrfach kritisiert habe.


----------



## Xorle (10. Februar 2010)

Ureldhir schrieb:


> Sinn?
> Es geht darum, dass hier so getan wird, als wäre WoW die letzte Zuflucht der Bildungsschicht.
> 
> Und da dies ja der Fall ist, ist das Niveau der Channels auch so gehoben und für die Harz4-TV-Zuschauer sowieso nicht zu verstehen, das Miteinander ist von Zusammenhalt und Nächstenliebe überflutet. Und dann noch die laufenden Spielanpassungen. Ich hörte, dass erst letztens der neuste Boss in Ak gebufft wurde, weil er der intelligenten Allgemeinheit in WoW einfach zu fade war.
> ...


Wo hat irgendwer behauptet innerhalb dieses Threads, das WoW die "letzte Zuflucht der Bildungsschicht" wäre?
Ich greife nicht an, ich reagiere auf sinnfreie Beiträge die einen arroganten Unterton pflegen mit einem Hauch Ironie. Kleiner aber feiner Unterschied.
Dein letzter Satz zeigt nur wieder auf, das du eben entweder die Diskussion innerhalb des Threads nicht gelesen oder aber nicht verstanden hast. Stattdessen auch in diesem "Beitrag" eine erbärmlich herablassende Haltung gegenüber anderen, die auf eine recht einseitige und beschränkte Weltsicht hindeuten. 

Ach ja...Sinn? Wenn ich dir den wirklich noch erklären muss, dann wirst du ihn auch nicht verstehen...ich hätte es auch mit den drastischen Worten Dieter Nuhrs ausdrücken können, wählte aber Ironie sozusagen als 2. Chance vielleicht mal ein klein wenig über deine Antwort nachzudenken...


----------



## Ureldhir (10. Februar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Du vergleichst hier Äpfel mit Birnen. Man kann eine TV-Sendung nicht mit einem MMORPG vergleichen. Da prallen Welten aufeinander. Und niemand stellt die WoW als letzte Zuflucht der Bildungsschicht da. Da hast du bestimmt zwischen den Zeilen gelesen, oder du interpretierst in die zum Teil sehr guten Kommentare hier, eben diese Aussage herein.
> 
> Des Weiteren kann man die (Sorry) Idioten, die sich im Handelschannel jeden Tag einen abschreiben und ihre geistigen Ergüsse allen dort mitteilen, welche zu einem großen Teil aus "xD, rofl, lol, roflcopter zomfg, wtf" etc. bestehen, nicht als Gesamtbild der gesamten WoW Community ansehen. Ich will dich nur ungern in deinem Bild enttäuschen, aber es scheint immer mehr Studien zu geben, die beweißen, das gerade die Gamer und zwar speziell die Spieler von Ego Shootern und MMORPG's häufig sehr gebildete Menschen sind.
> 
> ...




Man sollte aber Classic WoW welches noch ein MMORPG war und das jetzige und auch entsprechend das Klientel nicht miteinander verwechseln. Ich kenne deine Spielumstände nicht. Bei mir aber gestaltet es sich so, dass ich wenn ich Raide dann mit kompletten Randoms. Im übrigen macht man ähnliche Erfahrungen auch wenn man alleine das neue SNG-Tool nutzt.
In diesen Gruppen und Raids gestaltet es sich einfach so, dass man in der Mehrzahl vom geistigen Niveau und von der Kompetenz her das unterste Niveau der Gesellschaft antrifft.
Alleine das Prädikat "Massentauglich" weißt schon darauf hin. Kompetente und Gebildete Menschen sind garantiert nicht die Masse. Man kann beinahe schon sagen, dass alleine Denken nicht mehr Massentauglich ist.

Ich sehe keinen Unterschied ob jetzt unser 150kg Hartz4ler den ganzen Tag Tv konsumiert oder den ganzen Tag WoW, beides erfordert kein Hirn. Beides schafft ein Mensch der nicht in der Lage ist ein Schulabschluss zu erlangen. Dass diese Person keine Icc25er Hms sehen wird steht dabei außer Frage.

Natürlich sind nicht alle Menschen dumm die WoW spielen, aber das gleiche kann man im Bezug zum Tv sagen. Nicht jeder Tv-Zuschauer ist Schulabbrecher oder Langzeitarbeitsloser.

Die Mitglieder hier im Forum kann man leider nicht als Repräsentant der Spielerschafft auf den Server ansehen.


----------



## pvenohr (10. Februar 2010)

Ja, was soll man dazu sagen. Die Medien könnte man auch als unsere heutige Inquisition bezeichnen.


----------



## Shaila (10. Februar 2010)

Ureldhir schrieb:


> Man sollte aber Classic WoW welches noch ein MMORPG war und das jetzige und auch entsprechend das Klientel nicht miteinander verwechseln. Ich kenne deine Spielumstände nicht. Bei mir aber gestaltet es sich so, dass ich wenn ich Raide dann mit kompletten Randoms. Im übrigen macht man ähnliche Erfahrungen auch wenn man alleine das neue SNG-Tool nutzt.
> In diesen Gruppen und Raids gestaltet es sich einfach so, dass man in der Mehrzahl vom geistigen Niveau und von der Kompetenz her das unterste Niveau der Gesellschaft antrifft.
> Alleine das Prädikat "Massentauglich" weißt schon darauf hin. Kompetente und Gebildete Menschen sind garantiert nicht die Masse. Man kann beinahe schon sagen, dass alleine Denken nicht mehr Massentauglich ist.
> 
> ...



Da hast du wohl Recht. Allerdings kann so ein Eindruck auch dadurch entstehen, das die "normalen" sich meistens einfach lieber im Hintergrund halten und den Flamern freien Lauf lassen. Der Unterschied zwischen "Bauer sucht Frau", "Hot or Not" etc. und WoW ist im Übrigen sehr wohl vorhanden. Sorry, aber wenn du da keinen Unterschied erkennst, dann kann ich deinen Gedankengang nicht nachvollziehen. Bei WoW muss man sein hirn wenigstens überhaupt noch betätigen. Es ist natürlich logisch, das das zu keiner Bildung führt, aber das Spiel selber führt auch nicht zur Verblödung.

Man ist sogar dazu gezwungen in gewissen Maßen, das man sich sozial korrekt verhält, da man sonst schnell ein Ausgestoßener ist. Man muss wenigstens noch Nachdenken darüber, was einem einen Vorteil bringt und was nicht. Man muss darüber entscheiden, was das Bessere für den Charakter ist. Man lernt auf Geld zu achten. Okay, man kann das jetzt nicht komplett auf das echte Leben übertragen, aber es schadet sicher nicht dem Geld Bewusstsein.


----------



## Xorle (10. Februar 2010)

Ureldhir schrieb:


> Man sollte aber Classic WoW welches noch ein MMORPG war und das jetzige und auch entsprechend das Klientel nicht miteinander verwechseln. Ich kenne deine Spielumstände nicht. Bei mir aber gestaltet es sich so, dass ich wenn ich Raide dann mit kompletten Randoms. Im übrigen macht man ähnliche Erfahrungen auch wenn man alleine das neue SNG-Tool nutzt.
> In diesen Gruppen und Raids gestaltet es sich einfach so, dass man in der Mehrzahl vom geistigen Niveau und von der Kompetenz her das unterste Niveau der Gesellschaft antrifft.
> Alleine das Prädikat "Massentauglich" weißt schon darauf hin. Kompetente und Gebildete Menschen sind garantiert nicht die Masse. Man kann beinahe schon sagen, dass alleine Denken nicht mehr Massentauglich ist.
> 
> ...



Sorry, aber mit so einer arroganten geradezu menschenverachtenden Einstellung, magst du vielleicht gebildet sein, aber soziale Kompetenz sehe ich da in keinster Weise...ein gebildeter Sozialkrüppel sozusagen...ein Eindruck der durch deine Beiträge in diesem Thread bei mir subjektiv entstanden ist...gibt zum Glück wichtigeres im Leben als ICC25er HMs zu sehen...


----------



## Romerus (10. Februar 2010)

DiemoX schrieb:


> Wer sein Rl dem Spiel unterordnet ... tut mir Leid aber sowas kann ich nicht verstehen. Kenne da so einige Personen. Zum Glück kann ich wenn es wichtig ist mit WoW aufhören, hat beim Lappen prima geklappt =)




@DiemoX

Was an dem vorherigem satz ist nicht verstanden bitte erklaren(das du zitiert hast)...

Also ich wollte nur darauf hinaus das manche medien unsinn uber WoW schreiben und dann so einzelfalle auf das ganze WoW publikum ausbreiten.

Was mein RL angeht:

-Ich gehe jeden tag zur arbeit und verdiene mein geld alleine( und das beim militar nicht in einem buro wo ich vorm PC ganzen tag sitze)
-Gehe oft genug( mindestens jeden tag einmal) raus an die frische luft und treffe mich mit meinen NICHT ONLINE freunden
-Habe oft genug sex(was nach manchen leuten gesund und nach manchen nicht gesund ist)
-Bin kein alkoholiker oder junkie(woruber ich sehr stolz bin,ausserdem konnte ich nicht bei der armee sein wenn ich einer ware)

Aus vorhandenem kann man doch sehen das ich mein RealLife nicht dem World of Warcraft unterordne.

Aber wie ich schon gesagt habe...

Mich kummerts gar nicht mehr das leute denken ich soll kindisch sein weil ich mal vorm PC sitze und zocke obwohl ich 24 jahre alt bin.

Ausserdem bitte an alle anderen leserLS DEN GANZEN TEXT LESEN BEVOR IHR URTEILE TREFFT.

MFG Romerus


----------



## HMC-Pretender (11. Februar 2010)

Xorle schrieb:


> Und warum spielst du dann?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So ähnlich. Die Spieler sind mir eigentlich egal aber ich lasse keine Gelegenheit aus über WoW zu lästern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

